# Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019



## BusLanes (Jun 20, 2019)

Went to the Lambeth for Europe AGM tonight. Pretty productive, good few dozen attendees, cross party too


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Went to the Lambeth for Europe AGM tonight. Pretty productive, good few dozen attendees, cross party too



So what was said?

Being a Remainer myself and being in area that was 80% Remain its easy to see Remain as obvious.

Looking at local Labour party Twitter and its all about People's Vote and why isn't Corbyn going Remain.

LDs and Greens are Remain. I don't have problem with that. They as parties have been clear on that as a position. Its position they have taken as small parties.

The Labour party leadership has a problem as Labour MPs in Leave areas are urging Corbyn not to come out with strong Remain position. Whilst in areas like Lambeth the party is criticising leadership for not being Remain. The Labour party is national party with Cllrs and MPs across the UK.

Whatever one thinks of Corbyn he is in very difficult position.

For those in London its not always easy to see that in other bits of UK Leaving is opinion of Labour voters.

Corbyn warned over 'full Remain' stance

Above article about letter sent to Corbyn by 25 MPs urging him not to back Remain position.

Plus I feel the advocates of People's Vote are dominated by the Right of the party. They are cyncially using Brexit debate as way to try to undermine Corbyn. I don't think they even want to reform the EU. Anything to have a go at Corbyn and what he represents.

Good article by the Greek economist Costas Lapavitsas on why staying in EU would hamper future Left wing Labour government.

He makes good argument that EU is unreformable.

Stay and Reform is my position. But its questionable. So are Lambeth in Europe arguing for radical reform of EU?  The so called PIGS were and are being treated badly by EU.

Labour should support leaving the EU – then it can be truly radical in government | Costas Lapavitsas

To add. I'm not having a go here. I feel the Country is totally divided. I don't think there is any way to make the two divides that have grown over last years post referendum to find common ground. This is not simple left right divide.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 21, 2019)

AGM was more about future campaigning - for the Summer - whilst we wait to see what national politics ends up as. So a lot more widening of campaigning to reach the whole community, not just the super interested. Also regular campaign trips outside of the borough.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Note: I've closed the Brixton spring thread and started this summer one, and also moved the last two posts over as it was an active conversation.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Coming up: 
Quid Pro Quo art and performance at the Brixton Library, 4th-20th July 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

Saturday in Brixton Windrush Day 2019 celebrated in Brixton – events for this Saturday 22nd June


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

Boy has the Dogstar lost its mojo. it used to be ultra rammed at 2.30am.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Boy has the Dogstar lost its mojo. it used to be ultra rammed at 2.30am.
> 
> View attachment 174966 View attachment 174967


Ha!


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Ha!


I keep trying to persuade them to put on live music downstairs in the week. There's no regular original live music venues left in central Brixton now and I reckon there'd be interest.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

In Brixton now


































In photos: Windrush Day 2019 in Brixton – Windrush Square and Brixton Village, Sat 22nd June 2019


----------



## ash (Jun 22, 2019)

One in one out !!! Remember the days when you could stroll in and have the garden to yourself ....


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

ash said:


> One in one out !!! Remember the days when you could stroll in and have the garden to yourself ....View attachment 175028


Bloody hell. Security outside a pub in the daytime makes for a depressing sight, although at least the pub is doing well.

I miss the garden there (as opposed to the rows of tightly packed tables on concrete).


----------



## ash (Jun 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Bloody hell. Security outside a pub in the daytime makes for a depressing sight, although at least the pub is doing well.
> 
> I miss the garden there (as opposed to the rows of tightly packed tables on concrete).


I agree it was like that the other week, I thought it was due to the Champions League Final but clearly the norm.
The old garden was lovely wasn’t it but I suppose if they weren’t pulling in the punters they would’ve closed by now.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

ash said:


> I agree it was like that the other week, I thought it was due to the Champions League Final but clearly the norm.
> The old garden was lovely wasn’t it but I suppose if they weren’t pulling in the punters they would’ve closed by now.


I like to think there's a middle ground to be found between empty and so rammed you can't even get in!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2019)

Went to see the Before Windrush exhibition in Town Hall today. 

Interesting small exhibition of black presence in Lambeth from before Windrush to seventies. Going back to 17c 

Plus the photos of Harry Jacobs. A professional photographer. Cameras were expensive years ago so people would have photos done by proessionals like Jacobs. His photos are now important social history.

Exhibition is still on next week.

Jscobs camera

 

Cowley Estate was first estate were black people got social housing.

 

Photos from 70s of Cowley estate


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice sunset tonight (note: ludicrous trendy lighting on The Edge development opposite):


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 22, 2019)

I've got nothing against trendy lighting, that lighting is just shit. 
Unless the only thing in the room is an incredibly rare and valuable jewel which is housed behind burglar proof glass etc. 
In which case it's unimaginative and is still shit.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've got nothing against trendy lighting, that lighting is just shit.
> Unless the only thing in the room is an incredibly rare and valuable jewel which is housed behind burglar proof glass etc.
> In which case it's unimaginative and is still shit.


Regret to tell you the balconies are open to the atmosphere, but presumably enable best possible visibiliy of EWS freightliners going past on the adjacent "Atlantic Lines" - buggering up my Freeview day and night.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2019)

When did the Craft Beer Co on Station Road turn into a late night DJ club on weekends?


----------



## northeast (Jun 23, 2019)

editor said:


> When did the Craft Beer Co on Station Road turn into a late night DJ club on weekends?



That a good or a bad thing?  Personally I wish was just a good old fashioned boozer in Brixton with some outside space that was not full of drunk idiots.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2019)

northeast said:


> That a good or a bad thing?  Personally I wish was just a good old fashioned boozer in Brixton with some outside space that was not full of drunk idiots.


I didn't like the place before and I like it even less now.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2019)

northeast said:


> That a good or a bad thing?  Personally I wish was just a good old fashioned boozer in Brixton with some outside space that was not full of drunk idiots.


Yep. Everywhere is a bloody venue now. Great for big nights and little adventures. But very little for every day socialising. It makes me feel quite protective of the Herne Hill pubs.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Atlantic Road by Argos is all sealed off by the police.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Coming up at the Electric/Fridge: 
Electric Brixton announces forthcoming acts for autumn 2019


----------



## Laura Noble (Jun 24, 2019)

If you are trying to find the 'IN BRIXTON Photographs' 1973 - 1995 by Chris Steele-Perkins, the new Photofusion venue is just through & past the entrance to the Brixton Rec. L A Noble Gallery who are putting on the show have done a YouTube video so it's easy to find. 
LAST WEEK! 
Open Mon-Sat 10.30 - 17.30


----------



## Laura Noble (Jun 24, 2019)

This is the show with this pic in it! IN BRIXTON


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Because it's that easy for people living in the council estate opposite.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 24, 2019)

Disturbing event on Brixton Road by Groveway SW9  bus stop where a parking lot has been sealed off by the feds  all day. Among other things this parking lot has been home to a guy who appears to be something of a totter* accumulating all kinds of weird stuff for a matter of years but the situation currently don't look good, there have been officers in the white boiler suits frequently seen on crime dramas such as _silent witness_ in attendance and giving the place a right going over hopefully it is just routine tho' and no one is hurt or worse.

* freelance up cycling entrepreneur in modern parlance.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 24, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Disturbing event on Brixton Road by Groveway.


Further news via Kate Thompson on the Brixton noticeboard forum...


Kate Thompson said:


> He lived in a car surrounded by his collection for around three years. Think he had something to do with the caravan that had a foxtons forsake sign smashed though it's window a few years back. So wished I'd got chance to chat with him. Friend just told me the police Thier this morning found dead. Really sad. Hope he didn't suffer. please let me know if you have any info wasn't to commemorate him in some way. Cheers



Man who lived in car in carpark on Brixton Road died today. Anyone know who he was?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

I've heard rumours that a well loved Brixton bar/club could well be rent-rised out of existence soon


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2019)

Hopefully not the Jamm?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hopefully not the Jamm?


Pretty sure they own the building.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

Next month at Photofusion and the 198: 
Neil Kenlock – Lost Legacies Of The British Black Panthers, Brixton photo exhibitions, 19th July- 30th Aug 2019


----------



## alex_ (Jun 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I've heard rumours that a well loved Brixton bar/club could well be rent-rised out of existence soon



Prince of Wales ?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2019)

Hope not


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't want to say until I get it confirmed. I was thinking that others may have heard something but I suspect it won't be the last pub/club to go as the landlords rack up the rents to nu-Brixton levels.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2019)

I know a couple of older venues are just not getting the footfall they did. Rent rises won't help them at all.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I know a couple of older venues are just not getting the footfall they did. Rent rises won't help them at all.


What with Lambeth-sponsored Pop Brixton and US Billionaire-sponsored Brixton Village grabbing all the publicity and new footfall, it's o surprise to see some venues struggling in the face of such resourceful competition.  That said, places like the Effra Social, Effra Hall Tavern, PoW, Jam and Albert etc still seem to be doing pretty good business (not that that will protect them from going under due to huge rent rises).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2019)

I will read between the lines of omissions on that!

Do you have a contact at the social who will actually respond to a query. Ska fest organisers are looking at it as a venue and  getting no reply!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm sure all Antic pubs/bars will be fine, they roll with the gentrifying.  Albert looks to be getting hurt by Brewdog and Rum Kitchen on a weekend.  Not sure about PoW.  Jamm will be ok.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

aka said:


> I'm sure all Antic pubs/bars will be fine, they roll with the gentrifying.


Nope. They put a load of them up for sale/rent a while ago. 
Antic London market 11 pubs with Fleurets


aka said:


> Albert looks to be getting hurt by Brewdog and Rum Kitchen on a weekend.  Not sure about PoW.  Jamm will be ok.


Albert still seems pretty busy to me on weekends, but getting rid of the live bands and consigning the DJs to a big box in the corner and turning the sound down has maybe made it less of a party venue.

In the week, it almost always does better than most other local pubs/bars.


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2019)

I think you have in the past editor posted details about Wandsworth Council operating an active policy of offering established venues a kind of cultural asset listed status protecting against unscrupulous landlords wanting to sell off the land to developers for a quick buck.  This should be implemented nationwide, and there should also be protection against unduly rent increases.

The latter is sadly far less likely to happen any time soon, but it’s a disgrace the former is not policy in Lambeth. Even the perma-Tory Westminster and the until-recently Tory controlled Wandsworth can appreciate the value and significance of established local venues and put them above property speculators’ interests ffs...


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

Loved the sound of that steam train just going by. Couldn't see anything because of all the yuppie flats that have now been built, so no photos.


----------



## Southlondon (Jun 25, 2019)

T & P said:


> I think you have in the past editor posted details about Wandsworth Council operating an active policy of offering established venues a kind of cultural asset listed status protecting against unscrupulous landlords wanting to sell off the land to developers for a quick buck.  This should be implemented nationwide, and there should also be protection against unduly rent increases.
> 
> The latter is sadly far less likely to happen any time soon, but it’s a disgrace the former is not policy in Lambeth. Even the perma-Tory Westminster and the until-recently Tory controlled Wandsworth can appreciate the value and significance of established local venues and put them above property speculators’ interests ffs...


Lambeth councillors were very supportive of the campaign to save the Royal Vauxhall Tavern and it ended up getting community assert status which has given it a good degree of protection from developers. I think the big problem with pubs is that people’s habits have changed. More people drink in restaurants and bars. Lunchtime drinking is all but a thing of the past anywhere away from central London. People drink less in general due to greater awareness of safe limits ( boring bastards). As much as I hate the owner, weathersooons offer good beers at cheap prices and that seems to be the business model that still packs them out midweek. But no other operators have the economies of scale they enjoy to enable them to match pricing.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 25, 2019)

Growing support for a thing in the park at country show.


----------



## ash (Jun 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Loved the sound of that steam train just going by. Couldn't see anything because of all the yuppie flats that have now been built, so no photos.


I was on it - steam dreams are doing a 4 hour Surrey loop every Tuesday it was quite an experience. Sad you can no longer see it   : (


----------



## ash (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2019)

ash said:


> I was on it - steam dreams are doing a 4 hour Surrey loop every Tuesday it was quite an experience. Sad you can no longer see it   : (


Ooh I'm jealous!


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2019)

The guy who appears to be head of the company that kicked out the 414 Club has recently been appointed secretary of Brixton Village - so presumably he was hired by Mr Billionaire Socialite. If anyone fancies having a dig about please post in this thread with what you've found: Club 414 to close at the end of May 2019


----------



## Smick (Jun 26, 2019)

ash said:


> I was on it - steam dreams are doing a 4 hour Surrey loop every Tuesday it was quite an experience. Sad you can no longer see it   : (


How much was that Ash?

I looked up their website and it says trips from £79 but they all seem to be a bit longer than four hours. 

My son would love that, but I couldn't stretch to that sort of money.


----------



## ash (Jun 26, 2019)

Smick said:


> How much was that Ash?
> 
> I looked up their website and it says trips from £79 but they all seem to be a bit longer than four hours.
> 
> My son would love that, but I couldn't stretch to that sort of money.



The cheapest ticket was £49 they also do a single day trip to Windsor for £30/35:

https://www.royalwindsorsteamexpress.co.uk/


----------



## northeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Acre lane just been closed off both ways due to a crash between Lidl and Tesco. Hopefully everyone ok


----------



## northeast (Jun 26, 2019)

northeast said:


> Acre lane just been closed off both ways due to a crash between Lidl and Tesco. Hopefully everyone ok


Thankfully all back to normal, hopefully a good sign for the people involved


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

northeast said:


> Acre lane just been closed off both ways due to a crash between Lidl and Tesco. Hopefully everyone ok


It was a motorcyclists reportedly been hit by a car 

Live updates as reports of 'motorcyclist hit by car' closes Brixton road


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Interesting history talk at the Effra Social next month Reading group: Stonewall & the Gay Liberation Front, Effra Social, Sun 21st July 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Library listings for next month 
Lambeth Libraries Events – full listing for July 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

I've just learnt that a Brixton venue has a 'Guest Experience Coordinator'. 
Now that's a job title.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Why is there a military Chinook landing in Brixton?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like it's landing in Ruskin Park.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Why is there a Chinook landing in Brixton?


According to Twitter escape from Brixton prison and helicopter tried to land in Ruskin park, could all be bollocks of course.

Whoops they are old posts from years ago.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 27, 2019)

editor said:


> I've just learnt that a Brixton venue has a 'Guest Experience Coordinator'.
> Now that's a job title.




Why so coy?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 27, 2019)

Kings College drop off.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Kings College drop off.


Of what?

There have been loads of helicopters today. Some landing on the top of the hospital, a couple in the park.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Kings College drop off.


in an army Chinook?


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2019)

I've got a friend who has put a video on Facebook of the Chinook on the ground while her son is playing football.

There are other civilians much closer, nobody seems to get out of it, and there doesn't seem to be any cordon to keep people away from it. 

I screenshotted some of it to be able to show you, so it is on my phone, but have no idea how to put that onto urban from my phone.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 28, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 175520
> 
> Looks like it's landing in Ruskin Park.



Often happens if the helicopters are too big for the helidpad on Kings. Often air sea rescue sort of stuff. Nothing of any significance.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2019)

Age UK Lambeth's befriending scheme is looking for new volunteers...


----------



## ricbake (Jun 28, 2019)

Local Photographer Douglas Parker has publish another book of photos of Brixton


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Often happens if the helicopters are too big for the helidpad on Kings. Often air sea rescue sort of stuff. Nothing of any significance.


Surely the Armed Forces have choppers other than the Chinook in their inventory? Seems a bit of an overkill...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 28, 2019)

24 June 2019:



> Atlantic Road by Argos is all sealed off by the police.



Explanation:

_"A Metropolitan Police spokeswoman has confirmed that police were called to *reports of men fighting with knives*."

She said: "Police were called at 11.59am to reports of an altercation involving a male with a knife at Atlantic Road. 

"Officers and *armed* officers attended. 

"*A man, no further details, was arrested nearby on suspicious of being in possession of an offensive weapon, criminal damage and affray*.

"He was taken to a west London police station where he remains at this time. 

"No persons are believed to have been injured. 

"Cordons are in the process of being lifted."_


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 29, 2019)

northeast said:


> That a good or a bad thing?  Personally I wish was just a good old fashioned boozer in Brixton with some outside space that was not full of drunk idiots.


Upstairs at the department store would be ideal for you, the terrace is fabulous


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Upstairs at the department store would be ideal for you, the terrace is fabulous


Exclusively and expensively fabulous at that.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 29, 2019)

Heatwave shocker: the fridges in Tesco aren't cold enough so the food is being removed. Chaos. And there's a car parked in Ruschroft Road with the engine running and no adults in it. Someone's gone to do their shopping and considerately left the air con on for their kids.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2019)

A bit odd nobody has noted that Coldharbour Lane has been sealed off between Gresham Road and Shakespeare Road since about 7 pm (ie 3 hours at the time of writing).

Something to do with the Domino Club (again). Multiple police cars and ambulances there at 6.30 aprox, but the sealing off came a bit later.

The only bus residents of the CH1 Gramsci zone can catch at the moment seems to be the P5 (once ever 20 minutes).


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> A bit odd nobody has noted that Coldharbour Lane has been sealed off between Gresham Road and Shakespeare Road since about 7 pm (ie 3 hours at the time of writing).
> 
> Something to do with the Domino Club (again). Multiple police cars and ambulances there at 6.30 aprox, but the sealing off came a bit later.
> 
> The only bus residents of the CH1 Gramsci zone can catch at the moment seems to be the P5 (once ever 20 minutes).


I went past around 6 and all was quiet but it's still closed off now. Nothing I can see on Twitter.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> A bit odd nobody has noted that Coldharbour Lane has been sealed off between Gresham Road and Shakespeare Road since about 7 pm (ie 3 hours at the time of writing).
> 
> Something to do with the Domino Club (again). Multiple police cars and ambulances there at 6.30 aprox, but the sealing off came a bit later.
> 
> The only bus residents of the CH1 Gramsci zone can catch at the moment seems to be the P5 (once ever 20 minutes).



I was coming back from the shopping in Brixton and swimming at the Rec about 6.30 and the police had blocked off CHL to cars and pedestrians from the Domino club to the LJ railway bridge.

The ambulance people were around someone outside the Domino club. Police said they were doing CPR on the person. But wouldnt say what it was about. I didn't take pictures as I thought it would be in bad taste. Police said the person was alive but fighting for his life.

Several people said we lived in the cordoned off zone and wanted to get home the police refused to let us through. It  got somewhat argumentative as it ended up with half a dozen of us just wanting to go home. We just wanted to walk home. Why they couldn't just have escorted people throught the cordon I don't know. The critically hurt person was outside the Domino club on the pavement not on the road in full view.

I ended up walking all the way around to the LJ end and persuaded the police to let me through.

I wasn't happy at having to do that.

Over reaction by police imo.

Whole road is still cordoned off now at quarter past eleven.

I can only assume it was a stabbing or fight. As the road is still closed off I guess it ended up as fatal.

To be frank this kind of event is not unusual around here. 

Just wish the police would consider that people live here and want to get home.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

Word on the street is that a fight broke out around the Barrier Block lawn and someone was stabbed running past the Domino Club. 

All their patrons have relocated to the wall opposite the club and are making much use of the off licence opposite.

There's shitloads of tanked up people on the streets of the centre of Brixton now. I fear fisticuffs later.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> A bit odd nobody has noted that Coldharbour Lane has been sealed off between Gresham Road and Shakespeare Road since about 7 pm (ie 3 hours at the time of writing).
> 
> Something to do with the Domino Club (again). Multiple police cars and ambulances there at 6.30 aprox, but the sealing off came a bit later.
> 
> The only bus residents of the CH1 Gramsci zone can catch at the moment seems to be the P5 (once ever 20 minutes).



I ended up getting home by walking through Loughborough park. Its rather nice if a bit dilapidated due to government cuts to Councils.

The Latin Americans were all there as they usually are in the good weather. I like to see them use the park. They all come as family groups to hang out all day together. Nice people never cause any trouble to anyone. They socialise, have a barbecue, kids play, they have a few drinks and don't end up fighting each other. Lot to be said for Latin American culture. 

Also some saw Indian people doing work on the vegetable garden that has been neglected for quite some time. Which was nice.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Word on the street is that a fight broke out around the Barrier Block lawn and someone was stabbed running past the Domino Club.
> 
> All their patrons have relocated to the wall opposite the club and are making much use of the off licence opposite.
> 
> There's shitloads of tanked up people on the streets of the centre of Brixton now. I fear fisticuffs later.



To much heat plus alcohol is not a good combination.

I've had a long day and was feeling somewhat irritable when faced with police cordon and I only had one pint at SW9.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Word on the street is that a fight broke out around the Barrier Block lawn and someone was stabbed running past the Domino Club.
> 
> All their patrons have relocated to the wall opposite the club and are making much use of the off licence opposite.
> 
> There's shitloads of tanked up people on the streets of the centre of Brixton now. I fear fisticuffs later.



Despite my annoyance at not getting home easily I would put in a word for the ambulance service.

They turned up in force and looked to me like they were doing all the could to help the person.

They must have got to the scene quickly as they could.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane is still closed off which suggests that it's a serious incident.

Update: the police are reporting that a 54 year old man was seriously injured.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2019)

Police have made two arrests after a man was stabbed to death in Brixton last night (Saturday, June 29).

Officers rushed to the scene on Coldharbour Lane to reports of a fight having broken out shortly before 6pm.

A man, aged 54, was found with stab injuries and was taken to hospital.

Tragically, the victim died at 10.10pm.

Two arrests have been made and a crime scene is currently in place.

Crime scene in place after man stabbed to death in Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

The police cordon in CHL is still up. So no traffic. Including no cycling.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2019)

If this incident is formally linked to the Domino club I suspect the council/police will try to shut it down. 

IIRC the last round if incidents led to much stricter licensing rules for them.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2019)

https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/do...30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9

These were the conditions under which they could retain the license


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

And you can't walk down CHL in that section between Domino club and LJ.


----------



## init2winit (Jun 30, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b19333/Brixton Domino Community Centre Notice of Decision Thursday 30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9
> 
> These were the conditions under which they could retain the license



These conditions have never been enforced and council has shown no willingness to enforce them whatsoever since that Licensing Committee ruling.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b19333/Brixton Domino Community Centre Notice of Decision Thursday 30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9
> 
> These were the conditions under which they could retain the license


Note that Dr Hashi giving evidence there is now Cllr Hashi (Stockwell Ward).

The Domino Club now seems to be performing a similar role to the former William Hill betting shop opposite the barrier block during the day. William Hills used to attract all sorts of passing trade who hung out outside with their car doors open blaring music and presumably using the betting shop loos. It could be intimidating to walk past, as a lot of the guys - and it was always guys - had attitude. 

I'm not sure that punishing the Domino Club for this incident is right - but I would heartily welcome the Council putting the building under direct control (assuming they still own it, which I think they do).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2019)

init2winit said:


> These conditions have never been enforced and council has shown no willingness to enforce them whatsoever since that Licensing Committee ruling.



Isn’t it up to the management of the club to enforce the conditions rather than the council? 

If the council are aware of breaches they can act against them.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2019)

> _"I was coming back from the shopping in Brixton and swimming at the Rec about 6.30 and the police had blocked off CHL to cars and pedestrians from the Domino club to the LJ railway bridge.
> 
> The ambulance people were around someone outside the Domino club. Police said they were doing CPR on the person. But wouldnt say what it was about. I didn't take pictures as I thought it would be in bad taste. Police said the person was alive but fighting for his life.
> 
> ...



The inconvenience is, no doubt, inconvenient.  However, please bear in mind that in a case such as this, there may be a need to secure an area in order to collect forensic evidence of what happened.

It would not surprise me if there simply were not enough police officers to perform escort duties.



> _"*Word on the street* is that a fight broke out around the Barrier Block lawn and *someone was stabbed running past the Domino Club*."_





> _"*I'm not sure that punishing the Domino Club for this incident is right* - but I would heartily welcome the Council putting the building under direct control (assuming they still own it, which I think they do)."_



Until we are presented with the actual facts, it may be difficult to apportion blame.

Hopefully, those responsible for investigating this murder will make the facts known as soon as practicable (subject to not prejuducing any subsequent criminal trial).

Condolences to those affected, including the friends and family of the 54-year old deceased, who will presumably be named in due course.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2019)

It may not be connected to the Domino Club at all, re-reading the original post. My mistake.


----------



## init2winit (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't think it was either, but the incident ended right next to it.

All I mean to say re those conditions is that management of the club don't care, and the council don't want to do anything either. Whether that's of any relevance to this incident is clearly a totally different question.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane is still blocked off.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone know anything about closure notices wrt anti social behaviour ?
I am not talking about buildings but public open spaces.
notices have gone up around the open public space that is part of the so called 'oval quarter' saying that a closure notice has been applied for by the met police for the area on the grounds that it is likely that public nuisance and anti social behaviour may occur there From the map supplied it looks like other public spaces are also gonna get the same treatment.....are they seriously considering restricting access ?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone know anything about closure notices wrt anti social behaviour ?
> I am not talking about buildings but public open spaces.
> notices have gone up around the open public space that is part of the so called 'oval quarter' saying that a closure notice has been applied for by the met police for the area on the grounds that it is likely that public nuisance and anti social behaviour may occur there From the map supplied it looks like other public spaces are also gonna get the same treatment.....are they seriously considering restricting access ?


Gotta protect the places where the smart money buys.







Can you take a pic of the notice, please?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Gotta protect the places where the smart money buys.
> Can you take a pic of the notice, please?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 30, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 175857


These usually have specific conditions around banning either names people, or certain behaviour i.e. street drinking, or rough sleeping, or other such things some people find 'antisocial'


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

Simple as that.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone know anything about closure notices wrt anti social behaviour ?
> I am not talking about buildings but public open spaces.
> notices have gone up around the open public space that is part of the so called 'oval quarter' saying that a closure notice has been applied for by the met police for the area on the grounds that it is likely that public nuisance and anti social behaviour may occur there From the map supplied it looks like other public spaces are also gonna get the same treatment.....are they seriously considering restricting access ?


They are jumping the gun This is normal in places such as Chicago. But as far as I was aware Boris isn't in  yet.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Coldharbour Lane is still blocked off.


The officer manning the tape at the Shakespeare Road end said its going on for two days - which I take to mean until 6.30 pm tomorrow - Monday.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 30, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone know anything about closure notices wrt anti social behaviour ?
> I am not talking about buildings but public open spaces.
> notices have gone up around the open public space that is part of the so called 'oval quarter' saying that a closure notice has been applied for by the met police for the area on the grounds that it is likely that public nuisance and anti social behaviour may occur there From the map supplied it looks like other public spaces are also gonna get the same treatment.....are they seriously considering restricting access ?


Talk at Myatts Field Park fete was that the closure notice related to either intelligence about a Rave proposed Or it was to help managed some street BBQs in the Estates that had previously become Events with many people and unlicensed food and alcohol sales. Either likely to cause disturbance and attract trouble.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Talk at Myatts Field Park fete was that the closure notice related to either intelligence about a Rave proposed Or it was to help managed some street BBQs in the Estates that had previously become Events with many people and unlicensed food and alcohol sales. Either likely to cause disturbance and attract trouble.


Sounds like rubbish to me. Nevertheless  I wonder if they will do one for Moorland road? There have been major scares there before with school kids from the Academy.

In any case who would enforce these exclusions?. Maybe the newly re-uniformed council enforcement officers formerly traffic wardens.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Sounds like rubbish to me.
> ........
> 
> In any case who would enforce these exclusions?. Maybe the newly re-uniformed council enforcement officers formerly traffic wardens.


The Order gives the police power to disperse groups or arrest without the need to be specific about disturbance of the peace or Affray offences, as far as I understand it.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2019)

ricbake said:


> The Order gives the police power to disperse groups or arrest without the need to be specific about disturbance of the peace or Affray offences, as far as I understand it.


Sounds like a technocratic version of the Riot Act to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 175857




The photo is a bit unclear. Looks like this is temporary notice related to a particular address?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

*Update:* The BBC is reporting that "two men, aged 62 and 66, have been arrested on suspicion of murder."


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The photo is a bit unclear. Looks like this is temporary notice related to a particular address?


I'm wondering that it might have been one of these:


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

Following the murder a couple of observations.

The general level of violence around LJ and Brixton area came up in conversation today.

Someone's teenage son was approached by another teenager who held a knife to him and asked what gang he was in. This teenager isn't involved in gangs. He told his mother afterwards he doesn't like going out. He feels safer at home on the computer. Staying in contact with friends that way. This goes for his friends. Who aren't involved in gangs. Basically teenagers live under a curfew or don't feel safe in certain parts of LJ and Brixton. Even if they avoid gangs.

I was helping at stall in Rec on Saturday. We were asking parents and children what activities they would like in the Rec.

I noticed not a lot of teenagers. Afewee boxing/ Football club does cater for local young people. Two

 A few young people told me a few weeks ago they would like more daytime classes. As its not safe in evenings to go home if you are younger adult/ teenager in some areas.

The teenage son told his mother that as an adult she didn't know what it was like out there on the streets.

Another thing that came up on the stall was that so much activities / support for young people has been cut.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2019)

> _"*Update:* The__ BBC is reporting__ that "two men, aged 62 and 66, have been arrested on suspicion of murder."_


I notice that the fact the deceased 54-your old man had in fact been _arrested by the police who arrived on the scene_.

When he subsequently died in hospital, he was in fact in police custody, and as a result, the police have referred the case to the Metropolitan Police's Directorate of Professional Standards and the 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct, which they say is standard procedure.



> _"Following the murder a couple of observations.
> 
> The general level of violence around LJ and Brixton area came up in conversation today ...
> 
> ...



While I do not doubt the urgency and sincerity of the reported observations, I note that the deceased - presumably the police will name him - was *54* years old, and the two persons arrested on suspicion of murdering him are reproted to be aged *62* and *66*.

Presumably, this emphasises the need for suitable 'role models' to set an example to vulnerable children.


----------



## MissL (Jul 1, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane still closed this morning


----------



## Bernard Hodson (Jul 1, 2019)

MissL said:


> Coldharbour Lane still closed this morning


Sure is, I live within the cordon and I hope I don't have any problem getting in and out this morning


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

Still closed now. I understand that a crime scene needs to be protected for evidence, but this seems to be taking an awful long time and I haven't seen any activity in the street at all.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 1, 2019)

friend said it was the owner of Flux that was killed, please delete if inappropriate


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

Just noticed police search teams leaving the garden of the Domino Club. 






Update: Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane remains closed after Saturday’s murder. Major bus disruption in the area


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> friend said it was the owner of Flux that was killed, please delete if inappropriate


Sorry, what is Flux?


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Sorry, what is Flux?


might have missed read it, think his name is Flux, don't know the name of the club he owned


----------



## ricbake (Jul 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Still closed now. I understand that a crime scene needs to be protected for evidence, but this seems to be taking an awful long time and I haven't seen any activity in the street at all.



Presumably with all the grief to sort out from this weekend scene of crime people are stretched beyond the limit....


----------



## ricbake (Jul 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Following the murder a couple of observations.
> 
> The general level of violence around LJ and Brixton area came up in conversation today.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Gramsci too dire a report for me to put a like on it....

Where's Lib Peck with her Mayoral Office salary?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Following the murder a couple of observations.
> 
> The general level of violence around LJ and Brixton area came up in conversation today.
> 
> ...


Maybe I could post this on Buzz as a talking point?


----------



## ricbake (Jul 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Just noticed police search teams leaving the garden of the Domino Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TFL reporting buses 345, 45, 35 back to normal route and Coldharbour Lane open


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

ricbake said:


> TFL reporting buses 345, 45, 35 back to normal route and Coldharbour Lane open


Yeah, I updated the article an hour ago - the route is now clear.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane, 2019.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Thanks for this Gramsci too dire a report for me to put a like on it....
> 
> Where's Lib Peck with her Mayoral Office salary?



She is around but Joe public is being kept at a distance.

I've heard that the Council is formulating a "Serious Youth Violence Ten Year Plan" based on the the Scottish Violence reduction programme.

Meetings on it have started. But the community has yet to be asked what they think.

The meetings are what was termed "hierarchy" meetings. Meeting of top police officers, senior managers in housing senior managers in social services and managers in Council services.

So this Scottish violence reduction idea ,which is meant to deal with this problem  like a public health issue. has at this time no community input.

Its top down social programme.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Just noticed police search teams leaving the garden of the Domino Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did hear that police were asking people their name and address in order to get into and out of  the cordon and writing it down. Didn't happen to me. Anyone else?

The photo in the Buzz piece looks like that was happening.

Intrusive imo. Nor do I think the police have to the right to do that.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Did hear that police were asking people their name and address in order to get into and out of  the cordon and writing it down. Didn't happen to me. Anyone else?


Pretty sure that's what I saw this afternoon at both ends.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Pretty sure that's what I saw this afternoon at both ends.



Yes that's what I heard. It was happening from Monday. I missed it as left early and came back late when road had been re opened.

I'm not happy about this. My partner said they were noting down names and addresses.

This is typical police general intelligence gathering.

I don't think they even said why they were noting down this info.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

And you are the posh fucks flogging £1,100 annual memberships in one of the most deprived wards in London, as well as £1,500 luxury 7-day yoga 'retreats' in Spain.


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> She is around but Joe public is being kept at a distance.
> 
> I've heard that the Council is formulating a "Serious Youth Violence Ten Year Plan" based on the the Scottish Violence reduction programme.
> 
> ...


There was quite a lot of community engagement at this end when the kid was stabbed in the Tulse Hill estate. From the police and the council. There are a number of projects that already exist that have been spoken to round here, and there were a series of public meetings- they invited people through local schools and activities.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 175980
> 
> Coldharbour Lane, 2019.



Two men with briefcases and suits walk down Coldharbour Lane. Shock horror. Never been seen before.....


----------



## Angellic (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 175980
> 
> Coldharbour Lane, 2019.




Mormons?


----------



## MissL (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Two men with briefcases and suits walk down Coldharbour Lane. Shock horror. Never been seen before.....



Did editor say it had never been seen before? I don’t think so. I mean we all know Donal MacIntyre did it back in the early 00s.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Two men with briefcases and suits walk down Coldharbour Lane. Shock horror. Never been seen before.....



I seem to remember doing it a few times in 1999.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 2, 2019)

At 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019, a Section 60 (Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994) Stop and Search power was authorised by one Inspector Sims "owing to _various incidents of violence and intelligence received"_.

This period of authorisation expired at 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 and covered the area outlined within the red lines (see below).






(Source: Twitter)​
Has Inspector Sims (or anyone else from the Metropolitan Police) given details of what this actually achieved?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> At 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019, a Section 60 (Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994) Stop and Search power was authorised by one Inspector Sims "owing to _various incidents of violence and intelligence received"_.
> 
> This period of authorisation expired at 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 and covered the area outlined within the red lines (see below).
> 
> ...



Yes, it is all publicly available information.  Why don't you Google this stuff sometimes, eh?

Stop and search dashboard | The Met


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Perhaps this lot can give an account to the community? The area seems mainly Larkhall Ward - and these are the councillors:

Councillor Tina Valcarcel
Labour
Deputy Cabinet Member (Disability)
 
Councillor Andy Wilson
Labour
Cabinet Member for Finance and Performance
 
Councillor Timothy Windle
Labour


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Yes, it is all publicly available information.  Why don't you Google this stuff sometimes, eh?
> 
> Stop and search dashboard | The Met



Thank you for drawing attention to this information.

The figures to which you draw attention cover the period to the end of _May 2019_.

It is unclear how this explains what the operation between 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019 and 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 achieved.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 2, 2019)

MissL said:


> Did editor say it had never been seen before? I don’t think so. I mean we all know Donal MacIntyre did it back in the early 00s.



Remember him being in tears near Burton Lane after he lost his camera crew just round the back of our place....


----------



## ricbake (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Two men with briefcases and suits walk down Coldharbour Lane. Shock horror. Never been seen before.....


First sight of that I thought the tall bloke was Jeremy Cunt!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Mormons?


Definitely not.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> At 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019, a Section 60 (Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994) Stop and Search power was authorised by one Inspector Sims "owing to _various incidents of violence and intelligence received"_.
> 
> This period of authorisation expired at 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 and covered the area outlined within the red lines (see below).
> 
> ...


Have you contacted him/them to find out?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Two men with briefcases and suits walk down Coldharbour Lane. Shock horror. Never been seen before.....


Yes, it's always been like that hasn't it? 

Oh wait.  

Sorry that the point has flown straight over your head, although elsewhere people seem to have no problem understanding what such an image represents.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Remember him being in tears near Burton Lane after he lost his camera crew just round the back of our place....


God, that show was an embarrassment. He was so desperate to get mugged to prove his point that Brixton was full of nasty people that he may as well gone around with a big sign saying, "PLLLLLEASE MUG ME!"


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes, it's always been like that hasn't it?
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Sorry that the point has flown straight over your head, although elsewhere people seem to have no problem understanding what such an image represents.



Yes, I'm not very bright, so please explain what it represents....


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Yes, I'm not very bright, so please explain what it represents....


You know how Cliff Richard had a walking talking living doll? Well, these are walking talking totems of gentrification.

Can you work out why some locals may not be thrilled to see them?


----------



## ricbake (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> God, that show was an embarrassment. He was so desperate to get mugged to prove his point that Brixton was full of nasty people that he may as well gone around with a big sign saying, "PLLLLLEASE MUG ME!"



As far as I can remember the bloke only nicked his bag to try to get him to fuck off...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> You know how Cliff Richard had a walking talking living doll? Well, these are walking talking totems of gentrification.
> 
> Can you work out why some locals may not be thrilled to see them?



It’s not like you to label someone without knowing them or speaking to them. 

I’m local. I’m cool with people walking down Coldharbour Lane, irrespective of what they wear .


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> It’s not like you to label someone without knowing them or speaking to them.


You understand what 'totemic' mean, yes?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

What the fuckity fuck is this in Meat Liquor?



> Unit 12 is the latest live music venue and concept to come out of Brixton Market. With the team responsible for booking revolution ‘liv.LIVE’ programming artists and drinks served by the people behind the bar at Printworks, this is fast becoming the most exciting place to see live music in South London. "



They have one gig booked. 

UNIT 12


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> You know how Cliff Richard had a walking talking living doll? Well, these are walking talking totems of gentrification.
> 
> Can you work out why some locals may not be thrilled to see them?



Actual LOL at even more irrational, frothy-mouthed apoplexy than usual.

If being employed (regardless of whether your role requires that a suit be worn), if taking care of one's appearance and if walking down a street in Brixton rather than racing down it in a car at 50 mph are all now seen as negative, there is clearly no hope for the next generation who desperately need positive role models to demonstrate that there are viable alternatives to the stabbings, crashes and drunken behaviour that presently afflict Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> You understand what 'totemic' mean, yes?



Oh I see. You’re saying that suit wearers are a characteristic representation of gentrification?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> if taking care of one's appearance and if walking down a street in Brixton rather than racing down it in a car at 50 mph are all now seen as negative.


Say _what? 
_
Can you explain how the 'next generation' are going to benefit from the presence of newly-arrived privileged white males walking around their neighbourhood? Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Oh I see. You’re saying that suit wearers are a characteristic representation of gentrification?


No, I'm not. Try looking a bit harder and thinking.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2019)

I thought we were in July or is silly season a bit like Easter?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> No, I'm not. Try looking a bit harder and thinking.


 
The briefcase?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> The briefcase?


I'll leave you to it.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Say _what?
> _
> Can you explain how the 'next generation' are going to benefit from the presence of privileged white males walking around their neighbourhood? Thanks.



Are you being deliberately obtuse? To humour you...

1. How do you know that that neighbourhood is not also the neighbourhood of the subjects of your photograph?

2. How do you know that they are privileged? Because they are wearing a suit? I would bet a considerable amount of money on the fact that those suits cost less, or the same as branded sportswear, the presence of which would presumably have gone un-criticised by you.

3. Wearing a suit is, regrettably, still perceived in many jobs to be necessary - at least at the interview stage - to make a good impression on potential employers. Many jobs require a smart uniform to be worn. I am not commenting on the rightness or wrongness of that, but if being seen to be wearing a suit or any smart uniform is such a negative thing (which, judging by your reaction, it is) then impressionable young people, who may be entering the job market soon, are disadvantaged from the start.

I could go on. Unless, of course, I have completely misunderstood and you're in fact referring to the fact that wearing brown shoes and carrying a black briefcase, as the gentleman on the left appears to be doing, is obviously heinous and unforgiveable, in which case I agree entirely...


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Say _what?
> _
> Can you explain how the 'next generation' are going to benefit from the presence of newly-arrived privileged white males walking around their neighbourhood? Thanks.



Oh, and I see you've added "newly-arrived", which frankly makes you sound even more barking.

Maybe the poor guys just work in Brixton and live somewhere free from your misguided vitriol. I work in an area of London entirely different to the area in which I live as does (by definition) every commuter. Are you suggesting that people cannot come to Brixton unless they live there? I'd better tell my friends who come to visit.

Stop obsessing and hypothesising about things on which you have zero certainty because, frankly, it makes you sound mildly insane.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Are you being deliberately obtuse? To humour you...
> 
> 1. How do you know that that neighbourhood is not also the neighbourhood of the subjects of your photograph?
> 
> ...


You claimed that the 'next generation' will somehow gain 'hope' from the presence of privileged white males walking around their neighbourhood. You posited that they "desperately need positive role models to demonstrate that there are viable alternatives to the stabbings, crashes and drunken behaviour that presently afflict Coldharbour Lane. "

FYI: The ward has the highest proportion of people from ethnic minorities, a high proportion of people not born in UK and the highest proportion of Black Caribbean residents and Black African residents.

So could you explain why you think the presence of these two privileged white professionals will practically offer any kind of 'hope' in one of the most deprived wards in Brixton? 

And_ you do _understand what totemic means, yes?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Oh, and I see you've added "newly-arrived", which frankly makes you sound even more barking.
> 
> Maybe the poor guys just work in Brixton and live somewhere free from your misguided vitriol. I work in an area of London entirely different to the area in which I live as does (by definition) every commuter. Are you suggesting that people cannot come to Brixton unless they live there? I'd better tell my friends who come to visit.
> 
> Stop obsessing and hypothesising about things on which you have zero certainty because, frankly, it makes you sound mildly insane.


"Newly arrived" is in, err, "newly arrived."  As in "not seen there before."  

And less of the mental health ad hominems please.


----------



## northeast (Jul 2, 2019)

Not sure what to say....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm not sure you grasp totemic - as totems are objects, animals, or things that happen (earthquakes) - not people. Is symbolic is more what you're going for?

Also, those shoes.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

northeast said:


> Not sure what to say....



I posted about this in the Village thread. Perfect for tourists and young professionals.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> I'm not sure you grasp totemic - as totems are objects, animals, or things that happen (earthquakes) - not people. Is symbolic is more what you're going for?
> 
> Also, those shoes.


I grasp it perfectly well thank you. 


> regarded as being symbolic or representative of a particular quality or concept.
> "the totemic image of Bogart represents an immutably powerful mystique"





> regarded as being symbolic or representative of a particular quality or concept.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> I grasp it perfectly well thank you.



I’m not quite sure you have. Those quotes cut and pasted from the first available search term aren’t  exactly supporting your definitions. They all discuss images and representations, not people.

Just trying to help


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2019)

How does anyone know they’re newly arrived? My other half is white and wears a suit to work....and has done for the decade plus he has lived in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I’m not quite sure you have. Those quotes cut and pasted from the first available search term aren’t  exactly supporting your definitions. They all discuss images and representations, not people.
> 
> Just trying to help


"regarded as being symbolic or representative of a particular quality or concept." Like gentrification. Like social division.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Manter said:


> How does anyone know they’re newly arrived? My other half is white and wears a suit to work....and has done for the decade plus he has lived in Brixton.


FFS, not you as well. Totemic/symbolic, pick your word, but people looking like that certainly weren't seen in the kind of vast numbers that are now seen around Brixton.

The gap between how my posts are received in Brixton FB groups and here is becoming stranger and more annoying.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> "regarded as being symbolic or representative of a particular quality or concept." Like gentrification. Like social division.



So it’s the picture of men in suits that is totemic, rather than the fact that two men in suits were walking along Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> So it’s the picture of men in suits that is totemic, rather than the fact that two men in suits were walking along Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2019)

Manter said:


> There was quite a lot of community engagement at this end when the kid was stabbed in the Tulse Hill estate. From the police and the council. There are a number of projects that already exist that have been spoken to round here, and there were a series of public meetings- they invited people through local schools and activities.



Same thing in LJ. I report back on one.


Report from the public meeting on community safety in the Loughborough Junction area, Thurs 21st Mar 2019

The Ten Year Plan based on the Scottish Violence Reduction program appears to be already policy of the Council. 

It has implications for how community is policed. I dont remember it being dicussed at the meeting I reported on. Unless i missed something. 

The LJ meeting of local estate residents was highly critical of police behavior and lack of genuine community policing.

What Im not clear on is how this ten year plan will affect communities. 

The scottish model has been criticized for not being applicable to communities like inner London.


----------



## T & P (Jul 2, 2019)

Manter said:


> How does anyone know they’re newly arrived? My other half is white and wears a suit to work....and has done for the decade plus he has lived in Brixton.


Gentrifier!!!


----------



## MissL (Jul 2, 2019)

Fuck’s sake it’s just an image + caption that have been deliberately selected to make a social comment. If you analysed any image in such tedious detail, its symbolism would also be rendered utterly meaningless. I think the issue is that some do and some do not like the sentiment of the comment being made. End of.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> "Newly arrived" is in, err, "newly arrived."  As in "not seen there before."
> 
> And less of the mental health ad hominems please.



To be ad hominem my point would have to be irrelevant to and/or detract from the point I was making. It was neither irrelevant to, nor detracted from, my point, because that point was - at least in part - to say that your sweeping generalisations and jumping to conclusions are ridiculous.

And yes, suits are totemic of professional jobs (I understand your point). But would it be such a bad thing if someone who otherwise might have thought working in a "professional job" was out of their reach because they live in Brixton felt that it is not in fact the case?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2019)

Winot said:


> I seem to remember doing it a few times in 1999.


I did it just last week. On my way to giving evidence in a trial at Camberwell Green. Actually delighted to find that my trousers still fitted.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> To be ad hominem my point would have to be irrelevant to and/or detract from the point I was making. It was neither irrelevant to, nor detracted from, my point, because that point was - at least in part - to say that your sweeping generalisations and jumping to conclusions are ridiculous.


Remind me of that hilarious mental health jibe you threw my way. Classy.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

MissL said:


> Fuck’s sake it’s just an image + caption that have been deliberately selected to make a social comment. If you analysed any image in such tedious detail, its symbolism would also be rendered utterly meaningless. I think the issue is that some do and some do not like the sentiment of the comment being made. End of.


Thank you. And I think your point is spot on.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Remind me of that hilarious mental health jibe you threw my way. Classy.



Whereas that _is _a very good example of ad hominem. Well done.

Remind me of those hilarious "newly-arrived" and "professional" jibes you threw at those innocent men in your photograph?

And I apologise for any offence caused by what was not intended to be a mental health jibe. I must have been confused by your self-confessed insanity when discussing a busker outside Brixton station in May this year (apologies, I do not know how to quote from another thread):

_"I had to wait at the tube station for a while. That octave-clambering, note-multiplying woman drove me insane. Why can't she just sing a song's melody without adding toe-curling "WhhoOOooHHooaaaRReeEEEeaaaa"'s to every fucking tune?"_


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Whereas that _is _a very good example of ad hominem. Well done._"_


I don't think you understand what an ad hominem is and I've no idea why you're requoting my personal opinion about a busker from another thread from ages ago.

Perhaps you'd be better focusing on the points and issues being presented rather than trying to make it personal.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't think you understand what an ad hominem is and I've no idea why you're requoting my personal opinion about a busker from another thread from ages ago.
> 
> That's not an ad hominem either, by the way, neither is describing someone as 'professional.'



An ad hominem is - to quote Dr Michael C. Labossiere - "A fallacious argumentative strategy whereby genuine discussion of the topic at hand is avoided by instead attacking the character, motive, or other attribute of the person making the argument, or persons associated with the argument, rather than attacking the substance of the argument itself."

I pointed out that your attribution of particular characteristics to two people was irrational (to avoid any mental health connotations) and set out reasons why. That was attacking your character, agreed, but in the context of discussion of the argument at hand.Thus, not ad hominem.

You responded by criticising my use of the word insane and, sarcastically, called me "classy", deflecting the points I had made and without addressing them. Thus, ad hominem.

You know full well why I quoted your comments on the busker. You said that she drove you insane. If she, in fact, did not drive you insane, then that comment is no better or worse than what I said.

But, as you say, I'll focus on the points and issues being presented. I said this:

"_And yes, suits are totemic of professional jobs (I understand your point). But would it be such a bad thing if someone who otherwise might have thought working in a "professional job" was out of their reach because they live in Brixton felt that it is not in fact the case?"
_
Would it be possible for you to focus on this point, please?


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2019)

Rushy said:


> I did it just last week. On my way to giving evidence in a trial at Camberwell Green. Actually delighted to find that my trousers still fitted.



After 25 years I’m still delighted that I can fit into my wedding car.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> You know full well why I quoted your comments on the busker. You said that she drove you insane. If she, in fact, did not drive you insane, then that comment is no better or worse than what I said.?


It's astonishingly obvious that I didn't mean she drove me_ literall_y insane, and bringing up such a totally unrelated comment from an entirely different thread gives you no excuse whatsoever to question my mental health here.



> Stop obsessing and hypothesising about things on which you have zero certainty because, frankly, it makes you sound mildly insane.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2019)

Winot said:


> After 25 years I’m still delighted that I can fit into my wedding car.


It was a good call taking the seats out.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> It's astonishingly obvious that I didn't mean she drove me_ literall_y insane, and bringing up such a totally unrelated comment from an entirely different thread gives you no excuse whatsoever to question my mental health here.



Let's try again. You asked me to focus on the points and issues being presented. I said this:

"_And yes, suits are totemic of professional jobs (I understand your point). But would it be such a bad thing if someone who otherwise might have thought working in a "professional job" was out of their reach because they live in Brixton felt that it is not in fact the case?"_

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Let's try again. You asked me to focus on the points and issues being presented. I said this:
> 
> "_And yes, suits are totemic of professional jobs (I understand your point). But would it be such a bad thing if someone who otherwise might have thought working in a "professional job" was out of their reach because they live in Brixton felt that it is not in fact the case?"_
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



I would have thought by now that it's obvious you aren't going to get anywhere with this argument.  Except probably banned for arguing something that other others on this site don't agree with and don't have to agree with because they have administrator privileges.

Any attempt at reason or objective thought can and will be met with evasion, multiple fallacies and a cast-iron hatred of anything that is 'not-we', even though the definition of 'not-we' can change at a moment's notice...

You really are wasting your time.  Which is a shame as it used to be a discussion forum, sadly no longer.

But good luck!

ETA: the picture was posted deliberately to provoke these kind of conversations, so that any that objector can be called out as right wing gentrifiers.  It's a regularly used (and very childish) tactic.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Let's try again. You asked me to focus on the points and issues being presented. I said this:
> 
> "_And yes, suits are totemic of professional jobs (I understand your point). But would it be such a bad thing if someone who otherwise might have thought working in a "professional job" was out of their reach because they live in Brixton felt that it is not in fact the case?"_
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


For the fourth time of asking, could you explain why the presence of well dressed, privileged white males walking around a seriously deprived neighbourhood might inspire anyone from that area to suddenly think that such jobs and opportunities were now within their grasp?

At what points of contact do you think the mainly ethnic minority youths in the locality might identify with these men and and start seeing exciting new possibilities for their own futures?

And some useful background:



> Coldharbour has a large population compared to other wards (16,600). It has a young age profile, with a high proportion of children aged 0-15. It is the poorest ward in the borough.
> 
> It has the highest proportion of people from ethnic minorities, and a high proportion of people not born in UK. 4.8% of Coldharbour residents speak an African language as their first language, and 4% speak Portuguese.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_ (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 175980
> 
> Coldharbour Lane, 2019.



Yes suits have been worn in Brixton for over a hundred years

Brilliant black and white pictures show life in Brixton over the years


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Yes suits have been worn in Brixton for over a hundred years
> 
> Brilliant black and white pictures show life in Brixton over the years


I refer you to post #172 before you post any more daft comments.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> I refer you to post #172 before you post any more daft comments.



The young chaps in your picture aren’t even wearing hats !

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2019)

The Police have issued a witness appeal regarding the incident outside the Domino Club on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

CH1 said:


> The Police have issued a witness appeal regarding the incident outside the Domino Club on Saturday afternoon.
> View attachment 176079


A hammer? Fucking hell. That is awful.


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> For the fourth time of asking, could you explain why the presence of well dressed, privileged white males walking around a seriously deprived neighbourhood might inspire anyone from that area to suddenly think that such jobs and opportunities were now within their grasp?
> 
> At what points of contact do you think the mainly ethnic minority youths in the locality might identify with these men and and start seeing exciting new possibilities for their own futures?



Because notwithstanding your view that the men are privileged and newly-arrived, might in fact (despite being well-dressed and white) have lived in the area for a number of years and/or grown up in social housing and simply have found a job that requires them to wear a suit.

The alternative local role model seems to be hammer-wielding men assaulting each other.

I know which I would rather follow...


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

mjd said:


> Because notwithstanding your view that the men are privileged and newly-arrived, might in fact (despite being well-dressed and white) have lived in the area for a number of years and/or grown up in social housing and simply have found a job that requires them to wear a suit.
> 
> The alternative local role model seems to be hammer-wielding men assaulting each other.


How deeply patronising and disgustingly racist. Either they aspire to be like the well dressed white professionals or the only other alternative for them is to be "hammer-wielding men assaulting each other."

PS You do understand that for many people living in poverty it's not easy to end up in professional careers even if they work really really really really hard? Harder than the guys in the photos, most probably.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Come back hatboy, all is forgiven!


----------



## mjd (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> How deeply patronising and disgustingly racist. Either they aspire to be like the well dressed white professionals or the only other alternative for them is to be "hammer-wielding men assaulting each other."
> 
> PS You do understand that for many people living in poverty it's not easy to end up as well off professionals even if they work really really really really hard? Harder than they worked, most probably.



I do understand that it is not easy. But if nobody tries, then how can anything ever change?

The two sets of people being discussed on this thread most recently are the suited men in your photo and those reported to have been fighting at the weekend. The suited men could have been black or white. The fighting men could have been black or white. My point is the same regardless and my intention is not to be patronising or racist.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh fuck me - they are "white" as well..

What the fuck are you doing in Brixton then Ed...or do you not count because of your dreads and ever so edgy lifestyle?

You give it all this about gentrification - yet you (incomer) set up a website promoting the area and are happy to take the shilling DJ'ing in middle class "white" pubs!

The blatant hypocrisy is what pisses me off.

Gwan all you want about "ad hominems" and "deprived wards" you are a fucking joke.

If it makes you happy me and my shitty, shiny suit that I never wanted to wear fucked off a while back.

Wanker.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

alfajobrob said:


> What the fuck are you doing in Brixton then Ed...


Trying to make a positive difference. How about you?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Trying to make a positive difference. How about you?



That's what all the hipsters say...you were the original!

Positive difference by taking up needed social housing and gentifrying the area..

I left the area - so that probably helps you as I'm "white" and had to wear a suit occasionally.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> A hammer? Fucking hell. That is awful.


Apparently the police have told councillors etc that the Domino Club & Soup Kitchen were closed when this happened. Three suspects have been arrested and are now released on bail.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

alfajobrob said:


> That's what all the hipsters say...you were the original!
> 
> Positive difference by taking up needed social housing and gentifrying the area..
> 
> I left the area - so that probably helps you as I'm "white" and had to wear a suit occasionally.


It must be awfully nice being able to dig up random, second-hand details about someone's personal life and present them as fact - and then criticise them publicly while you sit nice'n' comfy in your advantageous position of cowardly anonymity, with no one able to scrutinise your supposedly 'hypocrisy-free' life.

I believe the FAQ is crystal clear on personal attacks like this, so take a fortnight off.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Apparently the police have told councillors etc that the Domino Club & Soup Kitchen were closed when this happened.



Also on the Met twitter feed. Made clear social media rumours were incorrect.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Winot said:


> Also on the Met twitter feed. Made clear social media rumours were incorrect.


To be fair, the Domino Club had had more than its fair share of incidents over the years so it's not surprising that people thought there may be some connection with this incident.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2019)

Winot said:


> Also on the Met twitter feed. Made clear social media rumours were incorrect.



And you trust everything the Met says?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Come back hatboy, all is forgiven!



Well yes.

I've only skated over the previous posts. As I cannot stomach them.

I've had a few community meetings in last week plus I live in the the cordon that the police put up after the murder.

Living nearer LJ now.

I must say when I contrast LJ with present day Brixton its the tale of two Cities.

Walking from LJ to Brixton the change in demographic, the change from poor to well off is obvious.

Like a lot of social divisions due to disparity of wealth and social power one way to deal with it is ridicule. To silence any critique.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2019)

I see all the usual suspects have come out.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2019)

Wrong quote


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you for drawing attention to this information.
> 
> The figures to which you draw attention cover the period to the end of _May 2019_.
> 
> It is unclear how this explains what the operation between 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019 and 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 achieved.



Well, I suspect that might be because there is a delay between arrests or otherwise between made and statistics being collated across London (which has over 10 million residents).  What the fuck do you expect? 

Everything is flawed.  And you never respond meaningfully to any replies to your posts.  

Look stuff up for yourself rather than offering up piss-poor questions about information that is freely available.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Well, I suspect that might be because there is a delay between arrests or otherwise between made and statistics being collated across London (which has over 10 million residents).  What the fuck do you expect?
> 
> Everything is flawed.  And you never respond meaningfully to any replies to your posts.
> 
> Look stuff up for yourself rather than offering up piss-poor questions about information that is freely available.



I do disagree with GarveyLives but in this case he has a point.

To say everything is flawed is meaningless.

The Met make these exclusion type orders with little or no public evidence.

Same thing with the one that cuppa tee  posted about for Myatts Fields.

I had a look at that one last night. It was for a few days and was around the Myatts Field estate.

It was not in response to any actual incident. It was Met saying that this was in place because they said so and law gave them powers to do this.

Imo its misuse of powers. I was confused about the Myatt Field one as the legal wording is about a specific building that is cause of ASB. The Met are stretching this definition to include whole Streets. Which is not in the spirit of the legislation. Its creative use of it.

Which is my problem with it. Legislation is made and the Met use it in ways that stretches the definition.

There is no public evidence for these temporary zones.

They give Met the powers to control areas without direct evidence of loss of public order.

So GarveyLives  is right to ask what is the quantifiable benefit of these police defined zones.

If policing is to go this way is an evidence based policy being built up to show the effectiveness of these temporary zones?

I don't think so.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm hearing that the the splendid Brixton Pound cafe may soon be getting their marching orders, with an inevitable trendy restaurant taking  its place. 

That's probably my fault as well.


----------



## init2winit (Jul 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Apparently the police have told councillors etc that the Domino Club & Soup Kitchen were closed when this happened. Three suspects have been arrested and are now released on bail.



The problem is the front bay of the building. It's enormous and often when the club is "closed" all sorts happens out there.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

init2winit said:


> The problem is the front bay of the building. It's enormous and often when the club is "closed" all sorts happens out there.


Yep, and often with a lively overspill onto the wall outside the Barrier Block. People sometimes seem to be able to access the garden at odd hours too.  I don't want the place closed down even if it is a pain in the arse at times and the least welcoming venue in London (although I've never made a complaint), but they do have a problem with some of the people who hang around there.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 3, 2019)

Never really given much credence to this "newly arrived" concept, because this argument has been going on for years and it's the same group of people complaining about the same other group of people; some of whom have been in Brixton for 20 years. When do they stop being called "newly arrived"? This argument is mirrored in shops; we have right sort of shop which we call "established" and then the wrong kind of shop which attracts any combination of the following: newly arrived, incomer, monied, trust funded etc. Any actual insight on the organisation's financial circumstances are welcomed but seemingly not necessarily a prerequisite for making these judgements. Much like our briefcase carrying gentlemen in the picture; who knows if they are privileged, professionals or newly arrived. I don't. As an aside, I saw a homeless guy in bowler hat recently; despite the headgear, I'm fairly sure he wasn't a toff.


----------



## lev (Jul 3, 2019)

Just renewed a lease, and the estate agents (Beresford) tried to charge their normal renewal fees. They dropped it pretty quickly when we pointed out they are now illegal as of 1 June. But I'm sure agents are trying it on with renewals across the board. Just wanted to warn any other renters, as they can use some scary-sounding legalese when trying to charge illegal fees. Also if you've paid fees since June I think there's a process to get them back. Shelter should have the details.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

lev said:


> Just renewed a lease, and the estate agents (Beresford) tried to charge their normal renewal fees. They dropped it pretty quickly when we pointed out they are now illegal as of 1 June. But I'm sure agents are trying it on with renewals across the board. Just wanted to warn any other renters, as they can use some scary-sounding legalese when trying to charge illegal fees. Also if you've paid fees since June I think there's a process to get them back. Shelter should have the details.


Estate agents = scum. Well done for putting the fuckers straight


----------



## Rushy (Jul 3, 2019)

lev said:


> Just renewed a lease, and the estate agents (Beresford) tried to charge their normal renewal fees. They dropped it pretty quickly when we pointed out they are now illegal as of 1 June. But I'm sure agents are trying it on with renewals across the board. Just wanted to warn any other renters, as they can use some scary-sounding legalese when trying to charge illegal fees. Also if you've paid fees since June I think there's a process to get them back. Shelter should have the details.


Ouch. The penalties are potentially enormous even for a first time offence (civil offence up to £5,000). A second time offence in 5 yrs can be a criminal offence and up to £30K fine. Seems a bit nuts to risk either. (I think they are allowed to charge up to £50 to a renew or revise a contract.)

How much is your deposit? Maximum is now 5 weeks in most cases.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> For the fourth time of asking, could you explain why the presence of well dressed, privileged white males walking around a seriously deprived neighbourhood might inspire anyone from that area to suddenly think that such jobs and opportunities were now within their grasp?
> 
> At what points of contact do you think the mainly ethnic minority youths in the locality might identify with these men and and start seeing exciting new possibilities for their own futures?
> 
> And some useful background:



Bloody hell. This really gets my goat. Since when does a picture of someone on a main road in the town centre become ‘walking around a seriously deprived neighbourhood’? I go down that stretch of CHL every day en route to my office near the Elephant. Usually on an old bike in crumpled shirt and  jeans, but around twice a month in a suit when I catch the P5 bus. I’ve lived here nearly 20 years and am just a poor schmuck with an office job in the third sector. Yet that pic might have been taken of me on a ‘smart day’ and I’d be royally fucked off were that the case. 

If I’ve noticed any major shift in the kinds of workers I see around Brixton during the day, it is the sheer number of freelancers/outworkers hogging the Wifi and eking out a latte in the coffee shops. Neither they nor the venues were seen much even ten years ago. Or maybe it’s just that those kinds of jobs have become more accessible in deprived areas.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Bloody hell. This really gets my goat. Since when does a picture of someone on a main road in the town centre become ‘walking around a seriously deprived neighbourhood’?


Er, the Coldharbour ward is a seriously deprived neighbourhood. It's one of the worst 10% in England. But, again, the image was _symbolic _of the changes and the growing poor/wealth gap around Brixton. I see people like this all the time on Coldharbour Lane and they certainly weren't around in such numbers a decade ago. There's more upmarket estate agents here than ever before. More expensive restaurants. More cocktail bars. More exclusive members only bars.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 3, 2019)

Hopefully that link works...His family just want to hear he's safe and okay.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Er, the Coldharbour ward is a seriously deprived neighbourhood. It's one of the worst 10% in England. But, again, the image was _symbolic _of the changes and the growing poor/wealth gap around Brixton. I see people like this all the time on Coldharbour Lane and they certainly weren't around in such numbers a decade ago. There's more upmarket estate agents here than ever before. More expensive restaurants. More cocktail bars. More exclusive members only bars.



Er nothing. I don’t dispute the deprivation. Only your characterisation of the individuals and their activities and motives based on appearances alone. The ward covers the whole town centre so by the same logic anyone using the tube station, markets, Rec, etc is walking around it. 

The phrase ‘people like this’ rarely sounds good, btw.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Er nothing. I don’t dispute the deprivation. Only your characterisation of the individuals and their activities and motives based on appearances alone. The ward covers the whole town centre so by the same logic anyone using the tube station, markets, Rec, etc is walking around it.
> 
> The phrase ‘people like this’ rarely sounds good, btw.


Again: it was a symbolic photo. The kind of thing that a photo editor might quite reasonably use for an article entitled 'The Gentrification Of Brixton.' 

You really can't see that?


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Again: it was a symbolic photo. The kind of thing that a photo editor might quite reasonably use for an article entitled 'The Gentrification Of Brixton.'
> 
> You really can't see that?



I can see it. I don’t like it.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 3, 2019)

I bought my first home in central Brixton from a 50 something year old criminal barrister who every day strolled to the tube in a three piece pin stripe suit, a bowler hat and carrying a furled umbrella. That was in 1997. 

Fuck-me, that place was a death trap.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I can see it. I don’t like it.


I don't like what I see either. I don't like seeing the people on my estate, friends and local businesses being excluded, priced out and forced out.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't like what I see either. I don't like seeing the people on my estate, friends and local businesses being excluded, priced out and forced out.



I don’t like that either. But that’s not what we’re talking about. I’ve no appetite for whataboutery. Goodnight.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rushy said:


> I bought my first home in central Brixton from a 50 something year old criminal barrister who every day strolled to the tube in a three piece pin stripe suit, a bowler hat and carrying a furled umbrella. That was in 1997.
> 
> Fuck-me, that place was a death trap.


Not speaking Bluntly here are you?


----------



## lev (Jul 4, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Ouch. The penalties are potentially enormous even for a first time offence (civil offence up to £5,000). A second time offence in 5 yrs can be a criminal offence and up to £30K fine. Seems a bit nuts to risk either. (I think they are allowed to charge up to £50 to a renew or revise a contract.)
> 
> How much is your deposit? Maximum is now 5 weeks in most cases.


Wow didn't know that about the penalties. They were charging a lot more than £50. No wonder they dropped it so quickly when I suggested the council might like to hear about it.

They did reduce the deposit in line with the new regs but as that's in a protection scheme maybe there's less profit in ignoring that law (although I know agents also love to steal deposits).

I was ticked off about it because last year they'd tried to get the renewal fee put in the tenancy agreement itself. I fought tooth and nail to get it taken out as I knew they'd do something shady like claim we had a contractual obligation to pay despite the new law this year. They promised that wasn't the case, but I eventually got it taken out. Then they try to charge us anyway! I expect to be fleeced, but not to have my intelligence insulted.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

Really sad news 







Brixton to lose another live venue as the Hand In Hand’s lease runs out in mid-August 2019


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't think it's been reported here so far, but I hear the Brixton Pound Shop is closing at the end of this month (landlord demanded major rent hike apparently).


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I don't think it's been reported here so far, but I hear the Brixton Pound Shop is closing at the end of this month (landlord demanded major rent hike apparently).
> View attachment 176264


Yeah, I mentioned in post  #208
I'm doing an article about it later this week.

It's a real shame. Another affordable piece of Brixton's character wiped out, no doubt to be replaced by some bland shit show for the well heeled.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Yeah, I mentioned in post  #208
> I'm doing an article about it later this week.
> 
> It's a real shame. Another affordable piece of Brixton's character wiped out, no doubt to be replaced by some bland shit show for the well heeled.


Quite. A pleasant alternative non-commercial informal meeting place with ancillary functions such as the book share shelves and with cellar meeting room for local community groups.

Apparently local landlords (whoever they are) are determined to make the pips squeak and get all the blood before everything goes tits up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Really sad news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad.

It was a difficult place to get people along too. They had huge noise restrictions due to it being so residential. We did some nights there that were great.

We did one night where we pulled the plug because there was literally one person there.

They were not very good at promoting the venue. The locals could be hostile to people who were attending the music nights.

There's always lots of reasons why pubs fail and close.

I've had some good times in there and it was a good hiding place if I wanted to get away from people who knew me.


----------



## theboris (Jul 4, 2019)

I've just seen an old boy careening his mobility scooter like it's a dodgem car round Windrush Sq whilst waving a live snake in his hand


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

theboris said:


> I've just seen an old boy careening his mobility scooter like it's a dodgem car round Windrush Sq whilst waving a live snake in his hand


I remember that guy that used to walk around Brixton with a huge snake over his shoulders. Must have been 20 years ago or so.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I remember that guy that used to walk around Brixton with a huge snake over his shoulders. Must have been 20 years ago or so.


There was a 2006 thread about such a guy Have you seen a man with a snake on his head?

But I thought I read in the paper (SLP) years ago he had his snakes confiscated and was given some sort of asbo to stop a recurrence?


----------



## theboris (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I remember that guy that used to walk around Brixton with a huge snake over his shoulders. Must have been 20 years ago or so.


He's on the Exile on Coldharbour Lane cover artwork, IIRC


----------



## theboris (Jul 4, 2019)

theboris said:


> He's on the Exile on Coldharbour Lane cover artwork, IIRC


as linerider said THIRTEEN years ago in the thread CH1 linked to


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

Here he is. Album came out in 1997.


----------



## theboris (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 176273
> 
> Here he is. Album came out in 1997.


don't make me feel any older that I am! 

That reminds me, I lent my CD of EoCHL to one of the (ex) members of the Alabamas and he still hasn't returned it...


----------



## MissL (Jul 4, 2019)

I remember he let me touch his snake (ahem) at Lambeth Country Fair. I was feeling err braver than usual.

I wonder if you could get away with taking a live snake in these days. Is it on the list of banned items?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

I hope it's not related to Saturday's murder but about 6 cops just escorted a guy I know on my block into his flat. Outside there were three unmarked police cars plus a van which seems an awful lot and suggests something very serious is afoot. 

Edit: I saw him sitting outside an hour later but didn't get chance to talk to him.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2019)

SpamMisery said:


> Never really given much credence to this "newly arrived" concept, because this argument has been going on for years and it's the same group of people complaining about the same other group of people; some of whom have been in Brixton for 20 years. When do they stop being called "newly arrived"? This argument is mirrored in shops; we have right sort of shop which we call "established" and then the wrong kind of shop which attracts any combination of the following: newly arrived, incomer, monied, trust funded etc. Any actual insight on the organisation's financial circumstances are welcomed but seemingly not necessarily a prerequisite for making these judgements. Much like our briefcase carrying gentlemen in the picture; who knows if they are privileged, professionals or newly arrived. I don't. As an aside, I saw a homeless guy in bowler hat recently; despite the headgear, I'm fairly sure he wasn't a toff.



Leaving the Ed out of this I find its often the Afro Carribbean resident complaining the new demographic. Specifically about the new monied white demographic. Who they feel are ultimately going to replace them in the Brixton area.

The Afro Carribbean community here being mainly black working class.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Leaving the Ed out of this I find its often the Afro Carribbean resident complaining the new demographic. Specifically about the new monied white demographic. Who they feel are ultimately going to replace them in the Brixton area.
> 
> The Afro Carribbean community here being mainly black working class.


Funnily enough, I just bumped into two separate groups of people, both of whom had lots to say about the image I posted.

Amazingly, none of those comments were about criticising me or rushing to the defence of the poor unrecognisable suited men; instead they  wanted to talk about what the photo represented to them and what they felt were unwelcome changes happening in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

Lovely sky tonight...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 4, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane remains closed off after 54-year old man stabbed to death on Sat 29th June 2019



> _"Coldharbour Lane still closed this morning"_





> _"Sure is, I live within the cordon and I hope I don't have any problem getting in and out this morning"_





> _"Still closed now. I understand that a crime scene needs to be protected for evidence, but this seems to be taking an awful long time and I haven't seen any activity in the street at all."_





> _"TFL reporting buses 345, 45, 35 back to normal route and Coldharbour Lane open"_



Update: Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane remains closed after Saturday’s murder. Major bus disruption in the area

The member of one of Brixton communities who was killed in Brixton on Saturday 29 June 2019, thereby causing the inconveience to others (see above), was reggae musician *Ian Taylor*, who was known as *Fluximus*, and had performed locally.

 As previously stated, in addition to the Metropitan Police's murder investigation, the 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct is also investigating the incident because *Mr Taylor* had been arrested before being taken to hospital (where he subsequently died).

Earlier today, *Mr Taylor's* fiancée, Veronica Morrison, reportedly "demanded answers" over his death, which came months before the pair were due to marry.

Ms Morrison said “From this day I am going to make sure we get answers. His death was preventable, I’ve lost everything.”


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> thereby causing the inconveience to others (see above)


Why don't you just spit out whatever fucking point it is you're trying to make? Can you do that?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Why don't you just spit out whatever fucking point it is you're trying to make? Can you do that?


I know - but it is odd that the police briefed that 3 people had been arrested and it turns out that one person under arrest died in hospital.

Seems possible to me that 3 people were arrested for fighting (commonly known in Met parlance as "affray") - one of whom had been seriously injured and died.

I think GarveyLives should try living inside a police cordon for 2 days. No doubt Ms Morrison is justifiably upset at what happened, but I and other affected residents didn't ask her fiancé to get into a fight.

I would be quite interested to know if any of the people involved in this incident were local to Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Funnily enough, I just bumped into two separate groups of people, both of whom had lots to say about the image I posted.
> 
> Amazingly, none of those comments were about criticising me or rushing to the defence of the poor unrecognisable suited men; instead they  wanted to talk about what the photo represented to them and what they felt were unwelcome changes happening in Brixton.



I for one wasn't defending the people in the picture - I know nothing more about them than you do. The point that their mode of working attire covers a spectrum from shop assistants to investment bankers (and that it sometimes includes me) is incidental. Had they been laughingly slapping homeless people across the face with wads of fifties it would be a different matter. They're just people walking through the town centre.

I was however calling out your actions. Posting that picture in this forum was a dog whistle to vilify individuals based on their appearance alone. You've subsequently confirmed that was your intent through numerous follow-up posts and your report of conducting vox pops on Brixton streets. I like living in a time when London has largely moved on from discriminatory behaviour and always thought this site in particular was bastion against incitement to hatred. 

While the gentrification of our neighbourhood - and many like it - is a concerning and complex matter, it's nothing to do with the moral point I am making about the principle of discrimination.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I was however calling out your actions. Posting that picture in this forum was a dog whistle to vilify individuals based on their appearance alone. You've subsequently confirmed that was your intent through numerous follow-up posts and your report of conducting vox pops on Brixton streets. I like living in a time when London has largely moved on from discriminatory behaviour and always thought this site in particular was bastion against incitement to hatred.



Unfortunately this site is only a bastion against incitement of hatred towards those with whom editor aligns himself. Anyone who doesn't agree with his narrow view of the world is fair game to be hated.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2019)

When I post up about ongoing issues in area like for example the report on the community meeting following the murder at the youth centre on 
LJ litlle interest is shown here. Ed puts up photo and whole load of posts about discrimination.

The discrimination that effects Brixton/ LJ was seen following the murder at the youth centre. Youth services have been almost completely cut. Only just surviving due to volunteers and charity. 

My "vox pops" is that there is a lot of simmering resentment in the area. 

The kind of discrimination I see is often invisible. Its not something one sees in central Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Unfortunately this site is only a bastion against incitement of hatred towards those with whom editor aligns himself. Anyone who doesn't agree with his narrow view of the world is fair game to be hated.


You're being hysterical. Who am I 'hating'?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I for one wasn't defending the people in the picture - I know nothing more about them than you do. The point that their mode of working attire covers a spectrum from shop assistants to investment bankers (and that it sometimes includes me) is incidental. Had they been laughingly slapping homeless people across the face with wads of fifties it would be a different matter. They're just people walking through the town centre.
> 
> I was however calling out your actions. Posting that picture in this forum was a dog whistle to vilify individuals based on their appearance alone. You've subsequently confirmed that was your intent through numerous follow-up posts and your report of conducting vox pops on Brixton streets. I like living in a time when London has largely moved on from discriminatory behaviour and always thought this site in particular was bastion against incitement to hatred.
> 
> While the gentrification of our neighbourhood - and many like it - is a concerning and complex matter, it's nothing to do with the moral point I am making about the principle of discrimination.


And so it goes on. Sigh.

You must get in a right rage when you read newspapers because this is exactly the sort of photo that they would use to cover the issue I'm highlighting. But you're not even interested in discussing those topics, even if you have a problem with the image- you're only interested in making it personal and having a go at me.

This month, both the Pound Cafe and the Hand In Hand have announced their closure. I've just posted an article about a free kids centre being made homeless.

Where's your opinion on these matters? Where's the outrage? Or is the use of a photo that you don't approve of the only thing that bothers you around Brixton, because you seem unable to stop going on and on about it.

Oh, and who I am being 'discriminatory' about here? The backs of anonymous businessmen wearing what look like expensive suits and on-trend leather bags, in an image used to symbolise the changes happening in Brixton?

If I'd taken a picture like this, I might have got your point: 
https://www.theroot.com/the-white-people-are-coming-6-signs-your-neighborhood-1803819806


----------



## MissL (Jul 5, 2019)

Perhaps we should start a thread highlighting volunteer opportunities around the Brixton area? The amount of hours put into arguing about clothing could be put far better used helping a primary school child learn to read, staffing an adventure playround for a couple of hours on a Saturday morning, or befriending an elderly person. I do a bit, but could do more. If everyone did a bit, then what a difference that would make. It's not what you do or what you wear when you head off to work but how far you're willing to play a part in the community in which you live. Maybe Urban could play a role in making more people aware of how they can get involved. Bracing myself for a torrent of abuse...


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

MissL said:


> Perhaps we should start a thread highlighting volunteer opportunities around the Brixton area? The amount of hours put into arguing about clothing could be put far better used helping a primary school child learn to read, staffing an adventure playround for a couple of hours on a Saturday morning, or befriending an elderly person. I do a bit, but could do more. If everyone did a bit, then what a difference that would make. It's not what you do or what you wear when you head off to work but how far you're willing to play a part in the community in which you live. Maybe Urban could play a role in making more people aware of how they can get involved. Bracing myself for a torrent of abuse...


I couldn't agree more.

As you know, I do a LOT for the community outside this website. Brixton Buzz has given away many thousands of pounds to local charities and has tirelessly campaigned on Brixton issues as well as helping local businesses and individuals. Truth is, I'd originally wanted to make it a part of this site, but as you can see, with all the infighting and personal attacks it would have been a pointless and self defeating venture.

As for this forum, Gramsci does a lot for the community and raises many important grassroots issues here but his posts are pretty much universally ignored. I post up a picture of anonymous businessman that some people decide they don't like, and suddenly the police is alive with people with opinions. As you suggest, it's a real shame they can't direct all that energy into doing something to help the community.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I think GarveyLives should try living inside a police cordon for 2 days. No doubt Ms Morrison is justifiably upset at what happened, but I and other affected residents didn't ask her fiancé to get into a fight.



I find your attitude here really offensive.

You don't know what Ian Taylor chose to do or not do or even if he chose at all. In the end he is dead, possibly murdered, and all your worried about is the bit of inconvenience the police investigation in to this man's death has brought in to your life.

That's a cunt's point of view.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> You claimed that the 'next generation' will somehow gain 'hope' from the presence of privileged white males walking around their neighbourhood. You posited that they "desperately need positive role models to demonstrate that there are viable alternatives to the stabbings, crashes and drunken behaviour that presently afflict Coldharbour Lane. "


Hey Ed, I don't suppose the people you were talking to expressed their gratitude for these aspirational role models did they? 
I think we all know that daily, lived effect of gentrification for the locals is very different and a much more hostile experience than many people are willing to admit. Either because they think the end justifies the means or because they feel guilt because they are complicit in it. 
Either way: fuck 'em.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I post up a picture of anonymous businessman that some people decide they don't like, and suddenly the police is alive with people with opinions.



It isn't the picture that some people don't like, it's your assumption about those people, about what they represent and your vehement opposition to it that some people are calling out.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> It isn't the picture that some people don't like, it's your assumption about those people, about what they represent and your vehement opposition to it that some people are calling out.


You're calling me out for my vehement opposition to gentrification? Are you a fan, or something?


----------



## MissL (Jul 5, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Hey Ed, I don't suppose the people you were talking to expressed their gratitude for these aspirational role models did they?
> I think we all know that daily, lived effect of gentrification for the locals is very different and a much more hostile experience than many people are willing to admit. Either because they think the end justifies the means or because they feel guilt because they are complicit in it.
> Either way: fuck 'em.



It's easy to suppress the guilt if you leave Brixton at 8am every morning and return at 7pm every evening apart from a couple of nights when maybe you stay out and get shitfaced with your colleagues in Old Street and return at midnight. I know I've done it. But when you're sat next to a six-year old on a school trip who has half-eaten fried chicken and day-old chips in their lunchbox or sometimes nothing, then it's a little harder to pretend austerity isn't a problem or that a widening gap between the haves and have nots doesn't cause hostility and distress. I don't have the answer beyond don't vote Tory, but it's shit.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> And so it goes on. Sigh.
> 
> You must get in a right rage when you read newspapers because this is exactly the sort of photo that they would use to cover the issue I'm highlighting. But you're not even interested in discussing those topics, even if you have a problem with the image- you're only interested in making it personal and having a go at me.
> 
> ...




You infer incorrectly. I am interested in these topics and discuss them regularly - just not on the internet where reasoned and nuanced debate is scarce. I won't be drawn into it now and probably never will.

And I'm not trying to make it personal. I enjoy an anonymity here that you don't, of course, but you and I have had various chance conversations over the years that I've enjoyed every much - though we don't know each other in a way that we'd say hello in the street. You do a great many good things around here for which you have my enduring admiration.

And yet. There's a difference between intent and effect.I think your picture is a poor symbol of social change and I disagree that a newspaper would have used it for a feature - it lacks both humanity and recognisable context for anyone who doesn't know that particular street corner. What remains therefore is a blunt 'if you dress like this you don't belong'. That's unpleasant, and more so when it's being used as a tool to crystallise animosity among others.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> You're calling me out for my vehement opposition to gentrification? Are you a fan, or something?



No. As I said on a number of occasions, I approve of how the gentlemen were dressed, because my view is that it could have (however small) some sort of positive influence. I may be wrong, but that is my view. 

Gentrification, on the other hand, is in my view far too complex for me to be able to say whether I am a fan or not. I am probably part of the problem, but that does not mean that I cannot by my presence not also be part of a solution, whatever that may be.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I think your picture is a poor symbol of social change and I disagree that a newspaper would have used it for a feature - it lacks both humanity and recognisable context for anyone who doesn't know that particular street corner.


OK, I get that. That's your opinion. For me the image summed up the changes I see on Coldharbour Lane and that's why I took the picture and seeing as it's in a brixton forum I expect people to know the context of the location. . To me, they represent the gentrifiers the invaders, the people pricing out my friends. Others have firmly agreed with me, but you don't. Fair enough. But don't you think you've over egged your response a bit while ignoring the issues it tried to highlight? Why can't you talk about that?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> No. As I said on a number of occasions, I approve of how the gentlemen were dressed, because my view is that it could have (however small) some sort of positive influence. I may be wrong, but that is my view.


You've yet to provide a coherent answer to why you think well dressed business men strolling along Coldharbour Lane would provide a positive inspiration for those living on the deprived council estate adjacent. From my conversations with the local youth, they'd be more likely to think of them as the enemy, not someone to look up to and aspire to. Their opportunities to be like them are pretty much stifled from the start and that's something that makes me angry.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Can anyone help out? 
Kids Kreate are looking for a new Brixton venue for their weekly free Art Club for children


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

I've never felt positively influenced from just observing two blokes walking along wearing suits.

I kinda wish I did. I work in the city.

I'd be positively influenced all fucking day long. I'd be positively influenced off my fucking bonce. 

I would stand outside the city pubs all day looking at the masses of guffawing city wankers, getting my hit of positive influence, while they expand their beer guts to the point of popping their shirt buttons.

Sounds dreamy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

I am feeling so positively influenced right now....


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Coming up 
Brixton car boot sale at Papa’s Park, Sunday 14th July 2019 – pitches available


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> OK, I get that. That's your opinion. For me the image summed up the changes I see on Coldharbour Lane and that's why I took the picture and seeing as it's in a brixton forum I expect people to know the context of the location. . To me, they represent the gentrifiers the invaders, the people pricing out my friends. Others have firmly agreed with me, but you don't. Fair enough. But don't you think you've over egged your response a bit while ignoring the issues it tried to highlight? Why can't you talk about that?



I don't firmly agree with what wearing a suit in a Brixton street represents because, as I stated at the beginning of our conversation, I quite often walk round that corner dressed that way - out of necessity rather than choice - and I would have objected highly had you snapped me as your symbolic bogeyman. My values, lifestyle and connections to Brixton are not those of your caricature, though happily I know enough posters on here in real life to hope that the record would have been set straight on the matter had my picture appeared.

I'm not ignoring any issues. I don't however regard a comprehensive description of an individual's belief system an essential prerequisite to discussing any particular subject. But since you want binary answers, I think gentrification  has had a negative effect on Brixton. 

I also think it's a long-term macro-economic process with complex causes and symptoms in which we are all complicit in our different ways, often unwittingly so. No, I'm not going expand on that.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I don't firmly agree with what wearing a suit in a Brixton street represents because, as I stated at the beginning of our conversation, I quite often walk round that corner dressed that way - out of necessity rather than choice - and I would have objected highly had you snapped me as your symbolic bogeyman. My values, lifestyle and connections to Brixton are not those of your caricature, though happily I know enough posters on here in real life to hope that the record would have been set straight on the matter had my picture appeared.
> 
> I'm not ignoring any issues. I don't however regard a comprehensive description of an individual's belief system an essential prerequisite to discussing any particular subject. But since you want binary answers, I think gentrification  has had a negative effect on Brixton.
> 
> I also think it's a long-term macro-economic process with complex causes and symptoms in which we are all complicit in our different ways, often unwittingly so. No, I'm not going expand on that.


Thing is, I made a point of not showing their faces. To me, the image of two well dressed businessmen confidently striding along Coldharbour Lane towards a now-gentrified Brixton Village with deprived social housing behind them painted a very clear picture of the changes taking place in Brixton.

Who they are doesn't matter, so they don't need defending because nothing has been said about them personally.

And my years of working as a photographer tells me you are wrong when you surmise that a newspaper would ever use an image like that to make a similar point, because I'm sure they would, and I'll defend the image on that count.

You may not get it, or like it, but I've had enough people tell me they do.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Coldharbour Lane remains closed off after 54-year old man stabbed to death on Sat 29th June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone who lives on the street, unlike you, I find this comment offensive.

As I made clear previously its the police action response that has caused the "inconvenience".

A whole stretch of CHL was closed off that was no where near the site of the murder.

The murder took place on the pavement. Yet the police decided to cordon off a whole section of the street.

Including , for reason I don't understand, on last day of cordon insisting on taking peoples names and addresses who lived in the cordon. Which is instrusive.

I question the police tactics and response to this murder and this gets re interpreted seeing the murder as an inconvenience. Like I'm some callous "cunt" as another poster referred to another local resident.

Taking about this in my area people are sick  and tired of the level of violence.

Some posters here don't live on my street they don't have a clue what it's like here.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Thing is, I made a point of not showing their faces. To me, the image of two well dressed businessmen confidently striding along Coldharbour Lane towards a now-gentrified Brixton Village with deprived social housing behind them painted a very clear picture of the changes taking place in Brixton.
> 
> Who they are doesn't matter, so they don't need defending because nothing has been said about them personally.
> 
> ...



Look again at the picture. The man on the right is in profile and thus identifiable by anyone who knows him. You can't tell what they do for a living from their clothes. Their posture and gait shows they are walking, not 'confidently striding'. They are only going towards Brixton Village in the sense that it is further up the street and it is not a focal point of the composition. The deprived social housing behind them is not in the picture. 

I'll leave this now as it's getting into the realms of the absurd and I can see myself starting to display the behaviours that have led me to engage so little with this forum in the past. Feel free to have the last word.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> You've yet to provide a coherent answer to why you think well dressed business men strolling along Coldharbour Lane would provide a positive inspiration for those living on the deprived council estate adjacent. From my conversations with the local youth, they'd be more likely to think of them as the enemy, not someone to look up to and aspire to. Their opportunities to be like them are pretty much stifled from the start and that's something that makes me angry.



And why does the local youth think of these people as the enemy? Because you, and others who share your view, constantly vilify them. Less negativity all round might not go amiss.

As for providing a coherent answer, coherence is subjective. I provided an answer I believed to be coherent. You disagree, which is your prerogative.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> And why does the local youth think of these people as the enemy? Because you, and others who share your view, constantly vilify them.


It's my fault?  Now that is fucking priceless. Nothing to do with poor housing, poverty, class, racism, limited opportunities and all the other forms of social deprivation, then?

I challenge you to find multiple quotes from me to back up your bizarre accusation that I, "constantly vilify them."

Look forward your answer.

Meanwhile, in the real world: 
Brixton Buzz donates over £1,500 to the local community, with money raised from our David Bowie celebration night


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Their posture and gait shows they are walking, not 'confidently striding'.


Oh, OK. You must know better than me, then. I was only there. Right behind them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> It's my fault?  Now that is fucking priceless. Nothing to do with poor housing, poverty, class, racism, limited opportunities and all the other forms of social deprivation, then?
> 
> I challenge you to find multiple quotes from me to back up your bizarre accusation that I, "constantly vilify them."
> 
> ...



I think you should change your user name to Vilifier


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think you should change your user name to Vilifier


_DJ Vilifier in the house, ready to damn your poverty-stricken kids!_


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 5, 2019)

What do we need? Gentlefication. When do we need it? etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> _DJ Vilifier in the house, ready to damn your poverty-stricken kids!_



I was thinking more leading the kids in the charge against the suited invaders


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Maybe I was wrong all along. Maybe it's time for The Well Off Suited Men Protection League.
Rock Against Scruffs.
The Anti-Jeans League.


----------



## 3Zeros (Jul 5, 2019)

I thought I recognised the username. Back in Sept 2018 mjd joined and posted that they "find the perpetual outrage at the gentrification of Brixton tiring." and followed it with what they saw as an 'historical' justification of gentrification (lol)

My response:

"Oh great, another new member to file under "probably a Tory; definitely a dick".

It's no surprise that the gentrification of Brixton is mirrored in the "gentrification" of the forum.

A lot of members would do well to understand the history of the U75 forums and the work of the moderators etc.

It's a good job I'm not in charge as I'd have banned a lot of cunts a long time ago."

Bears repeating.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I find your attitude here really offensive.
> 
> You don't know what Ian Taylor chose to do or not do or even if he chose at all. In the end he is dead, possibly murdered, and all your worried about is the bit of inconvenience the police investigation in to this man's death has brought in to your life.
> 
> That's a cunt's point of view.


You are quite right. I don't know the circumstances of what Ian Taylor did, or what happened to him, or why.

To give him a human face, which so far the police haven't done, I noticed there are loads of photos from 2009 in this location - taken at a gallery space in Arch 269 Coldharbour Lane (behind the Control Tower Rasta takeaway).
Arch 269 - Coldharbour Lane/ Herne Hill - London, United Kingdom

samples:          

Finally I see he produced a sort of valediction - R.I.P. My Friend (feat Veereal - 2014)


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

3Zeros said:


> I thought I recognised the username. Back in Sept 2018 mjd joined and posted that they "find the perpetual outrage at the gentrification of Brixton tiring." and followed it with what they saw as an 'historical' justification of gentrification (lol)
> 
> My response:
> 
> ...



As does my comment (modified) that anyone who doesn't agree with editor's and his allies' narrow view of the world is fair game to be hated.

Calling someone a dick or a cunt would be labelled a personal attack and lead to a ban by some people. But you're obviously immune. Congratulations.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> As does my comment (modified) that anyone who doesn't agree with editor's and his allies' narrow view of the world is fair game to be hated.
> 
> Calling someone a dick or a cunt would be labelled a personal attack and lead to a ban by some people. But you're obviously immune. Congratulations.


If we banned every single person who called another poster a dick or a cunt there'd be few people left on some forums. But if you're deeply offended and wish to complain, kindly use the report post function, and let the mods decide.

As for me, I'm deeply insulted by your totally unsupported personal attack that accused me of "constantly vilifying the local youth," yet here you are, still posting, despite your lies.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> Brixton Buzz donates over £1,500 to the local community, with money raised from our David Bowie celebration night



Let's pray that none of the people who contributed to that £1,500 were white, middle-class, newly-arrived or professional, eh?


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> If we banned every single person who called another poster a dick or a cunt there'd be few people left on some forums. But if you're deeply offended and wish to complain, kindly use the report post function, and let the mods decide.
> 
> As for me, I'm deeply insulted by your totally unsupported personal attack that accused me of "constantly vilifying the local youth," yet here you are, still posting, despite your lies.



I think you misunderstand me. I did not say that you were constantly vilifying the local youth. You do an immense amount to support them. I said that you were constantly vilifying white, newly-arrived professionals. And if the youth see you doing that, that may in some way contribute to the youth considering them the enemy.

It may seem as though I hate you. I don't. But please read what I say, rather than what you want it to say.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Let's pray that none of the people who contributed to that £1,500 were white, middle-class, newly-arrived or professional, eh?



Cheap shot.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Cheap shot.


Agreed. But it goes to a wider point. Without investment into Brixton, there can be no support of those most in need of it. If gentrification is inevitable (which is a whole other discussion not for today) then we need to look how to use it for good, rather than reject it out of hand.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> I think you misunderstand me. I did not say that you were constantly vilifying the local youth. You do an immense amount to support them. I said that you were constantly vilifying white, newly-arrived professionals. And if the youth see you doing that, that may in some way contribute to the youth considering them the enemy.


That is the shittest and stupidest argument I've seen on here for fucking ages.

And I don't need your half arsed opinion on what people on my estate think, thanks.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Agreed. But it goes to a wider point. Without investment into Brixton, there can be no support of those most in need of it. If gentrification is inevitable (which is a whole other discussion not for today) then we need to look how to use it for good, rather than reject it out of hand.


Explain to me how gentrification can be used for good, especially for those being priced out of their homes and businesses. Thanks


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Explain to me how gentrification can be used for good, especially for those being priced out of their homes and businesses. Thanks



Do you think any of the people who contributed to that £1,500 might have been recently-arrived, white professionals?


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> That is the shittest and stupidest argument I've seen on here for fucking ages.
> 
> And I don't need your half arsed opinion on what people on my estate think, thanks.



Not every opinion on this site is for your sole consumption. Thankfully.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Do you think any of the people who contributed to that £1,500 might have been recently-arrived, white professionals?


Sorry, is this your killer point? So good you had to repeat it twice.

I've no idea who they were. They were all Bowie fans, and quite a few of whom had travelled a fair way to come to the gig. I imagine many weren't even interested/aware or particularly bothered that the money was going to charity, but it was my decision to give all the money away, mainly to local youth charities.

So the answer to your _vital _point is that I doubt if many, or any, were 'recently-arrived, white professionals,' not that I give a flying fuck.

And now you can explain to me how gentrification can be used for good, especially for those being priced out of their homes and businesses. Thanks


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

Keep 'em peeled


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Sorry, is this your killer point? So good you had to repeat it twice.
> 
> I've no idea who they were. They were all Bowie fans, and quite a few of whom had travelled a fair way to come to the gig. I imagine many weren't even interested/aware or particularly bothered that the money was going to charity, but it was my decision to give all the money away, mainly to local youth charities.
> 
> ...


Looks like we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Looks like we will have to agree to disagree.



I imagine disagreeable people find that happens a lot!


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> Looks like we will have to agree to disagree.


I'm not disagreeing because you've yet to explain how gentrification can be used for good, especially for those being priced out of their homes and businesses. You made the point, so can you elaborate on it now please?


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not disagreeing because you've yet to explain how gentrification can be used for good, especially for those being priced out of their homes and businesses. You made the point, so can you elaborate on it now please?



In this thread I have explained two ways in which, in my view, gentrification can be used for good:

1. Providing positive role models.

2. Injecting funds into an area badly in need of investment.

You don't consider either of these to be valid points, which is fine, but they are my attempt at explaining my personal view. You don't agree with the points. Hence we disagree.


----------



## mjd (Jul 5, 2019)

mjd said:


> In this thread I have explained two ways in which, in my view, gentrification can be used for good:
> 
> 1. Providing positive role models.
> 
> ...



I understand that does not stop people being priced out of their homes and businesses. But that was never my point.


----------



## Smick (Jul 5, 2019)

CH1 said:


> You are quite right. I don't know the circumstances of what Ian Taylor did, or what happened to him, or why.
> 
> To give him a human face, which so far the police haven't done, I noticed there are loads of photos from 2009 in this location



Shit, that's tough to put a smiling face to the news headlines. 

I'm probably very guilty of not seeing the news as being a friend, son or brother. 

RIP Ian.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Nice sunset tonight (note: ludicrous trendy lighting on The Edge development opposite):
> View attachment 175072


As if it weren't bad enough that photographers with powerful lenses can see right into their bedrooms, these residents and other lucky households in the Herne Hill and Stewarts Lane interlocking area [translation teuchter?] will be at risk of Drone photography survey photography up to 27th December.

The Plowman Craven website provides some very inspiring photos of drones. Almost reminiscent of the flight of the Condor.



I feel tempted to write to them pointing out that we are still awaiting proper evaluation of the reinstatement of East Brixton station.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Further to the above the contractor website has a promotional Youtube clip about their Drones.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 5, 2019)

For the sake of clarification, when I walk to work of a morning what should I wear while walking through Brixton? Clearly I can't wear a suit.

Is sack cloth and ashes ok or is it cultural appropriation? I'd prefer to avoid ashes if possible as we don't have showers in the office.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 5, 2019)

Trick is to use the sidestreets when being objectionable by costume.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> In this thread I have explained two ways in which, in my view, gentrification can be used for good:
> 
> 
> 2. Injecting funds into an area badly in need of investment.
> ...



I heard argument number two recently in LJ. Gentrification is creeping up to LJ.

The developer who owns the estate pub on the Loughborough estate said that replacing the pub with a tower of flats would "kickstart" the regeneration of the area.

They also said that they were concerned about housing and the tower block would be "policy compliant" on the % of affordable housing.

This was all bollox.

The developer is now trying to reduce the affordable housing to as little as possible

At the pre application presentation all the people I talked to from the estate thought gentrification was not want they wanted in LJ. They have alll seen what's happened to Brixton and don't want it in LJ.

LJ does need a lot of investment because so much has been cut due to this governments austerity drive. Over the years Councils powers have been cut. The answer is not the private sector as in property developers. The answer is more control through democratically elected Cllrs of how localities develop. A redistribution of wealth and power across society.

The injecting funds into area line of argument that the developer used in LJ was seen through straight away in my area.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Twattor said:


> For the sake of clarification, when I walk to work of a morning what should I wear while walking through Brixton? Clearly I can't wear a suit.
> 
> Is sack cloth and ashes ok or is it cultural appropriation? I'd prefer to avoid ashes if possible as we don't have showers in the office.
> 
> Suggestions welcome.


Seeing as you've chosen to contribute to the debate with such dazzling wit, do you have any sensible thoughts on gentrification? Or is posting up snidey pissaking posts as good as it's going to get from you?

I suspect the latter because it's all a laugh to people like you. The ones sitting comfortably.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Just six years ago. How Brixton has changed since


----------



## Smick (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Just six years ago. How Brixton has changed since
> 
> View attachment 176515


It's interesting to read that in the context of Gramsci 's post above it. 

Really, any community is about the people. You can regenerate Loughborough Junction, but without the original people there, what does it matter? Force the residents out and it doesn't matter if it is a slum or a haven. 

Lose the people and you're left with a placename and a postcode (two in Brixton's case )


----------



## Favelado (Jul 6, 2019)

3? SW2, SE24, and SW9 all have bits of genuine Brixton in them.


----------



## Smick (Jul 6, 2019)

Favelado said:


> 3? SW2, SE24, and SW9 all have bits of genuine Brixton in them.



Oh! It's so tempting to spark the postcode debate back up again!


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Just six years ago. How Brixton has changed since
> 
> View attachment 176515


After reading the poster in Editor’s post it occurred to me to google Rushcroft Mansions and by incredible, amazing coincidence the very first search result that comes up is a link to a flat there being offered by Foxtons for half a million Pounds, just like that poster predicted. Who’d have known...


----------



## Favelado (Jul 6, 2019)

Smick said:


> Oh! It's so tempting to spark the postcode debate back up again!



SE24 would be the the most contentious but there's a couple of streets that count I reckon.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

We had a good night at the Dog last night. Fun crowd and barely any R&B requests!


----------



## Winot (Jul 7, 2019)

Favelado said:


> SE24 would be the the most contentious but there's a couple of streets that count I reckon.



Top end of Dulwich Rd overlooking Brockwell Park. My first flat in Brixton.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Winot said:


> Top end of Dulwich Rd overlooking Brockwell Park. My first flat in Brixton.



Shakespeare Road a few houses down from Coldharbour Lane, certainly felt more like Brixton than Herne Hill when I lived there


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 7, 2019)

editor said:


> No, I'm not. Try looking a bit harder and thinking.



Those are really ill fitting suits?


FFS I was wandering around Brixton 20 years ago in my Austin Reed apparel until a friend said I should try his tailor on Petticoat Lane. Use to be called 5-0 which was interesting........ crossing from Mc D's to KFC in the morning. 

Top tip a £600+ suit in London..... Birmingham costs £250 or £200 in Newcastle at sale prices with a £20 advanced return!



Attempted muggings from the 137 bus as you walked alone Acre Lang were funny. 


The simple logic 1 I have an accent you don't understand especially when I'm drunk, 2 I'm not scared of you and 3 if I was rich I'd be walking the other way towards Clapham......

I use to love the Dinner House as it was the only semi authentic Chinese in Brixton.  I miss that place!


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

Ergo Proxy said:


> T
> 
> 
> The simple logic 1 I have an accent you don't understand especially when I'm drunk, 2 I'm not scared of you and 3 if I was rich I'd be walking the other way towards Clapham.....


My extra swift natural walking pace tended to discourage some wannabe muggers.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

The vegan cheese place has left the village 



> The new La Fauxmagerie is at 20 Cheshire Street (just off Brick Lane) and opens on Saturday 6 July 2019. Alongside the range of dairy-free cheeses, the store plans to hold events including cheese and (vegan) wine pairings. Not bad for a business that's only been up and running for five months.
> 
> Sadly, the Brixton store has closed, as the rent prices are too high for both stores to remain open.
> 
> Vegan Cheesemonger La Fauxmagerie Is Moving To East London This Week


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

The vegan cheese place has left the village 



> The new La Fauxmagerie is at 20 Cheshire Street (just off Brick Lane) and opens on Saturday 6 July 2019. Alongside the range of dairy-free cheeses, the store plans to hold events including cheese and (vegan) wine pairings. Not bad for a business that's only been up and running for five months.
> 
> Sadly, the Brixton store has closed, as the rent prices are too high for both stores to remain open.
> 
> Vegan Cheesemonger La Fauxmagerie Is Moving To East London This Week


----------



## Favelado (Jul 7, 2019)

Fucking awful pun.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2019)

Seen on Effra Road bus stop.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 7, 2019)

The classic solution to all our environmental problems - less people! Of course the hard bit is getting less people quickly


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The member of one of Brixton communities who was killed in Brixton on Saturday 29 June 2019, thereby causing the inconveience to others (see above), was reggae musician *Ian Taylor*, who was known as *Fluximus*, and had performed locally.



Well crap. I did VJing and website work for him and Vee back in the day.   RIP.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 176663
> Seen on Effra Road bus stop.


I think it's probably true. But every UK party (except the Greens) is fixated on GROWTH. What a turnaround from the 1970s when it was all Club of Rome and _Limits to Growth_.

Of course David Icke has now proved that "The Club of Rome was formed by the Babylonian Brotherhood of Reptile-Aryan priests and royalty at the Rockefeller estate in Italy in 1968 to launch the environmental movement on the world. All the major global environmental reports saying there is an environmental crisis and something must be done, have been funded and fronted by the very people who are dismantling the planet’s ecology and killing the wildlife. Maurice Strong is a major voice in the Club of Rome."  
Head in hands.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> The classic solution to all our environmental problems - less people! Of course the hard bit is getting less people quickly



 *FEWER*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 8, 2019)

> _"At 19.00 on Saturday 29 June 2019, a Section 60 (Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994) Stop and Search power was authorised by one Inspector Sims "owing to various incidents of violence and intelligence received".
> 
> This period of authorisation expired at 04.00 on Sunday 30 June 2019 and covered the area outlined within the red lines (see below) ...
> 
> Has Inspector Sims (or anyone else from the Metropolitan Police) given details of what this actually achieved?"_





> "Have you contacted him/them to find out?"



I have a _better_ idea.

Perhaps *Inspector Sims* could simply author a feature for Brixton Buzz website so that _all_ are made clear on this, rather than just me.

I do not have his contact details, but no doubt others here are in closer touch with the Metropolitan Police and can facilitate this.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 8, 2019)

Horace, known as Driver, 75, from St Catherine, Jamaica, Mavis, 87, who arrived in Brixton in 1955 from Barbados and others have their say on Brixton matters:

Displacement utopia: How the Windrush generation revived Brixton’s cultural roots


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Horace, known as Driver, 75, from St Catherine, Jamaica, Mavis, 87, who arrived in Brixton in 1955 from Barbados and others have their say on Brixton matters:
> 
> Displacement utopia: How the Windrush generation revived Brixton’s cultural roots


It's behind a paywall. You can read it all here Outline - Read & annotate without distractions



> Joe Mckinnery, 36, moved to Brixton five years ago. “Chelsea was for the dickheads, Clapham was for the trendy, but Brixton had a cool, easy-going vibe, reflective of the people,” Mckinnery says, adding that while this influenced his decision, Brixton also provided the perfect commute. Located on the end of the Victoria line, it offers a good connection for hedge fund managers, investment bankers and financial officers working in Green Park and the surrounding areas.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

Loving it:







‘Lambeth Council – Give Us a Real Citizens’ Assembly’ demands street art in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

I enjoyed the Urban Art fair this year. 























In photos: Urban Art Fair turns a Brixton street into an open air art gallery, Sun 7th July 2019


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> After reading the poster in Editor’s post it occurred to me to google Rushcroft Mansions and by incredible, amazing coincidence the very first search result that comes up is a link to a flat there being offered by Foxtons for half a million Pounds, just like that poster predicted. Who’d have known...


Half a million? Is that all? I'm in one of the mansion blocks in Rushcroft Rd. Most of the flats are 3 bed. My landlady decided to sell up last year, gave me notice and put the flat on the market herself for 900 grand. She refused to believe the agents who told her that Brixton prices had dropped 20% after the referendum.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 8, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> *FEWER*



Less is fewer letters though


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2019)

This looks interesting:


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2019)

Bit of a mean looking sky coming up from the south


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2019)

Pics from Saturday's party at the Dogstar



























In photos: Pride after-party at the Dogstar with Brixton Buzz DJs, Sat 6th July 2019


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I enjoyed the Urban Art fair this year.
> 
> In photos: Urban Art Fair turns a Brixton street into an open air art gallery, Sun 7th July 2019



Infuriating to read in Brixton Blog that two Lambeth Street Trading staff  turned up and claimed that each exhibitor must pay £100. The way the story is written it looks like these officials are running a shakedown racket.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Infuriating to read in Brixton Blog that two Lambeth Street Trading staff  turned up and claimed that each exhibitor must pay £100. The way the story is written it looks like these officials are running a shakedown racket.


I find it odd that Lambeth does so little to support a free and interesting event that clearly brings loads of people into Brixton. If it was a Pop Brixton venture I suspect things would be a lot easier for the organisers. The way they won't even allow a road closure is pathetic.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jul 9, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Look again at the picture. The man on the right is in profile and thus identifiable by anyone who knows him. You can't tell what they do for a living from their clothes. Their posture and gait shows they are walking, not 'confidently striding'. They are only going towards Brixton Village in the sense that it is further up the street and it is not a focal point of the composition. The deprived social housing behind them is not in the picture.
> 
> I'll leave this now as it's getting into the realms of the absurd and I can see myself starting to display the behaviours that have led me to engage so little with this forum in the past. Feel free to have the last word.


Spot on


----------



## discobastard (Jul 9, 2019)

.
ETA, the guy on the right is Jeremy Hunt


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2019)

BBC Two - The Unwanted: The Secret Windrush Files

I watched this doc on Windrush generation who May tried to deport under her Hostile environment policy.

I noticed its only on I player for a few more days.

It has shots of Brixton.

This is a must see.

It has the stories of people caught in Mays Hostile environment.

What I found is that it gives new picture of the Windrush generation.

The British state was ambivalent about them from the start.

The 1948 Nationality Act have right to residents of British Empire to hold a British passport and be free to come here. Free Movement for people in British Empire.

Unfortunately for British state Black people decided to use this right.

From the start , using government papers in the doc as evidence, both Labour and Tory governments saw Black immigration as a problem.

But wanted to deal with it in way that was not as David Olusoga ( the historian who did the doc) as wrtten in secret government document "obstenibly" directed at Black people.

So racist immigration policies are part and parcel of the British state. But done in a way that's deniable.

What I took from the doc is that the only difference between Enoch Powell and the mainstream British politicians is that Enoch said it in public.

Really a must see this doc. Showed me side of this countries immigration policies , backed up by what was said in government papers, is racist.

Racist immigration policies are at the heart of the British mainstream political establishment.

Theresa May is just a continuation of what happened post war.

See this now with Brexit and rights of other EU nationals here.

Thanks to I think CH1 for pointing me towards this doc.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> BBC Two - The Unwanted: The Secret Windrush Files
> I watched this doc on Windrush generation who May tried to deport under her Hostile environment policy.
> I noticed its only on I player for a few more days.
> It has shots of Brixton.
> ...


I was only at primary school during the Smethwick campaign, but I remember the fuss. If you read the Wikipedia entry you might raise an eyebrow.

Smethwick in the 1964 general election - Wikipedia


The losing Labour politician, Patrick Gordon Walker had an unusual career. He lost his seat in the 1964 General Election of Birmingham Smethwick to an overtly racist Tory campaign - which (according to Wikidepia) led to the formation of the first UK branch of the Ku Klux Klan - and a visitation by Malcolm X.

Gordon Walker was regarded as a bit of a joke in my neck of the woods, mainly because Harold Wilson wanted him as Foreign Secretary, but he couldn't win a seat.

One of his notable actions was in 1950 (under Atlee) when he was Commonwealth Secretary to get cabinet approval for Sertse Khama the African heir apparent as king of Botswana to marry his white girlfriend (from Blackheath). This union was fiercely opposed by the Apartheid government of South Africa and their tribal clients in Botswana.

Their story was the subject of at least two films - the latest being "A United Kingdom" staring David Oyelowo and Rosamund Pike.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

Fascinating bit of Brixton rock'n'roll history






Brixton History – Led Zeppelin’s live album and a closed theatre on Brixton Hill


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 11, 2019)

> View attachment 176663
> 
> Seen on Effra Road bus stop.


Interestingly, many of those shouting the loudest about population growth are also from the same part of the planet where *this* also seems to be a simultaneous concern.  Pointing out the apparent fear of genetic annihilation is probably not trendy either.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> BBC Two - The Unwanted: The Secret Windrush Files



Amazing stuff. Thanks for the tip. I hope it will be influential in the corridors of power. Here's the Telegraph review, by Chris Harvey, for those who don't want to faff with the paywall:

"It was hard to ignore the stench of racism emanating from *The Unwanted: the Secret Windrush Files* (BBC Two). It clung to admired political figures, to government departments, to policy documents – it was everywhere.

Historian David Olusoga’s exposé of the forces at play behind the 2018 Windrush scandal was an absorbing trawl through confidential government files that brought uncomfortable truths to light and left reputations altered. It went back to 1948, when Operation Westward Ho was being toasted for successfully attracting 180,000 migrant workers from Europe to cope with the shortage of 1.3 m needed to rebuild Britain after the war. It was expected that they would settle here.

But the reaction to the arrival of a ship carrying British subjects from Kingston, Jamaica, in May 1948 was different. Many of them were former servicemen who had fought for Britain in the war then returned home to the Caribbean to discover there were no jobs. The new British Nationality Act gave them the right to move freely and live where they chose in the Commonwealth.

Yet when the Empire Windrush left port, a doom-laden telegram was sent from the governor’s office warning that 350 men were on their way hoping to find work. Olusoga had no hesitation in saying that the reason for the difference in reactions was that the migrants from Europe – some of whom had served in the Waffen-SS – “weren’t black, they were white”.

He dug up documents that showed Labour Prime Minister Clement Attlee describing the voyage of the Windrush as an “incursion”. Attlee suggested it be diverted to East Africa so the men could take up jobs picking peanuts.

This sort of jaw-dropping moment was the norm. In 1962, home secretary Rab Butler came up with an immigration scheme based on employment prospects, the “great merit” of which was that it “made no distinction on grounds of race or colour but in practice operates on coloured people almost exclusively”.

Olusoga powerfully laid bare the roots of the “hostile environment” that culminated in last year’s scandal. We met people such as Anthony Bryan, who came here legally as a child in 1965. When he saw an immigration van in his street in 2017, he didn’t think it was for him, until officials were knocking at his door and windows to arrest him. This was a necessary history lesson that brought home how historical racism set a trap for those who had lived and worked here legally nearly all of their lives."

And here's the FT review, by Suzi Feay:

"Historian David Olusoga looks at the background to the 2014 Windrush Scandal, whereby hundreds of people from the Caribbean who had lived in the UK for decades suddenly had their citizenship called into question. In some cases, 50 years’ worth of continuous documentation was demanded as proof of the right to stay. In The Unwanted: The Secret Windrush Files (Monday, 9pm, BBC2), Olusoga uncovers a story of racial prejudice at the highest levels of government, dating from the moment the Empire Windrush docked. It all began with the 1948 British Nationality Act, designed to permit the free movement of citizens of the newly constituted British Commonwealth. Olusoga argues that it was always intended for the benefit of those countries with large white populations, such as Canada and Australia. The influx of immigrants from Jamaica, described as an “incursion” by Clement Attlee, was a wholly unintended consequence of the Act. Olusoga shows how the arrival of the Windrush immediately caused a flurry of anxious interdepartmental documents. It was feared black immigration could damage the “harmony, strength and cohesion” of the nation. “One boat! One boat! It’s not a flotilla,” scoffs historian Dr Denise Noble. Arrival documents show that the men on the Windrush were plumbers, machinists, carpenters and electricians, trades desperately needed in Britain after the war. The most shocking revelation contrasts the treatment of the Windrush and subsequent Caribbean arrivals with that of the white European Volunteer Workers, displaced persons from the Balkans and Germany, including prisoners of war. Being white, EVWs were welcomed, even though some were former members of Waffen-SS regiments. Olusoga contends that it was government policy to give preference to men who had fought against Britain over men who were veterans of British forces, “and all because those veterans were black”. Former soldiers returning to “the mother country”, such as Allan Wilmot, who can still remember his RAF number, talk about the abrupt change in attitude. He slept in Tube trains, at depots and washed dishes at the Cumberland Hotel. Nevertheless, Olusoga’s interviewees remain a cheery bunch, with many even laughing over their treatment at the hands of the system. But indignation bursts through. One woman recalls a stranger spitting in her face. Another protests: “I’ve paid my taxes and I’ve paid my National Insurance — then I was British, wasn’t I?” Olusoga traces the rapidly proliferating legislation that led to the so-called “hostile environment” rules to trap illegal immigrants. He demonstrates that the belief at the highest level that “Britishness was fundamentally a racial identity” existed long before Enoch Powell’s “rivers of blood” speech. Churchill, for example, warned the Postmaster General that employing too many “coloured people” could cause social friction. The programme has a bittersweet finale as some of the interviewees gain the citizenship they didn’t know they lacked. Their resilience is admirable; it’s a tragedy it needed testing."


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Interestingly, many of those shouting the loudest about population growth are also from the same part of the planet where *this* also seems to be a simultaneous concern.  Pointing out the apparent fear of genetic annihilation is probably not trendy either.


I got an email from my GP enquiring if I wanted a sperm count.
As an unmarried almost 65 year old isn't it a bit late?

And if you ask for an appointment for some illness you've got the receptionists more or less tell you to fuck off.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Amazing stuff. Thanks for the tip. I hope it will be influential in the corridors of power. Here's the Telegraph review, by Chris Harvey, for those who don't want to faff with the paywall:
> 
> "It was hard to ignore the stench of racism emanating from *The Unwanted: the Secret Windrush Files* (BBC Two). It clung to admired political figures, to government departments, to policy documents – it was everywhere.
> 
> ...



Thanks for these reviews. I agree with them.

I think Olusoga is right to say Britishness was fundamentally a racial identity. This was common ground for Labour party and Tory party. Racism is at core of Britishness. But its presented in a way that its made to appear tolerant.

Living in central London I feel I'm now living in a different planet to rest of country.

My Polish friend went all the way and has become British subject. You have to pass a test now. Its laughable. The book on Britishness - yes one has to learn it- says despite slight mistakes this country is beacon of tolerance. Bollox.

This programme brought up the present issue of Brexit to me.

My EU friends from other EU countries are possibly to be caught up in the same situation.

The programme correctly shows how racist immigration policies are dressed up as impartial.

See this with Brexit from the start. The residents of this country who come from other EU countries were excluded from the referendum. Despite having the right to vote here.

Lot of parallels between the reaction to the Windrush generation and Brexit.

As Black British friend said to me the way some people to go on about Poles is same as the way that the way his parents were treated years ago.

The being concerned about immigration isn't racist line.

What Britishness is has been brought up again with Brexit.

East Europeans have replaced Carribbeans as the issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I was only at primary school during the Smethwick campaign, but I remember the fuss. If you read the Wikipedia entry you might raise an eyebrow.
> 
> Smethwick in the 1964 general election - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Thanks for this.

Reminded me of a sci fi dystopia on BBC I Player I've started watching.

BBC One - Years and Years

Set in near future when Right Wing populist gets in control.

This country is I'm afraid going backwards in progressive terms.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

If you're interested:
Lambeth invites residents to host a Play Street in their manor


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

Free folk session this Sunday Join in with the No Frills Folk Club at the Brixton Windmill, Sun 14th July

han


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Set in near future when Right Wing populist gets in control.



The OH has been watching that, was the far right leader Emma "XR"Thompson ? There was a similar sub plot in the recent BBC drama motherfatherson which had Richard Gere as a dodgy dealing yank press baron and Sarah Lancashire [Raquel off corrie] as the fascist, maybe it's part of the zeitgeist or something


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this.
> Reminded me of a sci fi dystopia on BBC I Player I've started watching.
> BBC One - Years and Years
> Set in near future when Right Wing populist gets in control.
> This country is I'm afraid going backwards in progressive terms.


I never had the commitment to watch that series. Maybe I need to suck it and see.
Apologies for reposting this trailer, but "The Guardians" must surely be the most easy to digest distopian fantasy about a fscist takeover in Britain.

It was on ITV - so it has Coronation Street earthiness. Best of all is the music by Norfolk dentist Wilfred Josephs - who also did the "I Claudius" music, and some of "The Prisoner".


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Effra Road tonight at 2am


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Dawn in South London


----------



## ash (Jul 13, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 177209
> 
> Dawn in South London


wow


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Some pics from last night at the Effra Social. I think it's my favourite place to DJ now.











In photos: Friday night party at the Effra Social, Brixton, 12th July 2019


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Some bloke got in such a huff last night when we refused to play 'Come On Eileen' that he stormed straight out of the building!

*bye!


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Some bloke got in such a huff last night when we refused to play 'Come On Eileen' that he stormed straight out of the building!
> 
> *bye!



Weren't Kevin Roland was it


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Weren't Kevin Roland was it


Ha! Thing is, I love pop music and I'll be the first to admit that some people may judge some of my selections as being deep in the 'cheese' territory. 

But I have my limits.  I quite like Dexys Midnight Runners, mind. But not that song.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah Dexys have put some good stuff out. Eileen has just been played that much on the radio/tv it's got boring.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah Dexys have put some good stuff out. Eileen has just been played that much on the radio/tv it's got boring.


It is funny how some songs come back into fashion with Da KiDz. Bands like Duran Duran, Erasure and A-Ha are suddenly A-OK.

Although I don't think Come on Eileen will be enjoying revival quite yet.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

Eileen's a wedding/60th Birthday get granny dancing tune.
I couldn't see my kids getting into that sort of stuff but my middle kid (21) is getting into Motorhead which baffles me as shes normally blasting the house with Drum n Bass.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Eileen's a wedding/60th Birthday get granny dancing tune.
> I couldn't see my kids getting into that sort of stuff but my middle kid (21) is getting into Motorhead which baffles me as shes normally blasting the house with Drum n Bass.


We get a lot of requests for 80s pop songs from people who weren't born when the song came out. But I like that as there's tons of great tunes from the era (and a shit load of dross too, natch). 

It makes a welcome change from constant requests for crappy RnB songs with that fucking terrible autotune vocal effect that seems to be on every other song.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with the song other than it has been massively overplayed. It's a great tune from a great album.

Dexys played a very different version during their last tour. It was brilliant.

I wouldn't play it out, but I always play a Dexy's tune during my set. There, There My Dear, or Geno, Breaking Down the Walls of Heartache, The Horse, Burn it down (Dance Stance).....


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 13, 2019)

Kevin Rowlands a big fan of Northern Soul and it shows in those rumbling bass lines he uses. 
Breaking Down The Walls is a great tune anyway and Dexys version on the b side of Geno is superb.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 13, 2019)

Kevin Rowlands used to frequent the Sunday afternoon funk session at the old subterranean Vox club.
Did he live in the manor ?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> BBC Two - The Unwanted: The Secret Windrush Files
> 
> I watched this doc on Windrush generation who May tried to deport under her Hostile environment policy.
> 
> ...




Thanks to CH1 and Gramsci  for highlighting this program. Just watched it and kept having to pause it so Mr SB and I could discuss it and our shock and disbelief. Hearing the stories of those affected was very moving and quite frankly frightening.  I was most surprised* by the fact that govt documents demonstrated that the initial Windrushers were not welcome, and ideas to send them elsewhere were considered. I'd always been lead to believe that they came at UK request to help rebuild Britain and fill job vacancies after the war.
Every one should watch this program
* ETA actually I should not have been surprised at all really. How depressing


----------



## theboris (Jul 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Ha! Thing is, I love pop music and I'll be the first to admit that some people may judge some of my selections as being deep in the 'cheese' territory.
> 
> But I have my limits.  I quite like Dexys Midnight Runners, mind. But not that song.


It suffered from being overplayed for years and be associated with embarrassing relatives dancing to it at weddings, but in recent times I can enjoy it again. Still it's not as good as Geno


----------



## theboris (Jul 13, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks to CH1 and Gramsci  for highlighting this program. Just watched it and kept having to pause it so Mr SB and I could discuss it and our shock and disbelief. Hearing the stories of those affected was very moving and quite frankly frightening.  I was most surprised* by the fact that govt documents demonstrated that the initial Windrushers were not welcome, and ideas to send them elsewhere were considered. I'd always been lead to believe that they came at UK request to help rebuild Britain and fill job vacancies after the war.
> Every one should watch this program
> * ETA actually I should not have been surprised at all really. How depressing


You've got to watch this too: BBC Two - Back in Time for Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Gramsci theboris sparkybird
I've just spend somewhat longer than 3 hours watching these programmes on my stuttering PlusNet non-fibre connection.
BBC Two - Who Should Get to Stay in the UK? - Episode guide

Bit of a sorry tale there - "Who Should Get to Stay in the UK?" parts 1-3

Actually you won't get the first episode it's just expired (I had noted it was last day in the Radio Times).

This series is a "fly on the wall" documentary about several people, and couples, where immigration procedures suddenly became a problem.

Episode one was the most extraordinary - One of the people was a gay Trinidadian who said he had been having a relationship with the Cheif Justice of Trinidad, who had in turn arranged for a hit man to kill him.

Of course this is normal in the UK (thinking of Norman Scott and Jeremy Thorpe).
Anyhow the applicant for asylum - although refuse asylum going through an application with an immigration layer turned in desperation to Peter Tatchell and eventually got a 5 year leave to remain on humanitarian grounds.

None of the rest of the programmes had anything as sensational as that. There was the married couple - he English and she Egyptian - who had lived together for 25 years as a married couple and had kids. They had worked in various Middle East countries and when they came home to Britain so to speak found that the Egyptian wife had the wring kind of VISA. She had applied to for a married person's visit visa so got sent packing back to Egypt (with her two daughters) leaving the husband at work in UK. She had to wait six montsh and apply for a settlement visa to join er husband in uk (which she got) not doubt having spent £1000+ to get it.

There was an English man of 50+ who had formed a friendship with a football-mad Ugandan woman of about 25. They got the most lenient treatment actually. He had to make special wedding arrangements in Hudddersfield, they married and eventually she got permanent leave to remain (not citizenship).

There were a couple of Windrush type cases. One Jamaican woman who did not have the documentation required - and consequently this also affect her two daughters. Her lawyer eventually proved using House of Commons library data that when the woman (as a 12 year old girl) had come into UK from Jamaica she qualified for indefinite leave to remain.

Cases like this still leave people having to pay £1000 for a certificate of leave to remain, £150 for an English language test, then a further £1000 for citizenship.

It was made pretty clear in this episode (no 2) that leave to remain and citizenship is a Home Office cash cow - they are brazenly using it to shake down applicants and make money out of them.

I could go on. Watch if you dare!

If anyone is interested in the curious case of Trinidad Chief Justice Ivor Archie and his estranged lover Dillian Johnson, the Guardian covers some of it here
Trinidad judge loses bid to halt legal inquiry into his private life


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks CH1 . Will definitely check those programs out! These cases sound all too familiar..I have a Turkish friend, married to a British guy and the last few years have been a nightmare for him and they've had to fight tooth and nail and spend ££££ to avoid him being deported. During that time he was unable to leave the UK to see his family or to travel for important events related to his work. Makes me feel sick to my stomach how this country can treat people like this.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks CH1 . Will definitely check those programs out! These cases sound all too familiar..I have a Turkish friend, married to a British guy and the last few years have been a nightmare for him and they've had to fight tooth and nail and spend ££££ to avoid him being deported. During that time he was unable to leave the UK to see his family or to travel for important events related to his work. Makes me feel sick to my stomach how this country can treat people like this.


Equality in Name Only it could be said.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2019)

So Craft Beer Co sells a pint of Speedway Stout for £22.50.

And some interesting info re: beer prices



> According to the Good Pub Guide 2018, London is the most expensive place in the UK to buy a pint (no surprises there).
> 
> An average pint in the city costs £4.44, whereas the average price in Britain is £3.69.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2019)

Massive bird barney going off in north brixton 
crows vs magpies, loads of squawking and flapping of wings
all the little birdies are keeping a low profile.....


----------



## alex_ (Jul 14, 2019)

editor said:


> So Craft Beer Co sells a pint of Speedway Stout for £22.50.
> 
> And some interesting info re: beer prices



Recycled from last year - Make it a half: £22.50 pint of Speedway Stout is Britain’s most expensive

This story is recycled every year

This is the 2017 version A London pub is selling a £13.40 pint

This is the 2016 version Is this the most expensive pint of beer in the UK?

It’s a trick to generate free pr for the good pub guide, don’t fall for it


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Some bloke got in such a huff last night when we refused to play 'Come On Eileen' that he stormed straight out of the building!
> 
> *bye!



This has been troubling me, even in this day and age such petulance seems over the top.
is there any chance said gentleman was leaving anyway due to the musical fromage overload
and his "request"was more intended as a cutting comment on the music in general before he fled the building ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> This has been troubling me, even in this day and age such petulance seems over the top.
> is there any chance said gentleman was leaving anyway due to the musical fromage overload
> and his "request"was more intended as a cutting comment on the music in general before he fled the building ?



Such petulance is quite common place when I DJ out. 

You think this chap was just making some kind of ironic protest? A statement of mockery?

If so, what did he achieve?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> This has been troubling me, even in this day and age such petulance seems over the top.
> is there any chance said gentleman was leaving anyway due to the musical fromage overload
> and his "request"was more intended as a cutting comment on the music in general before he fled the building ?


Nope. We hadn't got into anything even slightly cheesey at his point and he got into a huff because we wouldn't pay the song he demanded. 

 Besides, I'd argue that we don't play cheese anyway, but fucking brilliant pop songs - and ultimately the true judge of whether we're doing our job well or not is is the audience, and on that score, I rest my case, m'lud: 












In photos: Friday night party at the Effra Social, Brixton, 12th July 2019


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Such petulance is quite common place when I DJ out.
> 
> You think this chap was just making some kind of ironic protest? A statement of mockery?
> 
> If so, what did he achieve?


It's a pretty weird explanation he's dreamt up there. And, as you say, this kind of behaviour is quite common with some people getting stroppy/angry/petulant/aggressive when we won't play their song.

One seriously cocked up guy in one local venue first threatened to kill me before gesturing that he was going to pour his pint on the mixer when I told him I didn't have the (fucking shit) Bruno Mars song he wanted and I didn't think his second choice of Call Me A Yardie was going to go down with the jam-packed dance floor dancing to Motown and Soul. "Maybe later" I said before he went off on one.

But I'm usually polite with requests, even when someone has demanded an appalling Ed Sheeran ballad at midnight, and I'll suggest that they could perhaps think of some alternatives for us to play (and hope that the law of averages starts to play out). 

One thing: never, ever let them know that any device on your person has an internet connection or they'll ask you to download some song or - worst of all - hand you their phone and insist you plug it in to play their amazeballs song. 

Yeah, right.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2019)

editor said:


> So Craft Beer Co sells a pint of Speedway Stout for £22.50.
> 
> And some interesting info re: beer prices


As it happens I walked past the Craft Beer Leather Lane pub this afternoon - it was closed. But the Hatton Garden area is obviously very much a hipster and/or wealthy ultra gentrified hangout.

Craft beer generally charge in proportion to the alcoholic content.

Try this for the Duke of Edinburgh which charges 5.6 for Brixton Atlantic 5.4% abv.
Duke on Edinburgh - on this basic would charge 12.5 for Speedway Stout if it was local.
Speedway is imported from the USA (is there an EU import duty on this?)

If I was in need of a more genteel crowd than the rugby jocks at the Duke of Edninburgh, and I was in Leather Lane I might find 22.5 OK. And maybe the Craft company sells beer for the same prices at all their outlets?

Not justifying - merely trying to get inside the mind of the Craft Beer chain and its customers - assuming they think about these things.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> As it happens I walked past the Craft Beer Leather Lane pub this afternoon - it was closed. But the Hatton Garden area is obviously very much a hipster and/or wealthy ultra gentrified hangout.
> 
> Craft beer generally charge in proportion to the alcoholic content.
> 
> ...


But Brixton Brewery beer is particularly pricey and, of course, they're not really independent.  Pretty sure you could find cheaper craft beer as strong. Either way, £22.50 for pint of beer is deep in trendy twat's territory.


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> As it happens I walked past the Craft Beer Leather Lane pub this afternoon - it was closed. But the Hatton Garden area is obviously very much a hipster and/or wealthy ultra gentrified hangout.
> .



Hatton Garden is pretty mixed actually. The Leather Lane market is definite *not* gentrified - lots of stalls selling cheap clothing and household goods. And plenty of cheap food outlets. There are a few hipster coffee shops, and midweek there are lots of pop up food stalls to serve the office workers. Hatton Garden itself is still dominated by the jewellery trade of course.

The Craft pub was the first of their small chain I think. It replaced the Clock, which was tired and struggled to attract customers.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> But Brixton Brewery beer is particularly pricey and, of course, they're not really independent.  Pretty sure you could find cheaper craft beer as strong. Either way, £22.50 for pint of beer is deep in trendy twat's territory.



It’s a 12% imperial stout no one is drinking pints.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s a 12% imperial stout no one is drinking pints.
> 
> Alex


They would be in the Beehive


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Winot said:


> Hatton Garden is pretty mixed actually. The Leather Lane market is definite *not* gentrified - lots of stalls selling cheap clothing and household goods. And plenty of cheap food outlets. There are a few hipster coffee shops, and midweek there are lots of pop up food stalls to serve the office workers. Hatton Garden itself is still dominated by the jewellery trade of course.


I ought to have a look round when things are open then.
I was just passing through yesterday en route from Farringdon to Conway  Hall. Thameslink is so gentille compared to the tube travelling from LJ to Red Lion Square.


----------



## Smick (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> As it happens I walked past the Craft Beer Leather Lane pub this afternoon - it was closed. But the Hatton Garden area is obviously very much a hipster and/or wealthy ultra gentrified hangout.
> 
> Craft beer generally charge in proportion to the alcoholic content.
> 
> ...



I was in the Great North Wood in West Norwood on Thursday with my uncle. They had a happy hour until 7 where pints of Heineken were £4 each. I commented how great that was and he was complaining because in Scunthorpe, where he lives, a pint of Heineken is £2.75.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s a 12% imperial stout no one is drinking pints.
> 
> Alex


So you're OK with a half pint costing you £11.25? It's not like the surroundings of the 'pub' are particularly sumptuous either.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> So you're OK with a half pint costing you £11.25? It's not like the surroundings of the 'pub' are particularly sumptuous either.


Half a pint of wine costs £12 in the bar at the Royal Albert Hall. Though obviously this is just for showing of your pearls in the interval before the Rite of Spring.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smick said:


> I was in the Great North Wood in West Norwood on Thursday with my uncle. They had a happy hour until 7 where pints of Heineken were £4 each. I commented how great that was and he was complaining because in Scunthorpe, where he lives, a pint of Heineken is £2.75.


I'd  be there like a shot - if the rail fair wasn't so extortionate.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I'd  be there like a shot - if the rail fair wasn't so extortionate.


You can wolf down three shots of your favourite tipple (mine is Jager) and glug down a full pint of Amstel at the Albert and still get change from £9! Try getting those prices in the Villaaaage or Pop 'No rent' Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

Lambeth initiative 

Lambeth launches ELEVATE to support diverse talent in the creative industries


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe this might help someone now Stuart the Watchman has retired.
My Sekonda wristwatch stopped yesterday. Although I checked the Youtube videos on how to change the battery I lacked confidence.

Timpsons keep coming up on the net as people who do battery changes - though the one in Sainsbury Dog Kennel Hill is apparently nearest to Brixton. There is also a chap under platform 7 at Vauxhall station who specialises in minor watch repairs.

To cut a long story short I went to the watch/jewellery outlet in the Villaage - opposite Market Row. No-one on the counter but I was called across to the cigarette paper/vaping outlet opposite (I think they are all part of the same enterprise).

The vendor flipped off the back of my watch with a penknife - selected the right battery from tubes of lithium cells - then pushed the watch back back on. When several "pops" of the watch back failed to fully secure it, he whipped out a little vice, with replaceable plastic watch-sized jaws and gave it the full monty.

That was £5 which seemed reasonable - provided his vice has done the trick. I reckon if I tried it myself I'd have ended up having to buy a vice.


----------



## theboris (Jul 15, 2019)

Someone told me yesterday that Guinness is £8 a pint in Brewdog


----------



## theboris (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Maybe this might help someone now Stuart the Watchman has retired.
> My Sekonda wristwatch stopped yesterday. Although I checked the Youtube videos on how to change the battery I lacked confidence.
> 
> Timpsons keep coming up on the net as people who do battery changes - though the one in Sainsbury Dog Kennel Hill is apparently nearest to Brixton. There is also a chap under platform 7 at Vauxhall station who specialises in minor watch repairs.
> ...


If you can forgive the Timpson family for having one of their members - briefly - as Tory MP for Crewe, they do a lot of good work in training and then employing prisoners: 'The support never stops' – former prisoner working for Timpson


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

theboris said:


> Someone told me yesterday that Guinness is £8 a pint in Brewdog


What? Surely not. That is a monster rip off if true (not that I'm ever going to visit that awful bar).


----------



## alex_ (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> So you're OK with a half pint costing you £11.25? It's not like the surroundings of the 'pub' are particularly sumptuous either.



It costs 20 quid for a 750ml bottle online, so in a pub a 3x markup seems pretty fair.

That’s a smaller mark up than greene king ipa Albert vs Morrison’s ( pound a tin ).

I’m not falling for this PR game of trying to generate free coverage for the good pub guide, by suggesting that that this is some sort of standard beer.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> What? Surely not. That is a monster rip off if true (not that I'm ever going to visit that awful bar).



I can’t believe brew dog sell pints of Guinness !


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It costs 20 quid for a 750ml bottle online, so in a pub a 3x markup seems pretty fair.
> 
> That’s a smaller mark up than greene king ipa Albert vs Morrison’s ( pound a tin ).


How about you calculate how much they _on a single pint of this stuff _and then tell me if you still think it's 'pretty fair'?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> How about you calculate how much they _on a single pint of this stuff _and then tell me if you still think it's 'pretty fair'?



If you know how much it costs to import a barrel of beer from the us, let me know and I’ll have a go.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> If you know how much it costs to import a barrel of beer from the us, let me know and I’ll have a go.


Sorry, I thought you were the one that knew all the figures and were defending the bar's  'pretty fair' mark up - but now you're saying you don't know what it is?!

Oh dear.


----------



## Smick (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I can’t believe brew dog sell pints of Guinness !


It might be like Lidl. They sell some branded stuff alongside their own wares, but only to provide an unfavourable comparison. 

Lurpak, £3.99. Danpak £1.89. 

Heineken, £2.50/litre. Perlenbacher £1.50/litre.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 15, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Such petulance is quite common place when I DJ out.





editor said:


> It's a pretty weird explanation he's dreamt up there. And, as you say, this kind of behaviour is quite common with some people getting stroppy/angry/petulant/aggressive when we won't play their song.



I'm truly lost for words...I guess it must be down to the parents.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm truly lost for words...I guess it must be down to the parents.



There's a lot of entitled pricks out there....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 15, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a lot of entitled pricks out there....



How old are these people...I started going to youth club discos age 12 and  I never saw anyone throw a wobbler cos a request was denied.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a lot of entitled pricks out there....


And then there's the finger clickers demanding you play whatever shit song it is they want to hear. 

Mind you, me and my friend were DJing one night and some utter bellend wanted to impress the girl he was by offering to pay us £10 each to play a song. He made a big show of paying us - which was fine because I was about to play the song anyway.

Total win-win.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> How old are these people...I started going to youth club discos age 12 and  I never saw anyone throw a wobbler cos a request was denied.


Anywhere from 20 years old upwards, although it's usually the boozed/cooked up ones in their 30s and 40s with a bigger sense of entitlement.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> How old are these people...I started going to youth club discos age 12 and  I never saw anyone throw a wobbler cos a request was denied.



All ages really.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Anywhere from 20 years old upwards, although it's usually the boozed/cocked up ones in their 30s and 40s with a bigger sense of entitlement.



 Thatchers children ?
btw you keep typing 'cocked' is that your spell check or a intentional mistake


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Thatchers children ?
> btw you keep typing 'cocked' is that your spell check or a intentional mistake


Coked up and cocked and ready to deliver a load of entitled shit.

Actually, to be fair, the crowd at the Effra are usually great, probably because we don't go on till 4am.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It costs 20 quid for a 750ml bottle online, so in a pub a 3x markup seems pretty fair.
> 
> That’s a smaller mark up than greene king ipa Albert vs Morrison’s ( pound a tin ).
> 
> ...


Surely the Albert don't sell cans of Greene King IPA? As a refugee from Bury St Edmunds I'm shocked and appalled.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smick said:


> It might be like Lidl. They sell some branded stuff alongside their own wares, but only to provide an unfavourable comparison.
> 
> Lurpak, £3.99. Danpak £1.89.
> 
> Heineken, £2.50/litre. Perlenbacher £1.50/litre.


I dispute your Lidl prices there.
Heineken ought to be £2.50 per 750 mL
Perlenbacher could be £1.50/litre for Non-alcoholic - or alcoholic (bottle) Perlenbacher would be 99p per 500mL (£1.98 per L)

BTW if you've taken your blood pressure tablets look at Morrisons Lurpak - £6.99 per kg I think you'll find.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Surely the Albert don't sell cans of Greene King IPA? As a refugee from Bury St Edmunds I'm shocked and appalled.


I've never seen it, but should anyone look to justify the outlandish prices of the Craft Beer Co by comparing them with the prices charged at the Albert, they'd be in for one hell of a drubbing.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Surely the Albert don't sell cans of Greene King IPA? As a refugee from Bury St Edmunds I'm shocked and appalled.



By volume


----------



## alex_ (Jul 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Sorry, I thought you were the one that knew all the figures!



Perhaps you could point out where I’ve said this ?

Btw 3x markup on retail is pretty low for pubs and restaurants.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Jul 16, 2019)

This is sad/bad news, Lambeth law centre closes.

Details


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> This is sad/bad news, Lambeth law centre closes.
> 
> Details


I was just writing an article about this. It really sucks.

Lambeth Law Centre in Brixton closes after nearly 40 years


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 16, 2019)

Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap

A bit strange it's Brixton news on a Brum news site. I suppose the fact hes come all the way down to London for a Big Mac gives him the right to clamber up the counter instead of queuing.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap
> 
> A bit strange it's Brixton news on a Brum news site. I suppose the fact hes come all the way down to London for a Big Mac gives him the right to clamber up the counter instead of queuing.


Wouldn't surprise me if the Birmingham Mail and South London Press were connected.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2019)

A steam train just went through Brixton but I could hardly hear it because some annoying twat has been playing the same _all-autotune_d dire dancehall for the last hour through a painfully bass-free sound system.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I was just writing an article about this. It really sucks.
> 
> Lambeth Law Centre in Brixton closes after nearly 40 years



This and the Pound Cafe going I really resent. Things for ordinary not well off locals go whilst big bucks companies and there Starchitects move in to "regenerate" Brixton.


----------



## northeast (Jul 17, 2019)

Saw your article on Brixton pound cafe looking for premises, wonder of Lambeth would consider letting the cafe space at back of Nu town hall, think it's part of Ivor house building. Seems they have been unable to find tenants for any of the development so fair.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2019)

northeast said:


> Saw your article on Brixton pound cafe looking for premises, wonder of Lambeth would consider letting the cafe space at back of Nu town hall, think it's part of Ivor house building. Seems they have been unable to find tenants for any of the development so fair.



....strange to see one of those shonky "£10 any item" joints rock up on't main drag (formerly doddle) man on mic flogging _ prada _sunglasses and _designer_ watches, ain't seen that for a long time, Oxford st, 199X ?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> ....strange to see one of those shonky "£10 any item" joints rock up on't main drag (formerly doddle) man on mic flogging _ prada _sunglasses and _designer_ watches, ain't seen that for a long time, Oxford st, 199X ?


Yeah, I saw that yesterday. Old school!

When did the Brixton Doddle close? It always seemed pretty busy but the writing was on the wall from years ago 
London delivery startup Doddle is closing most of its stores after burning through tens of millions of pounds


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2019)

northeast said:


> Saw your article on Brixton pound cafe looking for premises, wonder of Lambeth would consider letting the cafe space at back of Nu town hall, think it's part of Ivor house building. Seems they have been unable to find tenants for any of the development so fair.


Pop Brixton should have been a perfect venue too, but then that's more about entrepreneurs, wine importers and expensive food and booze these days.

I'll forward them your suggestion although I expect that the rent will be sky high  (the rent was doubled on their last premises, hence their departure).


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> ....strange to see one of those shonky "£10 any item" joints rock up on't main drag (formerly doddle) man on mic flogging _ prada _sunglasses and _designer_ watches, ain't seen that for a long time, Oxford st, 199X ?


there was one last week in a newly closed shop on Oxford Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> ....strange to see one of those shonky "£10 any item" joints rock up on't main drag (formerly doddle) man on mic flogging _ prada _sunglasses and _designer_ watches, ain't seen that for a long time, Oxford st, 199X ?


kingsland high street last year


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> there was one last week in a newly closed shop on Oxford Street





Pickman's model said:


> kingsland high street last year



Thanks


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks


I used to go in the Oxford Street ones just for a political based laugh. They give it the old chat. Encourage the crowd to come in (half the crowd are shills), shut the doors, whip up a bit of heat with the shills and fleece the gullible. I used to stand there with my money out demanding my PlayStation in a very loud voice. Good scuffle fun generally commenced and the crowd would scatter.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

Party outside the walls of LCS this weekend. Herne Hill entrance under the big tree.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I used to go in the Oxford Street ones just for a political based laugh. They give it the old chat. Encourage the crowd to come in (half the crowd are shills), shut the doors, whip up a bit of heat with the shills and fleece the gullible. I used to stand there with my money out demanding my PlayStation in a very loud voice. Good scuffle fun generally commenced and the crowd would scatter.


There's a good thread here with video expose! 
80s Oxford Street Scam Shops


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Party outside the walls of LCS this weekend. Herne Hill entrance under the big tree.


Excellent news. I just hope that the hefty security don't try to get involved. It's a public park after all!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Excellent news. I just hope that the hefty security don't try to get involved. It's a public park after all!


They will be busy elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2019)

Thought this may be of some interest


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Thought this may be of some interest



Well they're trying. I'd have found it more riveting watching Johnny Kwango and Mick McManus doing their wrestling moves there.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 17, 2019)

Seems like a bizarre spot to put a new venue with rooftop terrace and bar and djs - it's a small office building surrounded by residential. I wonder how that got permission?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Seems like a bizarre spot to put a new venue with rooftop terrace and bar and djs - it's a small office building surrounded by residential. I wonder how that got permission?


Delegated powers?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Delegated powers?


Delegated powers aren't a carte blanche. They need to be exercised in line with established guidelines. I wonder what licensing / planning guidelines are used to justify the idea of a rooftop club and dj bar on top of a small, quiet office building in an otherwise residential location?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Delegated powers aren't a carte blanche. They need to be exercised in line with established guidelines. I wonder what licensing / planning guidelines are used to justify the idea of a rooftop club and dj bar on top of a small, quiet office building in an otherwise residential location?


I really don't know Rushy 
All I can see on the database is change of use to a childrens day nursery in 1992.
https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage

As far as I can see the alternatives are:
1. They don't have planning permission
2. Their advisers have told them that roof terraces and film showing come within the use class of a children's nursery
3. Lambeth Planning themselves might have told them this.

If you are really concerned why not check it out - I'm sure you have the contacts necessary.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I really don't know Rushy
> All I can see on the database is change of use to a childrens day nursery in 1992.
> https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
> 
> ...



You're right - they don't seem to have any permissions at all. Neither licence nor planning. Looks like they are winging it.
My interest is more general - what is Lambeth doing to contain the night time economy so that it does not spread even further into resi areas?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

As I recall, Lambeth was only too happy to turn a blind eye to some booze-shunting, license-free on-trend new businesses that originally opened up in the Village, but if you're an off licence selling cheap booze the 'wrong way' you can expect to feel the full wrath of the licensing gang.

Out of curiosity, does the Village need a special music license for the Avenue-roaming DJ suite?


----------



## theboris (Jul 19, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap Thug threatens 'I'm a Burger Bar Boy' in terrifying McDonald's scrap
> 
> A bit strange it's Brixton news on a Brum news site. I suppose the fact hes come all the way down to London for a Big Mac gives him the right to clamber up the counter instead of queuing.


The Burger Boys is an infamous Brum gang


----------



## TopCat (Jul 19, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Party outside the walls of LCS this weekend. Herne Hill entrance under the big tree.




Small but may grow with enough people.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 19, 2019)

This is an interesting service from Lambeth - affordable funerals - I could only find a link to this article though

https://www.renegadeproduction.co.u...rdable-multi-denominational-community-service


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 19, 2019)

theboris said:


> The Burger Boys is an infamous Brum gang



I know that. I was being a bit sarcastic about him actually wanting a Big Mac


----------



## TopCat (Jul 19, 2019)

TopCat said:


> View attachment 177894
> 
> Small but may grow with enough people.


Not the herne hill reference duh but the Hoot end.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 19, 2019)

Peak Gentrification ?

Ultra-glossy magazine, Conde Nast Traveller has published an extensive article of things to do in Brixton

www.cntraveller.com/gallery/things-to-do-in-brixton

From CNT's media pack:

_CORE BUYER
Female 55%
Male 45%
Average age 45 years
AB 79%
London/SE 45%
Average Household Income £158,495
£6,045 on average on luxury items (fashion, accessories, watches & jewellery), in the last 12 months_

Let's look forward to welcoming:_ "A core readership of 335,000 discerning, intelligent and high spending men and women"_


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 19, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Peak Gentrification ?
> 
> Ultra-glossy magazine, Conde Nast Traveller has published an extensive article of things to do in Brixton
> 
> ...



Fucking hell.

Will have to speak to the GF. We're both going to have to get better jobs if we're to impress Conde Nast Traveller magazine


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2019)

It’s a.decent enough article though.

The Albert featured in Conde Nast Traveller. What a time to be alive...


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> It’s a.decent enough article though.
> 
> The Albert featured in Conde Nast Traveller. What a time to be alive...


Complete nonsense too: 



> The Prince Albert on Coldharbour Lane does a cheap pint (by London standards) and is the sort of place punters bring a speaker on a Saturday night and pour Jamaican ska into the smoking area.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 19, 2019)

They are right about Salon being the best restaurant by miles...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 19, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Peak Gentrification ?
> 
> Ultra-glossy magazine, Conde Nast Traveller has published an extensive article of things to do in Brixton
> _"_



Out in Kennington Park one time, the dog got friendly with another and I engaged the owner in conversation, turned out they worked for the above publication writing  up similar articles. I said it must be nice to have a job travelling the globe, but no, she said, they do not travel at all but get busy on google instead, knock up the requisite number of words and jobs a good'un....


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 20, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Out in Kennington Park one time, the dog got friendly with another and I engaged the owner in conversation, turned out they worked for the above publication writing  up similar articles. I said it must be nice to have a job travelling the globe, but no, she said, they do not travel at all but get busy on google instead, knock up the requisite number of words and jobs a good'un....


Do they lift the photographs from google too?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 20, 2019)

I had a friend who was the ski writer for Conde Nast Travel and he spent all winter travelling to resorts


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Do they lift the photographs from google too?


Dunno didn't talk about that but photos in article are credited, borrowed from  instragrammers ?


shakespearegirl said:


> I had a friend who was the ski writer for Conde Nast Travel and he spent all winter travelling to resorts


Staff writer going to specific resorts somewhat different to someone writing featurettes about niche destinations possibly ? I took the dog walker in good faith, dunno why she'd tell porkies


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 20, 2019)

Probably a lot more potential ski related advertising in the magazine so worth more in-depth articles


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 20, 2019)

And probably more sponsored/free travel as well. He took his wife to the ice hotel on their honeymoon on a freebie, in her words no clothes removed and nothing consummated


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2019)

Starbucks is closing. Tfl has increased the rent and there's too much violence. It's a corporate decision - the Brixton branch is not a franchise. The company doesn't plan to have a branch in Brixton. That wouldn't stop a franchisee starting up. But from Aug 2nd Brixton will have no Starbucks. I'll miss it a great deal. The staff are a really nice bunch. The company is trying to find positions for them in other branches.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Starbucks is closing. Tfl has increased the rent and there's too much violence. It's a corporate decision - the Brixton branch is not a franchise. The company doesn't plan to have a branch in Brixton. That wouldn't stop a franchisee starting up. But from Aug 2nd Brixton will have no Starbucks. I'll miss it a great deal. The staff are a really nice bunch. The company is trying to find positions for them in other branches.


I'm sure the staff are lovely but I can't say I'll miss the place. It can be tough for workers in some of the shops around the tube station who have to constantly deal with addicts, thieves and people with mental health problems. It must make for a demoralising work experience.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Starbucks is closing. Tfl has increased the rent and there's too much violence. It's a corporate decision - the Brixton branch is not a franchise. The company doesn't plan to have a branch in Brixton. That wouldn't stop a franchisee starting up. But from Aug 2nd Brixton will have no Starbucks. I'll miss it a great deal. The staff are a really nice bunch. The company is trying to find positions for them in other branches.



Surprising decision from Starbucks. People I know who work in coffee bars say that getting shop right at entrance of a Tube or a Railway station is a money spinner for company. Always busy.

So for big company like Starbucks to pull out of a location like this is unusual.

On staff. People don't often realize that these low paid jobs dealing with public all day are stressful in certain areas.

I do think in general Brixton isn't the easiest place to work for shopworkers. A lot of people with "issues" to deal with. I see the poor staff in Iceland having to cope with a lot of attitude. Same in Boots.

There are easier places to work. Had someone I know transferred to the City. Asked them how it was. They said it was great. They didn't have to deal with difficult people anymore.

I use a Boots in the City. Staff seem so much more relaxed than Brixton.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm surprised they don't just hire a security guard. Hard to believe that the place isn't profitable enough to absorb the cost.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I'm surprised they don't just hire a security guard. Hard to believe that the place isn't profitable enough to absorb the cost.



Not part of how Starbucks operate. 

I dislike seeing security in food /coffee places. Its a put off. 

It says something when retailers have to have security in Brixton. I see it in Boots. The Boots store I use in the City doesn't have security. Boots in Brixton does.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 21, 2019)

I used that starbucks loo to do all sorts. Used to be a Q of miscreants.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 22, 2019)

That would explain why they stopped letting the public use it a couple of years ago. They got fed up with "cleaning shit off the walls".


----------



## Smick (Jul 22, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Starbucks is closing. Tfl has increased the rent and there's too much violence. It's a corporate decision - the Brixton branch is not a franchise. The company doesn't plan to have a branch in Brixton. That wouldn't stop a franchisee starting up. But from Aug 2nd Brixton will have no Starbucks. I'll miss it a great deal. The staff are a really nice bunch. The company is trying to find positions for them in other branches.


They are still hiring

Starbucks Careers

I put Starbucks Brixton into twitter and got offered the chance to apply.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2019)

Gentrification coming in thick and fast Property tycoon moves in on Electric Avenue, with plans for 6-storey office and retail development


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Jul 22, 2019)

can't let Wing Tai be lost to these tycoons


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 22, 2019)

Starbucks do shut down places all the time, just usually not in busy areas.

They have a giant new one in the Streatham Hill M&S too so I'm sure they'll be ok


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 23, 2019)

They are in the process of closing a big one in Embankment. A friend works there, they are offering staff relocations other London stores


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2019)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> can't let Wing Tai be lost to these tycoons



I didnt realize until your post that this could happen. 

Its a handy shop for Tofu and other ingredients.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

Think there might be a thunderstorm looming. I can see lots of flashes on the horizon....


----------



## theboris (Jul 24, 2019)

Dozens of plod at Brixton tube, both Met and BTP. LUL man told me it was 'some kind of sting operation'.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2019)

Starbucks closed early today because the staff were upset by 2 teenage girls giving them verbal abuse. The girls have done this on several occasions recently. The girls were asked to leave, but refused. Police attended and persuaded them to leave. But a few minutes later the girls were seen hanging around near the store. The staff became distressed so the manager shut the store. If only the girls had been arrested. It was clear they'd committed an offence (causing alarm and distress with intent).


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

Get your bike fixed for free! Get your bike fixed up for free! Dr Bike check-ups around Brixton and Lambeth, July – Aug 2019


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

One almighty kick off outside Poundland just now.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm getting the impression that things are getting a shitload worse for shop/cafe workers in central Brixton recently. I'm hearing more and more about the abuse and threats they have to put up with every day.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 24, 2019)

And not just in central brixton. The guys at Nisa on Brixton Hill are often having to deal with obnoxious 'customers'. I have the greatest respect for them.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2019)

Is it getting worse, perhaps because of police shortages? Or is it always this bad? I had a new low last week when I was ordered out of my seat in Windrush Square by a youth who wanted my spot.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Is it getting worse, perhaps because of police shortages? Or is it always this bad? I had a new low last week when I was ordered out of my seat in Windrush Square by a youth who wanted my spot.


I think it's worse. Today, people were shouting that Poundland "should be burnt down" just because that's where the arrested kid was taken into by the police. I don't think the shop had anything to do with the original incident but there were enough youth looking to get involved and shouting that the place should be looted.

Md you, looting Poundland would be a bit desperate.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 24, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Starbucks is closing. Tfl has increased the rent and there's too much violence. It's a corporate decision - the Brixton branch is not a franchise. The company doesn't plan to have a branch in Brixton. That wouldn't stop a franchisee starting up. But from Aug 2nd Brixton will have no Starbucks. I'll miss it a great deal. The staff are a really nice bunch. The company is trying to find positions for them in other branches.



There's coffee everywhere, no loss really. Plenty of cheaper options nearby.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Starbucks closed early today because the staff were upset by 2 teenage girls giving them verbal abuse. The girls have done this on several occasions recently. The girls were asked to leave, but refused. Police attended and persuaded them to leave. But a few minutes later the girls were seen hanging around near the store. The staff became distressed so the manager shut the store. If only the girls had been arrested. It was clear they'd committed an offence (causing alarm and distress with intent).


I don't think it is clear they committed an offence or intended to cause distress with intent from what you have said. And I don't think we should arrest mouthy teenagers unless they have actually committed crimes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 24, 2019)

editor said:


> I think it's worse. Today, people were shouting that Poundland "should be burnt down" just because that's where the arrested kid was taken into by the police. I don't think the shop had anything to do with the original incident but there were enough youth looking to get involved and shouting that the place should be looted.
> 
> Md you, looting Poundland would be a bit desperate.


I've seen some blatant thieving at Poundland just kids really on a dare. The security just don't really do anything.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I've seen some blatant thieving at Poundland just kids really on a dare. The security just don't really do anything.


I see it all over Brixton, but this incident was kicked off when a yoot stole something that was presumably quite valuable - possibly from the 'Mall' next door.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

editor said:


> I think it's worse. Today, people were shouting that Poundland "should be burnt down" just because that's where the arrested kid was taken into by the police. I don't think the shop had anything to do with the original incident but there were enough youth looking to get involved and shouting that the place should be looted.
> 
> Md you, looting Poundland would be a bit desperate.


Well why were they pissed off? Were they all his friends or passers by seeing police being heavy handed and Poundland giving them refuge? What's the context there?


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well why were they pissed off? Were they all his friends or passers by seeing police being heavy handed and Poundland giving them refuge? What's the context there?


This what I saw:

Originally, the guy from the adjacent shop was trying to get back something that the kid had (presumably) just stolen. Then the kid's friends then all surround the guy and start jostling so he's now got about 6 or 7 kids (some of whom were way taller than him) all tugging at the package he's trying to get back. He's shouting for help but none comes.

Some other people come along mainly to shout and video the incident while the bloke carries on trying to retrieve the goods against unlikely odds. Eventually, some other shopworkers come along to help the bloke but by this time there's a lot of people all milling about all shouting and pushing. The temperature rises accordingly. One guy tries to hold the kid (about 12 years old and fearless) while passers by all get agitated and what looks like a small kid being hassled.

Eventually the police show up (there's a big crowd by now) and bizarrely one tries to handcuff the kid. This - understandably sets the crowd off big time, and so the temperature gets even hotter. More cops arrive and they drag the kid into Poundland as loads of people try to charge the shop and steal stuff in the commotion. Even more police arrive and people start running down the street to join in.

More shouting, talk of burning the place and down and looting the shop ensues before they close the doors with the kid still inside with the police.

At this point I decide to retire. Poundland had no obvious involvement in this that I could see and things were already kicking off before the police arrived, but they certainly stirred the pot big time when they tried to handcuff the kid.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2019)

Fun times.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

Well ok, I understand why people were threatening to burn it down then. Shame they didn't take the unaccompanied child into Foxtons then.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well ok, I understand why people were threatening to burn it down then.


Why? It's not Poundland's fault that the police dragged the kid in there. Why should their staff be threatened?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Why? It's not Poundland's fault that the police dragged the kid in there. Why should their staff be threatened?


Because if it does burn down it wouldn't be a loss.
I would be angry too if I saw that and the police could well anticipate such a response so they bear some culpability if the staff felt threatened


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't think it is clear they committed an offence or intended to cause distress with intent from what you have said. And I don't think we should arrest mouthy teenagers unless they have actually committed crimes.



The offence is "abusive or insulting words...which..intentionally cause harassment, alarm or distress" Verbal abuse and harassment in public | The Crown Prosecution Service. The intent seemed very clear to me. The girls were being deliberately malicious. The staff were so distressed that they could not continue working.  All in all, a strong likelihood of a conviction in my opinion.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> The offence is "abusive or insulting words...which..intentionally cause harassment, alarm or distress" Verbal abuse and harassment in public | The Crown Prosecution Service. The intent seemed very clear to me. The girls were being deliberately malicious. The staff were so distressed that they could not continue working.  All in all, a strong likelihood of a conviction in my opinion.


Ugh. I can't even be bothered to explain to you why criminalising teenage girls and negatively effecting their whole lives would be a disproportionate response to what you've described.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2019)

If it's their first offence they'll get a caution or a conditional discharge. They won't get a criminal record unless they keep offending. If they do that they will have criminalised themselves. Seems proportionate to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't think it is clear they committed an offence or intended to cause distress with intent from what you have said. And I don't think we should arrest mouthy teenagers unless they have actually committed crimes.



So what are you saying? That working class people should just put up with abuse when they are just trying to work and earn a living? That's all part of the job description?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2019)

I work dealing with the public. I have every sympathy with shopworkers and those other working class people who serve the public. Every now and then you have to deal with people venting their frustrations on you.  As you do working class job some think you are easy target as they can get away with it. Whether that's teenage girls or someone older doing it.

Its imo abuse.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2019)

These girls were doing it just for fun. They had no reason to be displeased with the service they were getting. They didn't spend any money and just wanted things for free.  They were in there causing a scene for a full half hour before the police arrived. Customers couldn't be served, a queue built up, the manager was handing out vouchers to people in the queue to make up for the cessation of service. The girls didn't care about any of that. They weren't angry. They were just enjoying the spectacle. I suppose they were bored. They just wanted to provoke, to get things to escalate. Apparently they've been in Starbucks every day, not spending any money, just demanding free stuff and being rude. They'll probably be back tomorrow.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 24, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So what are you saying? That working class people should just put up with abuse when they are just trying to work and earn a living? That's all part of the job description?


Clearly that wasn't what I said at all.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Clearly that wasn't what I said at all.



So do explain what I got wrong. What "clearly" didn't you say?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ugh. I can't even be bothered to explain to you why criminalising teenage girls and negatively effecting their whole lives would be a disproportionate response to what you've described.



He said arrest, he didn’t say charge.

It sounds like you think they should be allowed to behave like little shits all summer.

Alex


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 25, 2019)

It's possible to have sympathy for people dealing with the public like shop workers, AND also care about the underlying reasons some people display behavour that's difficult to deal with. It's not either/or. It's shit dealing with abuse on minimum wage, it's also shit being so skint you have to steal, or having MH problems, or not having any decent youth facilities.


----------



## Smick (Jul 25, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's possible to have sympathy for people dealing with the public like shop workers, AND also care about the underlying reasons some people display behavour that's difficult to deal with. It's not either/or. It's shit dealing with abuse on minimum wage, it's also shit being so skint you have to steal, or having MH problems, or not having any decent youth facilities.



Maybe, but there isn't an equivalence there. Someone setting out to cause distress doesn't deserve the same sympathy as someone setting out to sell coffee to pay their bills.

It will be my 43rd birthday on Saturday, and I realise that I am turning into a grumpy old man. But I would happily see casual assault occasioned on these girls. A good kick up the arse and throw them out the door. No police, no records. Kick up the arse until they get the message and stop coming back.

It is no wonder they are closing down Brixton Starbucks.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2019)

I quite often see the staff being given hassle, or at least not being treated with basic human respect in fast food places. Customers demanding that they be given a bit extra compared to what the deal is supposed to be, or just generally treating those serving them like crap. It's usually teenagers or slightly older, talking like that to people twice their age who I doubt are making a killing in that job. They just have to stand there and take it. Makes me want to tell those kids to get some manners and give them a clip round the ear but I'd rather not get beaten up.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Actually if you compare this to a pub - pubs have the right to eject and bar problem customers and nobody bats an eyelid.

Clearly if you are running a coffee bar or a small shop you are in a potentially vulnerable situation as there are no ground rules it seems.

Personally I blame Brexit for a lot of what's happening now. We are used to constant challenging behaviour from politicians and journalists. Its hardly surprising that when delinquently inclined girls decided to show-boat at the expense of the Starbucks staff that nobody knows what to do.

It all chimes with the story editor told up thread.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I quite often see the staff being given hassle, or at least not being treated with basic human respect in fast food places. Customers demanding that they be given a bit extra compared to what the deal is supposed to be, or just generally treating those serving them like crap. It's usually teenagers or slightly older, talking like that to people twice their age who I doubt are making a killing in that job. They just have to stand there and take it. Makes me want to tell those kids to get some manners and give them a clip round the ear but I'd rather not get beaten up.



This is often no more apparent than in chicken shops. I feel really sorry for the staff that work there sometimes, whenever a miscreant wanker is loudly and rudely demanding the moon on a stick to go with their £1.99 meal, under some misguided entitlement which makes them believe they actually deserve all they demand or can get out of this frightened and intimidated worker on minimum wage.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 25, 2019)

On my occasional (and slightly shameful) forays into KFC in Brixton this is very evident. Mainly late teenage/early 29s behaving really aggressively towards staff, demanding free stuff or ranting about respect.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

This is the kind of stuff we put up with daily as teachers (in some schools - certainly my last school - and obviously not all the kids by any means).  By and large when you see their home lives you realise they are largely fucked.  It is really frustrating.  One of my colleagues was quite violently attacked last year at school and it ended up in court.  The child was found guilty and then all the details about former problems/home life came out and it was horrifying.  That child will almost certainly end up spending most of his adult life in prison.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> On my occasional (and slightly shameful) forays into KFC in Brixton this is very evident. Mainly late teenage/early 29s behaving really aggressively towards staff, demanding free stuff or ranting about respect.



I rarely go into KFC, due to the time it seems to take them to produce the "fast food" meal, but i have found most of the abuse is saved for the Morleys types shops. I'd like to see them behave like that in a proper Turkish kebab shop, the type where they keep a spare kebab knife to hand under the counter, lest anyone get a little too big for their boots.


----------



## Smick (Jul 25, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I rarely go into KFC, due to the time it seems to take them to produce the "fast food" meal, but i have found most of the abuse is saved for the Morleys types shops. I'd like to see them behave like that in a proper Turkish kebab shop, the type where they keep a spare kebab knife to hand under the counter, lest anyone get a little too big for their boots.


I would agree with that. KFC have security at the weekends, and part of the place shuttered off. The Morleys or the Texas Fried Chicken places get people in who behave so aggressively towards the staff, accuse them of serving people out of turn, ask for more chips, try to confuse them about the change they have been given etc. And then there is often just stupid abuse with a crowd of them egging each other on. 

It must be horrible to have to work at that time, smell of hot fat your whole life, burn yourself on the various cookers before you start to take the abuse into consideraiton.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 25, 2019)

Be wary of these two aggressive suspected sneak thieves involved in a row with customers in San Marino cafe 11:20 this morning


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Be wary of these two aggressive suspected sneak thieves involved in a row with customers in San Marino cafe 11:20 this morning
> View attachment 178586


What's the background to this story?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Just to point out the obvious: not all teenagers who steal stuff do it because they're living in poverty or starving. Some do it for sheer greed, for kicks, because they're bored or been bullied into doing it or as some sort of gang initiation or simply because for various reasons (see: capitalism/advertising/peer pressure) they feel their life isn't complete until they have the latest Nike £90 trainers/games console/phone/whatever.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Just to point out the obvious: not all teenagers who steal stuff do it because they're living in poverty or starving. Some do it for sheer greed, for kicks, because they're bored or been bullied into doing it or as some sort of gang initiation or simply because for various reasons (see: capitalism/advertising/peer pressure) they feel their life isn't complete until they have the latest Nike £90 trainers/games console/phone/whatever.



.....that Last bit goes for a significant number of adults too re general ATTiTUDE rather than just tea leafing.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> What's the background to this story?


They were acting suspiciously around bags etc., getting into personal space and then being aggressive. 
Looked like it was a prelude to a bag snatch or pick pocketing, it appeared the taller one was trying to create a diversion.
Staff were concerned and a customer confronted them. It looked like it was going to kick off. 
Police arrived and spent 10 minutes talking to the taller one, but he was allowed to go on his way, towards POP


----------



## ricbake (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> life isn't complete until they have the latest Nike £90 trainers


Surely you wouldn't want to deprive them of the £661.28p versions - they are "Essential"


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So do explain what I got wrong. What "clearly" didn't you say?


As a general rule I don't try to disabuse people of their interpretations of what I say because I'm not into having bun fights and because if they were sincerely interested in what I'm saying then they'd read it. I say 'clearly' not to patronise but because you're posing a conclusion to an argument I didn't make. 
I didn't make any class commentary here at all so it was clearly not what I was saying. 

It seemed proportionate to kick them out and even to close the shop (I never said they shouldn't have followed their safety protocol), I didn't even say that they should expect or endure abuse, I said it would be disproportionate, and it would disproportionately impact on their future life chances to have them charged with an offence. 
Can there be no response other than 'string 'em up'?


----------



## theboris (Jul 25, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Is it getting worse, perhaps because of police shortages? Or is it always this bad? I had a new low last week when I was ordered out of my seat in Windrush Square by a youth who wanted my spot.


It's not just the police cuts. It's all the other austerity-driven cuts to social care, mental health services, Sure Start etc. This means the plod are having to be social workers / mental health workers / youth workers / para medics etc. And it's not really what they are trained for


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

theboris said:


> It's not just the police cuts. It's all the other austerity-driven cuts to social care, mental health services, Sure Start etc. This means the plod are having to be social workers / mental health workers / youth workers / para medics etc. And it's not really what they are trained for


And that leaves a lot of shop workers bearing the brunt. It's a disgrace.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

theboris said:


> It's not just the police cuts. It's all the other austerity-driven cuts to social care, mental health services, Sure Start etc. This means the plod are having to be social workers / mental health workers / youth workers / para medics etc. And it's not really what they are trained for



again - see teaching.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Put this on your 'ironic' A-board BrewDog:



> "You're just a bunch of fake punk money-grabbing capitalist fucking cunts: Urban75 editor 2019"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

Can hear thunder in the distants...


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Can hear thunder in the distants...


*Prays that my leaky roof manages to hold back the rain and not fuck up my just-decorated flat. Like it did a few days ago, FFS.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> *Prays that my leaky roof manages to hold back the rain and not fuck up my just-decorated flat. Like it did a few days ago, FFS.



Ouch....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

What's wrong with roof?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's wrong with roof?


Some fuckers nicked the lead a few years ago and ever since then it start to leak when we have a really heavy rainfall. The roofing people are back tomorrow morning but there's already water stains appearing on the ceiling.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Some fuckers nicked the lead a few years ago and ever since then it start to leak when we have a really heavy rainfall. The roofing people are back tomorrow morning but there's already water stains appearing on the ceiling.



At least you have got someone on it. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

That storm has fucked my internet...


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

The rain water almost evaporated as it landed! Now it's really humid. Eek!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> As a general rule I don't try to disabuse people of their interpretations of what I say because I'm not into having bun fights and because if they were sincerely interested in what I'm saying then they'd read it. I say 'clearly' not to patronise but because you're posing a conclusion to an argument I didn't make.
> I didn't make any class commentary here at all so it was clearly not what I was saying.
> 
> It seemed proportionate to kick them out and even to close the shop (I never said they shouldn't have followed their safety protocol), I didn't even say that they should expect or endure abuse, I said it would be disproportionate, and it would disproportionately impact on their future life chances to have them charged with an offence.
> Can there be no response other than 'string 'em up'?



You entered the bun fight. David Clapson posted up and you decided to wade in. So don't understand what you mean about not entering bunfights. You entered it.

What David Clapson said in post  468 was that the police were called:



> Starbucks closed early today because the staff were upset by 2 teenage girls giving them verbal abuse. The girls have done this on several occasions recently. The girls were asked to leave, but refused. Police attended and persuaded them to leave. But a few minutes later the girls were seen hanging around near the store. The staff became distressed so the manager shut the store. If only the girls had been arrested. It was clear they'd committed an offence (causing alarm and distress with intent).



So police intervened. Persuaded them to leave and once police had gone they came back to further upset staff to the point where the manager had to close the store. They ignored the police and came back. Seems to me the police didn't want to criminalise them. Yet they saw that as police being soft and came back once police had gone. Seems to me the police had given them a lot of leeway and they ignored it.

Don't try to smear me with the "string them up" argument. Like I who think working class people on low wages should have legal protection from harassment are Tories.

Your subtext is that you are using a class analysis.

But its the wrong one.

I'm fully aware of the devastation of cuts and so called "austerity" on youth. I was at meeting yesterday evening arguing with Cllr about ensuring the future of the local adventure playground.

Doesn't mean that sticking up for the workers makes me a "string them up" Tory.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 25, 2019)

You're wilfully misinterpreting me so I'm not even going to bother responding to the jibes. Not sure what you're problem is but you can go and 'air quote' someone else for entertainment.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> things were already kicking off before the police arrived, but they certainly stirred the pot big time when they tried to handcuff the kid.



Yes, how Terrible of the police to defend the local community from criminals

Alex


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Yes, how Terrible of the police to defend the local community from criminals
> 
> Alex


They were handcuffing what looked like a 11 or 12 year old boy.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

What a day!







A rain storm on Brixton’s hottest ever day in July while fights break out at Brockwell Lido, Thurs 25th July 2019


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Very curious sky over Brixton right now


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> You're wilfully misinterpreting me so I'm not even going to bother responding to the jibes. Not sure what you're problem is but you can go and 'air quote' someone else for entertainment.



This is just abuse.

Its you that has been posting up jibes. "String them up"- that's a jibe.

Its not entertainment for me.

I do a working class job and campaign to save things like my local adventure playground for example.

Its not me that has the problem.

You wade in and then have a go.

Then accuse me of just posting up for "entertainment".

No its not me that has the problem. Its you.

You don't even quote me. You just put up little post I might miss.

Posting up here means people might react to your posts. That is how discussion board work. 

I have long genuine interest in the Brixton area and I really object to my posts here being referred to as for "entertainment" or as "air quotes". You took part in this debate. 

Your quite entitled to disagree.

But to insinuate I'm just her to post up for "entertainment" is abuse. And not in keeping with my record here as long standing poster with genuine interest in the area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> What a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing how many folk have an umbrella on the hottest day of the year...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> What a day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Spanish partner was saying in Spain if its this hot people don't do much in middle of day. Early morning and late evening people get things done and go out.

With Climate change this country might need to change its lifestyle.

Its hardly surprising tempers flare. Here people aren't used to dealing with this level of heat on a daily basis. 

I was cycling around City and West End today. Its to much to expect people to work in this in middle of day.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Very curious sky over Brixton right now
> 
> View attachment 178656


Was great!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is just abuse....
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Posting up here means people might react to your posts. That is how discussion boards work.



Often the ‘reaction’ is to ban people one doesn’t agree with on this particular board. And abuse them. 

That’s *not* how discussion boards are meant to work.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> Was great!
> 
> View attachment 178666


Here's the other pic I took:



And the urban science forum told me they were this:  
Mammatus cloud - Wikipedia


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Often the ‘reaction’ is to ban people one doesn’t agree with on this particular board. And abuse them.
> 
> That’s *not* how discussion boards are meant to work.



I'm not a mod so can't ban people. So don't understand why your jumping in here over this disagreement with another poster. 

Don't understand what you mean by "this particular board".

If you read my post I categorically say ShiftBagLady is entitled to disagree with me. 

I haven't asked for that poster to be banned. Nor have I implied that. 

So I don't understand what your are going on about in relation to me. 

If you have an issue with banning and the mods here you can take it to the feedback forum, Which was set up to deal with complaints about banning and moderating on this forum.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is just abuse.
> 
> Its you that has been posting up jibes. "String them up"- that's a jibe.
> 
> ...


Report me then. 
I haven't abused you at all. You are taking things personally when they weren't intended as jibes.
You do a lot for the community, I know that I respect that. 
That's really all I'm going to respond to.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Report me then.
> I haven't abused you at all. You are taking things personally when they weren't intended as jibes.
> You do a lot for the community, I know that I respect that.
> That's really all I'm going to respond to.


For the record: no one has reported any post from this thread, neither has anyone been banned.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Report me then.
> I haven't abused you at all. You are taking things personally when they weren't intended as jibes.
> You do a lot for the community, I know that I respect that.
> That's really all I'm going to respond to.



I've already told you your entitled to your opinion. I've posted I think its abuse.

That doesn't mean Im interested in bannings or reporting of your posts.

Its the rough and tumble of the boards as far as I'm concerned.

Discobastard jumped in trying to link this with the moderating of this board and I said Discobastard can take that to the feedback forum.

I objected to Discobastard linking my disagrement with you with issue of bannings of people. 

My argument with you had nothing to do with banning and the moderation of this forum and it was wrong of Discobastard to link them.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've already told you your entitled to your opinion. I've posted I think its abuse.
> 
> That doesn't mean Im interested in bannings or reporting of your posts.
> 
> ...


My post was a standalone comment, not at all linked to your other conversation. 
Honestly, if you think I've abused you then go on ahead and report me. Abusive behaviour is not on so be my guest. 
I really haven't abused you though.
You've taken things personally, misinterpreted what I've said and got annoyed when I wouldn't debate your misinterpretation. I've been really clear about what I thought and if I didn't quote you it wasn't because I was being underhanded (an insinuation I found quite funny, actually) it was an oversight or because your post was directly above mine.
Anyway, whatever, I already said I don't care to debate if people have misinterpreted me and yet here we are.. if only I hadn't waded in with an opinion 

I know you're an active member of the community (and I trust and rely on your insight when it comes to community matters, truth be told) so I'm sorry if you felt slighted but I was never talking about you. If I've crossed the line, report me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

Just to make it clear to all here in all my years on this site I've only reported posts twice to the best of my recollection.

The only poster I've asked to be banned is SpamMisery.

If any poster has problems with the moderation of Brixton board they can take it to Feedback Forum for. discussion.

To also clarify I've never been a Mod here.

To also clarify for all here Im not one to report posts just because I have an argument with someone here.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone know where in Brixton Nico and John Cooper Clark shared a flat?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know where in Brixton Nico and John Cooper Clark shared a flat?



I heard Saltoun Road from someone years back who lived here around the same time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I heard Saltoun Road from someone years back who lived here around the same time.



I always thought it was one of those first few houses on Effra Road.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always thought it was one of those first few houses on Effra Road.


Could well be. It was certainly round that way from what I was told.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Could well be. It was certainly round that way from what I was told.



Sure I read it in this excellent book....


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always thought it was one of those first few houses on Effra Road.


So maybe on the corner of Saltoun and Effra Roads? Now Vida Walsh.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Rushy said:


> So maybe on the corner of Saltoun and Effra Roads? Now Vida Walsh.


I think Vida Walsh was a bomb site until about 1984.
I can remember when they were planning to build the Vida Walsh Centre (or Brixton Sheltered Street Scheme as it then was) and flats above. The project office was ground floor of 25 Saltoun Road.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2019)

Here she is outside the Effra


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone else tried the Holy Grail ale at the Albert?

Kinda gimmicky but it tasted alright and didn't come burdened with a hipster craft ale price tag.


----------



## MissL (Jul 26, 2019)

Brixton seems a strange choice for someone so vocally anti black.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeed. Not blue plaque material.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 26, 2019)

As far as I know Effra parade near the Brixton end.Also the lenght of time and details may be bullshit John was with someone else around that time and they were both in rehab.Make of that what you will.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2019)

Some context....

Nico - Violent Racist.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 26, 2019)

Haven't seen any discussion on the boards about plans for a development at 141-149 Railton Rd, a site currently occupied by a derelict clinic. Gold Compass Developments invited locals to view their proposals on July 15th at Effra Space. The original plans appeared to be to build 5 three storey houses. However, this seems to have changed to a proposal for one large building referred to as a HMO. Young professionals (of course) would share kitchens, work spaces, gym, etc. whilst having their own apartment space. Not sure why GCD think this a better scheme other than potentially bringing in more money. Building looks cheap and nasty.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

dbs1fan said:


> Haven't seen any discussion on the boards about plans for a development at 141-149 Railton Rd, a site currently occupied by a derelict clinic. Gold Compass Developments invited locals to view their proposals on July 15th at Effra Space. The original plans appeared to be to build 5 three storey houses. However, this seems to have changed to a proposal for one large building referred to as a HMO. Young professionals (of course) would share kitchens, work spaces, gym, etc. whilst having their own apartment space. Not sure why GCD think this a better scheme other than potentially bringing in more money. Building looks cheap and nasty.


I'm trying to find the time to write a piece for Buzz about this abomination. Fancy writing something?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

It's very wet out there


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

And a happy birthday to Aitch, wherever she is now. Much missed. x


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

We had a pretty good night at the Effra Social tonight. It's nice to be able to play somewhere that's free to get in for our friends.....


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> abomination


Happy to write something for Brixton Buzz. Can you let me know guidelines for doing so and how to submit?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 27, 2019)

Police with sniffer dogs in Rathgar Rd off Loughborough Rd.   Another stabbing.  No details.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

dbs1fan said:


> Happy to write something for Brixton Buzz. Can you let me know guidelines for doing so and how to submit?


Keep it reasonably short and snappy (under 1,000 words) and mail it to brixtonbuzz at gmail.com!


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2019)

Wandered into Poundland yesterday, the larger one near to Barnardo's. Thought it was unusually chaotic then someone mentioned that it was closing down. It had become 50penceland. Whilst I was queuing a teenager ran in looking absolutely terrified. Outside the security guard was fending off another 2 teenagers who were aggressively kicking at him. The guy inside waited a bit until things had quietened down then went to go outside. Almost everyone near to him shouted 'DON'T LEAVE'. He didn't heed the advice and hope he's ok.
Called in at Wing Tai and asked the man at the till about the proposed development. He said they'd be gone in 6 months, January. At the greengrocers\ general store next door, the guy serving said that he wasn't sure that it would happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Wandered into Poundland yesterday, the larger one near to Barnardo's. Thought it was unusually chaotic then someone mentioned that it was closing down. It had become 50penceland. Whilst I was queuing a teenager ran in looking absolutely terrified. Outside the security guard was fending off another 2 teenagers who were aggressively kicking at him. The guy inside waited a bit until things had quietened down then went to go outside. Almost everyone near to him shouted 'DON'T LEAVE'. He didn't heed the advice and hope he's ok.
> Called in at Wing Tai and asked the man at the till about the proposed development. He said they'd be gone in 6 months, January. At the greengrocers\ general store next door, the guy serving said that he wasn't sure that it would happen. Fingers crossed.


Isn't this the site of the mooted Ho;frate Hotel? Don't suppose they want a Poundland underneath.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Anyone know whats going on with this Reparations March? Afrikan Emancipation Day Reparations March - 1st Mosiah (August) annually. Education is Preparation for Reparations. - Home
There;s masses of bus diversion signs posted up in Clapham for buses such as route 2. Not sure why they are being sent a mile off route.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Isn't this the site of the mooted Ho;frate Hotel? Don't suppose they want a Poundland underneath.



It is. Maybe they're expanding  the Brixton Palza!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Wandered into Poundland yesterday, the larger one near to Barnardo's. Thought it was unusually chaotic then someone mentioned that it was closing down. It had become 50penceland. Whilst I was queuing a teenager ran in looking absolutely terrified. Outside the security guard was fending off another 2 teenagers who were aggressively kicking at him. The guy inside waited a bit until things had quietened down then went to go outside. Almost everyone near to him shouted 'DON'T LEAVE'. He didn't heed the advice and hope he's ok.


I feel sorry for the Poundland staff.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 28, 2019)

(Souce: Twitter)​
WBC Heavyweight Boxing champion, *Deontay Wilder*, pictured on his 26 July 2019 visit to the Afewee Brixton Boxing Club.

See: Deontay Wilder a knockout with Brixton fans at Afewee


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 28, 2019)

... meanwhile _former_ *Brixton* schoolboy, Steve Bunce, opines on _current_ *Brixton* heavyweight boxer, Dillian Whyte.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> (Souce: Twitter)​
> WBC Heavyweight Boxing champion, *Deontay Wilder*, pictured on his 26 July 2019 visit to the Afewee Brixton Boxing Club.
> 
> See: Deontay Wilder a knockout with Brixton fans at Afewee



Good on him! I've always been keen on Fury and AJ, but I've now got someone who has done something positive for my community. 

Echoes of Muhammad Ali visiting Tulse Hill. 


Unseen photos of Muhammad Ali revealed


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

Goodbye Poundland - get there quick to grab some bargains!

















Half price bargains and empty shelves as Brixton Poundland closes, July 2019


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Goodbye Poundland - get there quick to grab some bargains!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one that used to be a Virgin store?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is that the one that used to be a Virgin store?


No its the one that used to be a 99p shop near the now closed JobCentre Plus.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

Lambeth library events for August 2019
Lambeth library events for August 2019 – space activities, heritage, talks, workshops and more


----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> No its the one that used to be a 99p shop near the now closed JobCentre Plus.


Used to be a jewellers until 81.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Used to be a jewellers until 81.


And it was the MK One clothes store before becoming the 99p store. MK One was owned by that cash-scooping, asset stripping shitehawke Philip Green.
MK One - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

Now they're REALLY taking the piss with this "Community-owned business" spin. Wankers.



Even their own shitty website can only manage to claim that they're 'part owned' by this 'community.'
Brewdog


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

I wonder if they have permission for their bullshit board?

https://assets.publishing.service.g...uploads/attachment_data/file/11499/326679.pdf


----------



## TopCat (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm taking that board. Obstruction of the highway. Terrible for the visually impaired.


----------



## Politico79 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yep that’s infuriating!


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I'm taking that board. Obstruction of the highway. Terrible for the visually impaired.


Please post up a video of it on fire.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

Pack in those young professionals!







House of Multiple Occupation proposed for former doctor’s surgery in Railton Road, Brixton


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Pack in those young professionals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought any development this big had to include affordable housing. Is that not the case?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought any development this big had to include affordable housing. Is that not the case?


There's no mention of any in their proposals. Maybe there's different rules for HMOs?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought any development this big had to include affordable housing. Is that not the case?



It looks to be more like a glorified hall of residence rather than blocks of flats - I guess it's counted as one unit rather than 41 separate ones which would (in theory at least) require them to build affordable housing.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

"_making impact investments whilst delivering superior returns"
_
Ugh.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 30, 2019)

Was there any indication what size the private living accommodation was?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It looks to be more like a glorified hall of residence rather than blocks of flats - I guess it's counted as one unit rather than 41 separate ones which would (in theory at least) require them to build affordable housing.


As Radiohead might put it, those young professionals will be Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box. Each room has a microscopic bathroom and that's it.



It seems to be a similar kind of '_ram 'em i_n' policy as practised by those delightful capitalists who run Pop Brixton, The Collective.

http://www.141-149railtonroad.info/141-149 Railton Road Exhibition Panels.pdf


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's the bit of Lambeth policy which relates to this type of development
 

The policy on affordable housing (H2) mentions requirements for developments of below and over 10 units but I can't see anything anywhere that defines how this is applied to HMOs.

Here's what the current London plan says:

Policy 3.13 Affordable housing thresholds

If you look at the (draft) New London Plan specific mention is made of this kind of development, and an affordable housing provision is set out, but this is applying to development of more than 50 "units" and the one in Railton Rd has 41.

Policy H18 Large-scale purpose-built shared living


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

Going back to the "community owned business" Brewdog. According to Wikipedia, the company is 46% owned by the two founders and 22% owned by the Private equity firm, TSG Consumer Partners. So someone appears to be telling big fat lies.

BrewDog - Wikipedia


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 30, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought any development this big had to include affordable housing. Is that not the case?



HMO - i wonder if it counts as a single property?  Picture of the previous/existing permission on their website - https://www.gcdgroup.co.uk/blank  Five large houses.

(sorry - someone had already made that comment).


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> HMO - i wonder if it counts as a single property?  Picture of the previous/existing permission on their website - https://www.gcdgroup.co.uk/blank  Five large houses.


They probably realised they could make a shitload more money by turning it into 41 rabbit hutches for the well off young professionals who need their own in-house gym.


----------



## mippy (Jul 31, 2019)

Not sure if this quoted right...in reference to shop staff having it tough...but there's a quite aggressive Big Issue seller outside the Sainsbury's Local opposite Brixton Palza. Asked me if I had £5 or £10 for him, and when I said I didn't accused me of lying. I saw him from the bus more or less following people from the entrance. But if he's a BI seller, what can the staff do?


----------



## mippy (Jul 31, 2019)

Aaah, The Collective have big ads at my local tube station. The answer to housing being unaffordable for even young professionals is not 'advertise tiny bedsits with John Lewis furniture as though being an adult living out of one room is desireable'.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 31, 2019)

mippy said:


> Not sure if this quoted right...in reference to shop staff having it tough...but there's a quite aggressive Big Issue seller outside the Sainsbury's Local opposite Brixton Palza. Asked me if I had £5 or £10 for him, and when I said I didn't accused me of lying. I saw him from the bus more or less following people from the entrance. But if he's a BI seller, what can the staff do?



There was a skinhead guy on Streatham High Street aggressively demanding £2 from passers by on Saturday.  He didnt get very far with me but i thought he had a right cheek. Whatever happened to asking for 10, or maximum 50p?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Crowdfunder for Nobby 
Crowdfunder launched to mobilise legendary Brixton character, Nobby


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Please post up a video of it on fire.


It was gone when I came from the Albert suitably fuelled. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There was a skinhead guy on Streatham High Street aggressively demanding £2 from passers by on Saturday.  He didnt get very far with me but i thought he had a right cheek. Whatever happened to asking for 10, or maximum 50p?


inflation


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Crowdfunder for Nobby
> Crowdfunder launched to mobilise legendary Brixton character, Nobby


I tried to donate but the page demanded a fiver donation to them?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I tried to donate but the page demanded a fiver donation to them?


You can alter that and put it to zero.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> You can alter that and put it to zero.


I tried and it flashed up minimum donation of five quid? I want it all to go to Nobby!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I tried and it flashed up minimum donation of five quid? I want it all to go to Nobby!



I just did it. In the drop down re donation to the site, where it says Other, click that and then set it to 0.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

Sorted. Many thanks.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There was a skinhead guy on Streatham High Street aggressively demanding £2 from passers by on Saturday.  He didnt get very far with me but i thought he had a right cheek. Whatever happened to asking for 10, or maximum 50p?



Was this outside M&S? Somebody asked me for a fiver as I walking past there once. I thought it was a fair ask for M&S shoppers.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Was this outside M&S? Somebody asked me for a fiver as I walking past there once. I thought it was a fair ask for M&S shoppers.


I prefer the more imaginative requests for random amounts to take the person back to some random faraway location: "Hi. Have you got £9.62 so I can get back to Lower Wivelham?"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There was a skinhead guy on Streatham High Street aggressively demanding £2 from passers by on Saturday.  He didnt get very far with me but i thought he had a right cheek. Whatever happened to asking for 10, or maximum 50p?



Was he an actual skinhead or just a man with a shaved head?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> I prefer the more imaginative requests for random amounts to take the person back to some random faraway location: "Hi. Have you got £9.62 so I can get back to Lower Wivelham?"



Can I have £4.50 for a cup of tea was one of my favourites.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2019)

There was a chap seemingly unconscious on the pavement near Pret the other week. I stopped to ask him if he was ok and he immediately got up and asked if I could buy him a sandwich and a coffee. By the time I’d finished paying he was sitting at a table waiting for his meal. I half expected him to have a napkin tucked into his collar.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 1, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was he an actual skinhead or just a man with a shaved head?



Totally bald, rather than a shaven head. I didnt mind telling him to go away but he was literally going up to everyone remotely in his vicinity, including old ladies and demanding £2. Pain in the arse.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Totally bald, rather than a shaven head. I didnt mind telling him to go away but he was literally going up to everyone remotely in his vicinity, including old ladies and demanding £2. Pain in the arse.



No doubt, but he wasn't a skinhead.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No doubt, but he wasn't a skinhead.



Bonehead then  ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2019)

Good to see and hear the Reparations March pass thru just now on their way back from parliament.
The icing on the cake was it coinciding with peak yuppie home time, so holding things up nicely
some of this nu lot are known to get all hot and bothered by a heavy bass line.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2019)

More hippie-yuppie gibberish


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 2, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> The icing on the cake was it coinciding with peak yuppie home time, so holding things up nicely
> some of this nu lot are known to get all hot and bothered by a heavy bass line.


What a load of nonsense


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2019)

Bring it to Brixton!
Petition calls for Windrush memorial to be sited in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2019)

Good initiative 

Read about Galop – anti-violence outreach for LGBTQ+ people


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2019)

Some gang violence went down on Railton Rd this afternoon. I had to take a detour because ther3 was a police cordon not far from Lesson Rd, which turns into Mayall Rd. Not sure what happened but there was a 322 abandoned inside the cordon, along with a bicycle and a car, and tons of police.


----------



## Smick (Aug 3, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Some gang violence went down on Railton Rd this afternoon. I had to take a detour because ther3 was a police cordon not far from Lesson Rd, which turns into Mayall Rd. Not sure what happened but there was a 322 abandoned inside the cordon, along with a bicycle and a car, and tons of police.



'Armed police' called to fight after car and cyclist crash in Brixton

It doesn't sound to have been very serious, based on the news report above. Although there is very little detail.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2019)

Smick said:


> 'Armed police' called to fight after car and cyclist crash in Brixton
> 
> It doesn't sound to have been very serious, based on the news report above. Although there is very little detail.



The cordon was in place for hours, which suggests it was more serious than that report says.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2019)

On eBay now if anyone is thinking this might be perfect for their home:


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 3, 2019)

editor said:


> On eBay now if anyone is thinking this might be perfect for their home:
> 
> View attachment 179629



Terrible mix of fonts. Otherwise....


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Terrible mix of fonts. Otherwise....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> As you know, I do a LOT for the community outside this website. Brixton Buzz has given away many thousands of pounds to local charities and has tirelessly campaigned on Brixton issues as well as helping local businesses and individuals. Truth is, I'd originally wanted to make it a part of this site, but as you can see, with all the infighting and personal attacks it would have been a pointless and self defeating venture.
> 
> As for this forum, Gramsci does a lot for the community and raises many important grassroots issues here but his posts are pretty much universally ignored. I post up a picture of anonymous businessman that some people decide they don't like, and suddenly the police is alive with people with opinions. As you suggest, it's a real shame they can't direct all that energy into doing something to help the community.



Sadly, there are a number of wankers in this forum whose main purpose is to have digs at you, and they're arrogant, ignorant and self-righteous enough to use any avenue to do so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

mjd said:


> And why does the local youth think of these people as the enemy? Because you, and others who share your view, constantly vilify them. Less negativity all round might not go amiss.



Are you taking the piss?

Locals think gentrifiers are "the enemy" because of the well-documented social effects of gentrification, not because people TALK about what gentrifiers do to our communities. 

Get real. Get your head out of your arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

MissL said:


> Perhaps we should start a thread highlighting volunteer opportunities around the Brixton area? The amount of hours put into arguing about clothing could be put far better used helping a primary school child learn to read, staffing an adventure playround for a couple of hours on a Saturday morning, or befriending an elderly person. I do a bit, but could do more. If everyone did a bit, then what a difference that would make. It's not what you do or what you wear when you head off to work but how far you're willing to play a part in the community in which you live. Maybe Urban could play a role in making more people aware of how they can get involved. Bracing myself for a torrent of abuse...



I totally agree with you. I'm fortunate enough to live in a community where a lot of the residents help take care of one another - where we still knock on our neighbour's door to see if they're okay, help each other take on the council, participate in community activities. We're hoping to get together and finance an ESOL class, as some of our residents asked for one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

mjd said:


> Let's pray that none of the people who contributed to that £1,500 were white, middle-class, newly-arrived or professional, eh?



Is that the best you can do? Send yourself into exile, for your own sake. You're too pathetic to survive in the real world.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

Smick said:


> It might be like Lidl. They sell some branded stuff alongside their own wares, but only to provide an unfavourable comparison.
> 
> Lurpak, £3.99. Danpak £1.89.
> 
> Heineken, £2.50/litre. Perlenbacher £1.50/litre.



I remember turning the late, lamented loki onto Lidl's lagers - "they'll be shit" he cried. A week later "fucking hell, brilliant beer, and well cheap" he cried.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Bonehead then  ?



Slaphead.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2019)

If you've just had a single speed bike stolen, some brazen 7 year old kid has just abandoned it outside Pret.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 4, 2019)

Just walked past KFC to Windrush Square and there's a small van/people mover sound system playing to what looks like a couple of hundred or more people dancing


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm on hold to 101 to report it.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

I get the sentiment but I can't work out who is being quoted here:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Age UK Lambeth's befriending scheme is looking for new volunteers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 175637



Thanks for sharing. I had my befriender training tonight. Hoping to be matched with someone over the next week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I get the sentiment but I can't work out who is being quoted here:



I did a bit of digging on the people posting this: 

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/scooploop-the-neighbourhood-network-with-fake-reviews.365932/


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

So Brewdog aren't content with their A-Board hogging the street - they've now applied to have tables and chairs outside their shiity bar.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2019)

One hopes that this initiative meets with some degree of urgently required success:

Brixton youth project launches appeal for volunteers


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> One hopes that this initiative meets with some degree of urgently required success:
> 
> Brixton youth project launches appeal for volunteers


Michael Groce was supposed to mail me the details of this.

When I went past the tube today, it was full of schoolchildren peddling that fucking awful 'Local News' religious garbage paper from the UKCG.


----------



## ash (Aug 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Michael Groce was supposed to mail me the details of this.
> 
> When I went past the tube today, it was full of schoolchildren peddling that fucking awful 'Local News' religious garbage paper from the UKCG.


Is this connected to the volunteer scheme ? If so thats really scary. 
They are using kids a lot one dropped a paper on our table at SW9.
I felt a bit shit at telling a 12 year old  who offered me on on Acre Lane that I wasn’t interested in that Nonesense ....... but if they hear it from enough people hopefully the message will sink in


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

ash said:


> Is this connected to the volunteer scheme ? If so thats really scary.


No, not at all. And I've just realised that the link Garvey posted up is a month old so we're talking about completely different days!


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is that the best you can do? Send yourself into exile, for your own sake. You're too pathetic to survive in the real world.



I seem to be managing to survive quite well thank you. But then I suppose that makes me one of the people that you hate.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

Yet another bar for Coldharbour Lane, no doubt designed to appeal to the incoming generation/tourists. 
Former Baan Thai premises in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton goes for a 2am weekend drinks/music licence


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I seem to be managing to survive quite well thank you. But then I suppose that makes me one of the people that you hate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> In this thread I have explained two ways in which, in my view, gentrification can be used for good:
> 
> 1. Providing positive role models.


  you think yuppies are positive role models?








> 2. Injecting funds into an area badly in need of investment.


think about it - where do these funds go to, in gentrification?



> You don't consider either of these to be valid points, which is fine, but they are my attempt at explaining my personal view. You don't agree with the points. Hence we disagree.


they aren't valid, they are vapid


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you think yuppies are positive role models?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFS. I think your points are vapid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> FFS. I think your points are vapid.


they're not points, they're questions. you can tell they're questions by the '?' at the end of the sentence.

except for the bit about your points being vapid - well, with your reply you demonstrate how right i was.


----------



## klang (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I understand that does not stop people being priced out of their homes and businesses. But that was never my point.


the point of gentrification.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> FFS. I think your points are vapid.


You mean you're unable to offer up a coherent counter-argument?


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> they're not points, they're questions. you can tell they're questions by the '?' at the end of the sentence.
> 
> except for the bit about your points being vapid - well, with your reply you demonstrate how right i was.



If by yuppy, you mean a young professional (who seem to be the target of most of the hatred on here), I think that is a better role model than someone unemployed with no ambition or drive, yes.

And funds don't always go into gentrification. I fully accept that they often do, but I've already said that I think that can be a good thing.


----------



## klang (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> If by yuppy, you mean a young professional (who seem to be the target of most of the hatred on here), I think that is a better role model than someone unemployed with no ambition or drive, yes


that's why the unemployed need arming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> If by yuppy, you mean a young professional (who seem to be the target of most of the hatred on here), I think that is a better role model than someone unemployed with no ambition or drive, yes.


i think someone well off who moves into an area because it's cheaper, who helps price the working class inhabitants out of an area, who refuses to patronise local businesses and complains about the night-life of the district, whose life's work is to separate people from their money, i don't see how someone like that can really be construed as a positive role model. and, by contrast, a lot of people without jobs aren't unemployed because they've no desire to do something useful, they're unemployed because of the cackhanded way the economy's organised.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> If by yuppy, you mean a young professional (who seem to be the target of most of the hatred on here), I think that is a better role model than someone unemployed with no ambition or drive, yes.


Actually, there's plenty of unemployed people with no shortage of ambition or drive. Thing is, they're often not gifted the same opportunities as the privileged people you celebrate. In fact, it's often those very same people with power who are responsible for their predicament.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i think someone well off who moves into an area because it's cheaper, who helps price the working class inhabitants out of an area, who refuses to patronise local businesses and complains about the night-life of the district, whose life's work is to separate people from their money, i don't see how someone like that can really be construed as a positive role model. and, by contrast, a lot of people without jobs aren't unemployed because they've no desire to do something useful, they're unemployed because of the cackhanded way the economy's organised.



I agree with part of that. I moved into the area because I could not afford other areas, yes, but I patronise local businesses and I love the night-life. I'm not sure I understand your point about separating people from their money. That's relevant in the context of a business or developer, but not in the context of an individual who uses local business and socialises in local bars and restaurants.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I agree with part of that. I moved into the area because I could not afford other areas, yes, but I patronise local businesses and I love the night-life. I'm not sure I understand your point about separating people from their money. That's relevant in the context of a business or developer, but not in the context of an individual who uses local business and socialises in local bars and restaurants.


young professionals so frequently young financial professionals or estate agents and the like who thrive on taking other people's money


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I agree with part of that. I moved into the area because I could not afford other areas, yes, but I patronise local businesses and I love the night-life. I'm not sure I understand your point about separating people from their money. That's relevant in the context of a business or developer, but not in the context of an individual who uses local business and socialises in local bars and restaurants.


Not if they're patronising all the new upmarket businesses that have sprung up to service the needs of affluent gentrifiers at the expense of existing, locally-run businesses who are now deemed surplus to requirements by the incoming, well heeled cocktail slurpers and foodie grazers.

End result: existing locals are priced out and we end up with a two-tier town. Which is what we have now.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> young professionals so frequently young financial professionals or estate agents and the like who thrive on taking other people's money



Estate agents need infinitely more regulation and control than they currently have, and certain areas of the finance world do too, but any business needs to take other people's money to survive. Is the point you're trying to make linked to the use of that money that is taken, rather than it being taken in the first place? If it is to line the pockets of absentee shareholders, I agree that is bad, but if it is taken and reinvested in the community and in supporting sustainable jobs and growth then that is good.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Not if they're patronising all the new upmarket businesses that have sprung up to service the needs of affluent gentrifiers at the expense of existing, locally-run businesses who are now deemed surplus to requirements by the incoming, well heeled cocktail slurpers and foodie grazers.
> 
> End result: existing locals are priced out and we end up with a two-tier town. Which is what we have now.



I love your afterthoughts. "Incoming wealth" becomes "incoming well heeled cocktail slurpers and foodie grazers". I agree with your point though.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> Estate agents need infinitely more regulation and control than they currently have, and certain areas of the finance world do too, but any business needs to take other people's money to survive. Is the point you're trying to make linked to the use of that money that is taken, rather than it being taken in the first place? If it is to line the pockets of absentee shareholders, I agree that is bad, but if it is taken and reinvested in the community and in supporting sustainable jobs and growth then that is good.


You keep trotting out this 'reinvested in the community' line, so could you give an illustration how gentrification has benefitted the existing community in the Moorlands Estate which is directly adjacent to the gentrified Brixton Village/Brixton Square/Shrub & Shutter cocktail Bar etc etc.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2019)

editor said:


> You keep trotting out this 'reinvested in the community' line, so could you give an illustration how gentrification has benefitted the existing community in the Moorlands Estate which is directly adjacent to the gentrified Brixton Village/Brixton Square/Shrub & Shutter cocktail Bar etc etc.



I am not aware of an instance in which it has benefitted that community. My comment was that reinvestment in the community is good, not that it is necessarily happening. In fact, I agree with you that it is not happening. But where (I think) we differ is that I believe that gentrification _can_ be used for good, but you do not.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I am not aware of an instance in which it has benefitted that community. My comment was that reinvestment in the community is good, not that it is necessarily happening. In fact, I agree with you that it is not happening. But where (I think) we differ is that I believe that gentrification _can_ be used for good, but you do not.


So as far as this area is concerned, I am absolutely right to say that gentrification has offered no tangible benefits to the local community. Great. Now we're getting somewhere.

Could you now offer me some real world benefits where gentrification _has_ helped an existing low-income community?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2019)

mjd said:


> I am not aware of an instance in which it has benefitted that community.



......and there's the rub.

Gentrification is not regeneration. It's not delivering aid to a community in need. It is stripping an area clean of the needy and replacing them all with those who have plenty and desire a new playground to spend it in.

Gentrification in Brixton has offered nothing to long term residents of the area. It has delivered nothing to those poorest and most in need of a foot up in life.

That being unemployed represents to you a lack of ambition and motivation is quite frankly offensive and patronising.

I myself was unemployed a couple of years back and my ambition and motivation were very present and correct. Sadly the jobs were not at that time and I struggled for a bit. That did not make me any less of a person.

I have a good job and make good money. If that is taken away from me tomorrow I am not immediately thrust into having no ambition and motivation. I am thrust into survival mode.

Gentrification does nothing locally for people who are struggling to survive and survival takes a lot of fucking effort. Often a lot more than going to work everyday.

Have the life you want. Ponce about at Pop and eat out fancy at the newest artisan food merchants, but don't behave as if that makes you better than someone who is getting by on forty quid a week, and struggling to find work.

People end up in hopeless situations for all sorts of reason. They often haven't given up, they've been given up on.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ......and there's the rub.
> 
> Gentrification is not regeneration. It's not delivering aid to a community in need. It is stripping an area clean of the needy and replacing them with all with those who have plenty and desire a new playground to spend it in.
> 
> ...


I'd *double* like this if I could.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 6, 2019)

I think a useful analogy might be a small town. I wouldn't like to live in one that only had one demographic, and that could be a wealthy one as much as one that wasn't.  More so. You want a place with charity shops, a delicatessen, takeaways, a supermarket that sells everything, some cafes, some decent restaurants as well.  Different kinds of pubs too. Not because only one class goes to one thing and not the other. Something for everyone and no one feeling threatened by the existence of the others. People can move comfortably from one vibe to another. It's what I've bèen used to all my life and the London villages where I lived were the same. When I was unemployed I made different choices from when I had a job without going down different streets. Spreading my money around the community when I could. It's how things should be.

An incoherent rant but you know what I'm driving at.

   But there is one kind of yuppy who won't be really happy until the last unsightly budget shop and the last chippy has gone, until only PLU can be found in the streets. They are beneath contempt.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 6, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> .
> 
> Gentrification is not regeneration.



This should be hung on a banner outside of every town hall in the city.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2019)

In case anyone missed it. Here's a full page advert in this week's Time Out.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2019)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it. Here's a full page advert in this week's Time Out.
> 
> View attachment 179961



What is it with shitty fonts this week?


----------



## Angellic (Aug 7, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> What is it with shitty fonts this week?



As well as upper case only.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like they’ve printed the runner-up of the GCSE design awards


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Looks like they’ve printed the runner-up of the GCSE design awards



Ha. I was thinking a pensioner's first Photoshop workshop.
Yet however we mock they will go there in droves.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Ha. I was thinking a pensioner's first Photoshop workshop.
> Yet however we mock they will go there in droves.


And the experience will be SHIT.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 7, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Ha. I was thinking a pensioner's first Photoshop workshop.
> Yet however we mock they will go there in droves.


Or a young person's first Photoshop workshop. What's with that sort of discriminatory language!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2019)

It looks very much like was done by this lot as they love that kind of font. 







Home - The Champion Agency


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2019)

Business takes up advertisement in newspaper shock.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Business takes up advertisement in newspaper shock.


Weirdly out of touch poster singularly fails to comprehend any of the social-economic consequences of the transformation of a local market in a poor area into a gentrified, must-see, hipster destination advertised across the capital shocker.

And all financed by a billionaire socialite.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Or a young person's first Photoshop workshop. What's with that sort of discriminatory language!



It was in response to a comment about it being  made by a schoolkid.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2019)

It's made to appeal to younger sensibilities rather than to old fogeys I guess. Seems like they've managed ok on that front.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Weirdly out of touch poster singularly fails to comprehend any of the social-economic consequences of the transformation of a local market in a poor area into a gentrified, must-see, hipster destination advertised across the capital shocker.
> 
> And all financed by a billionaire socialite.


All of which happened a quite a few years ago. I was simply puzzled by the 'Bad news, folks!' feel of your post, as if the appearance of this advert now was going to cause the transformation of Brixton Village, and bring tourists to Brixton. That ship obviously sailed a long, long time ago, so the advert seems hardly newsworthy imo.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> All of which happened a quite a few years ago. I was simply puzzled by the 'Bad news, folks!' feel of your post, as if the appearance of this advert now was going to cause the transformation of Brixton Village, and bring tourists to Brixton. That ship obviously sailed a long, long time ago, so the advert seems hardly newsworthy imo.


The Village has changed over the years but it's unquestionably entering an even bigger change now as the super rich DJ owner expands the space and turns it into a mass marketed destination for affluent tourists to rival Camden.

This is the first time I've ever seen a full page advert for the Village in Time Out and it's clearly targeting a pretty specific demographic which is likely to increase the social division in the community. I find that rather depressing myself but if you just want to shrug your shoulders about it, that's your choice.

And plenty of other people elsewhere have found it to be something worth commenting on, despite your dismissal.

Update to include Time Out's description of their reach: 



> We enable brands to connect with a hard-to reach, active, affluent and engaged audience at a global, local and hyper-local level - we call them Time Outers.
> 
> If you want to engage with the hard-to-reach influential Millennials, the best way to find them is on Time Out...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2019)

mjd said:


> I seem to be managing to survive quite well thank you. But then I suppose that makes me one of the people that you hate.



Sunshine, to hate you, I'd have to give a shit about you, and I give less of a shit about you, than I do about a piece of dogshit in the gutter.

Now fuck off home. Your village is missing its idiot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2019)

mjd said:


> FFS. I think your points are vapid.



The second and third words are a lie. You very obviously DON'T think, or you wouldn't spout such trite shite.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> The Village has changed over the years but it's unquestionably entering an even bigger change now as the super rich DJ owner expands the space and turns it into a mass marketed destination for affluent tourists to rival Camden.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen a full page advert for the Village in Time Out and it's clearly targeting a pretty specific demographic which is likely to increase the social division in the community. I find that rather depressing myself but if you just want to shrug your shoulders about it, that's your choice.


 Please do not try to equate my opinion that the advert is not particularly newsworthy and will have little impact on matters as they stand because the changes you spoke of have already taken place with me not caring about gentrificaiton and social change in the area.


----------



## mjd (Aug 8, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sunshine, to hate you, I'd have to give a shit about you, and I give less of a shit about you, than I do about a piece of dogshit in the gutter.
> 
> Now fuck off home. Your village is missing its idiot.



Sensitive about something in particular today? I'm confused though: you say you give "less of a shit about me than...", the implication being that there is still something of a shit being given, albeit less than dogshit in the gutter. I guess that means there's still a small part of me to hate. Phew.

Otherwise, great use of insults. And the (presumbaly) patronising use of "sunshine". 9/10.


----------



## mjd (Aug 8, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> The second and third words are a lie. You very obviously DON'T think, or you wouldn't spout such trite shite.



I guess we'll remove the part you consider a lie then. Removing the second and third words leaves "FFS...your points are vapid". Let me know if you're happier with that.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> Please do not try to equate my opinion that the advert is not particularly newsworthy and will have little impact on matters as they stand because the changes you spoke of have already taken place with me not caring about gentrificaiton and social change in the area.


The advert is very clearly a sign of even bigger changes coming to the area, regardless of whether you've decided it's not newsworthy.

Brixton Village is now being advertised via full page spreads in a London-wide magazine as the new _destination_ for affluent tourists. Add in the new 400+ capacity foodie/booze hall that's just been bolted on to the Village - and all the extra-vibrant multi-storey plans for Pope's Road - and it's clear it is of interest.

Quite why you're making such an issue out of my one post is another thing altogether. It wasn't a newspaper headline, but a single post, FFS.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's a strange thing. For the second time in three days, a person has knocked on my door (on a street very close to Windrush Square), asking whether there are any Spanish speakers living here. He appears to be part of a team canvassing the street. No explanation as to why they are doing this. Can anyone shed any light ?


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's a strange thing. For the second time in three days, a person has knocked on my door (on a street very close to Windrush Square), asking whether there are any Spanish speakers living here. He appears to be part of a team canvassing the street. No explanation as to why they are doing this. Can anyone shed any light ?


Spanish-speaking god-botherers. I'm not kidding either.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's a strange thing. For the second time in three days, a person has knocked on my door (on a street very close to Windrush Square), asking whether there are any Spanish speakers living here. He appears to be part of a team canvassing the street. No explanation as to why they are doing this. Can anyone shed any light ?


When I first moved to Coldharbour Lane (1986) I got an elderly white priest who used to knock on the door asking if there were any Catholics living at my address.

I think these people you are describing are connected to the Holy Rosary Church in Brixton Road nr 336 which appears to have a Latin America cadre if you like and are rounding up their members making sure their eternal souls do not perish.

If it was Momentum canvassing you possibly wouldn't be complaining T&P?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> A bit odd nobody has noted that Coldharbour Lane has been sealed off between Gresham Road and Shakespeare Road since about 7 pm (ie 3 hours at the time of writing).
> 
> Something to do with the *Domino Club* (again). Multiple police cars and ambulances there at 6.30 aprox, but the sealing off came a bit later.
> 
> The only bus residents of the CH1 Gramsci zone can catch at the moment seems to be the P5 (once ever 20 minutes).





shakespearegirl said:


> If this incident is formally linked to *the Domino club* I suspect the council/police will try to shut it down.
> 
> IIRC the last round if incidents led to much stricter licensing rules for them.





shakespearegirl said:


> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b19333/Brixton Domino Community Centre Notice of Decision Thursday 30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9
> 
> These were the conditions under which they could retain the license





editor said:


> To be fair, *the Domino Club* had had more than its fair share of incidents over the years so _it's not surprising that people thought there may be some connection with this incident_.



I notice that the *Brixton Domino and Social Club* responded to local media regarding the racial onslaught that was directed at them following the killing of *54 year-old Ian Taylor* in Coldharbour Lane on the afternoon of Saturday 29 June:

Domino Club criticises knee-jerk blame for local police incidents



Gramsci said:


> Its been very quiet outside *the Domino club* since the murder on CHL.
> 
> No one selling drinks in the courtyard since the murder. Or anyone hanging around.



As it is unclear how much time the members of the *Brixton Domino and Social Club* spend on this forum, it may be worth pointing out that they appear to have been occupied with a major event recently:

Brixton Immortals take dominoes to Jamaica fun day


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> I notice that the *Brixton Domino and Social Club* responded to local media regarding the racial onslaught that was directed at them following the killing of *54 year-old Ian Taylor* in Coldharbour Lane on the afternoon of Saturday 29 June:
> 
> Domino Club criticises knee-jerk blame for local police incidents


Let's be honest. They're hardly the most welcoming place to the community and there has been an absolute_ shit load_ of incidents directly related to that club over the years, not that I've ever made a single complaint, mind.

 Have you ever been?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> I notice that the *Brixton Domino and Social Club* responded to local media regarding the racial onslaught that was directed at them following the killing of *54 year-old Ian Taylor* in Coldharbour Lane on the afternoon of Saturday 29 June:
> 
> Domino Club criticises knee-jerk blame for local police incidents
> 
> ...



I find your insinuation that anyone making a comment on the Domino club is racist objectionable.

The quote from me is just a statement of fact. So I don't know how that fits in with your idea that this is part of a "racial onslaught".


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I find your insinuation that anyone making a comment on the Domino club is racist objectionable.
> 
> The quote from me is just a statement of fact. So I don't know how that fits in with your idea that this is part of a "racial onslaught".


It's pathetic to suggest that there was a racial motivation to anyone initially thinking that a violent incident that happened directly outside the Domino Club could possibly be related to the Domino Club, given that club's history.

Not that I recall anyone making such a direct assumption. My first comment was, "Word on the street is that a fight broke out around the Barrier Block lawn and someone was stabbed *running past the Domino Club*. " That is followed by several other people clearly stating that the incident_ didn't_ happen in the Domino club.

Perhaps GarveyLives can give some examples of the "racial onslaught" he claimed happened otherwise he's going to look like a bit of a bullshitter trying to stir up race tension.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

I want come back on the Domino Club issue. Gramsci is right, objecting to murderous behaviour outside the Domino Club is not racist. In fact I would go further and say that everyone has the right to life, and shielding killers is unhelpful, to say the least.

If you search this forum you will find reference to similar incidents going back over 10 years.

One of the problems seems to be that the Domino Club premises, which is Lambeth Property, is subject to periodic attempts to asset strip. For example there was the Brixton Domino Community Centre which was set p in 2009 by the subscibers below. This is now struck off and defunct, and incidentally only two of the company subscribers even lived in Lambeth.

Subsequently when another serious incident occured in 2017 it appears Mahamed Hashi was acting as spokesman, at least as far as the licensing committee was concerned. Mahamed Hashi was one of the directors of the Brixton Soup Kitchem operating upstairs in the building. He seems to have resigned as a director of that, but is now apparently "Operations Manager".

I reckon there is some sensitivity regarding the domino club on the part of the council. After all when it was set up one of the members was Cllr Lloyd Leon, one time Mayor of lambeth. He also reprented the Domino Club on the Community/Police Consutlative Group for Lambeth. I recall vividly Linda Bellos justifying her ejection of the Police Consultative Group from Lambeth Town Hall with the words "All you've got to be is a Domino club to be a member of the plice consultative group!"

When the labour left council fell in 1994 the police consutlative group. Lloyd Leon etc were welcomed back with open arms by Gym Dickson (actually he was right on that occasion IMHO).

Now they have Cllr Mahamed Hashi, who also is invovled in Community/police relations - and apparently enjoys a good relationship with the police and those who liaise with them.

Actually if Cllr Mahamed Hashi is the Domino Club's representative I think he should come and discuss residents concerns. After all we've got one murder this year. It would be very welcome if they would do something to stop any more.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2019)

It's fair enough though, isn't it, to say that just because a murder (or any other incident) takes place near the Domino club, it's not necessarily got anything to do with it? Especially if the premises were not even open at the time?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Some things on this weekend

Art in the Park event at Brixton Windmill this Sunday, 11th August, 2-5pm

What’s on this weekend in and around Brixton, Fri 9th – Sun 11th Aug 2019


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's fair enough though, isn't it, to say that just because a murder (or any other incident) takes place near the Domino club, it's not necessarily got anything to do with it? Especially if the premises were not even open at the time?


No. It is an assembly area. Effectively a public space which is also a no-go area. And if you do go you might get your  brains knocked out.

If Heather Rabbatts was still in charge of Lambeth Council she might have demolished the wall and installed spikes.

Let me see what visual langage would teuchter undertand?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Meanwhile, over at battersea, West Brixton
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">&#39;Hostile Environment&#39; in full force at the Battersea Park Power Station site this morning. Immigration phishing raids as a method of oppression. <a href="Sadiq Khan (@SadiqKhan) on Twitter">@SadiqKhan</a> <a href="Anti Raids Network (@AntiRaids) on Twitter">@AntiRaids</a> <a href="Oleg Pasichnyi on Twitter">pic.twitter.com/ABCfo1xJql</a></p>&mdash; Oleg Pasichnyi (@olegumn) <a href="">August 9, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> No. It is an assembly area. Effectively a public space which is also a no-go area. And if you do go you might get your  brains knocked out.


They've now shuffled across to the Barrier Block car park entrance for their late, late night drinking parties, shouting matches and inevitable fights.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> No. It is an assembly area. Effectively a public space which is also a no-go area. And if you do go you might get your  brains knocked out.
> 
> If Heather Rabbatts was still in charge of Lambeth Council she might have demolished the wall and installed spikes.
> 
> ...


I don't understand - what area are you talking about? The paved area at the front within the domino club's walls?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's fair enough though, isn't it, to say that just because a murder (or any other incident) takes place near the Domino club, it's not necessarily got anything to do with it? Especially if the premises were not even open at the time?



The front courtyard was open and in use at the time of the murder. The stall was there selling drinks.


----------



## Manter (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Let's be honest. They're hardly the most welcoming place to the community and there has been an absolute_ shit load_ of incidents directly related to that club over the years, not that I've ever made a single complaint, mind.
> 
> Have you ever been?


They are welcoming! I’ve been in a couple of times because I was doing something with the soup kitchen and everyone was lovely. And a group of them play outside near me on nice days and are perfectly friendly. But it’s not really aimed at me or you, it’s rooted in the established, predominantly black, community that predates both of us in Brixton. That’s fair enough, surely?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Manter said:


> They are welcoming! I’ve been in a couple of times because I was doing something with the soup kitchen and everyone was lovely. And a group of them play outside near me on nice days and are perfectly friendly. But it’s not really aimed at me or you, it’s rooted in the established, predominantly black, community that predates both of us in Brixton. That’s fair enough, surely?


I've lived literally next door to them for over a quarter of a century. This part of Brixton is a mixed community - and always has been  - but this is the only place in Brixton in all those years where I've been made to feel unwelcome. Shame, because I quite like it and know some of the people who go there. Oh well.

And I think your experience might be quite different if you tried to get into the club at night.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The front courtyard was open and in use at the time of the murder. The stall was there selling drinks.


But what exactly connects the Domino club to the murder? Was it a customer of the drinks stall? Does operating the drinks stall somehow attract people that are likely to cause trouble and if so, why?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Eek!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Eek!




Shit Friday getting home for 1000s


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Anyone lost their power? I'm OK but am hearing reports.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank fuck no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

Popped my head into the Albert and fuck me it's changed


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Eek!



Got down to Brixton relatively unscathed, seems OK now


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2019)

teuchter said:


> But what exactly connects the Domino club to the murder? Was it a customer of the drinks stall? Does operating the drinks stall somehow attract people that are likely to cause trouble and if so, why?



I never said it was conneccted


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2019)

Had a read of the Brixton Blog piece quoted by GarveyLives

Which is letting the manager of the the Domino club put their point of view.


> When the incident happened we were closed and it was nothing to do with the club.
> 
> “The fact the police were coming to the club and spent three days with us was because we had CCTV footage from our security cameras.
> 
> ...



At the start the manager says the club was closed when the murder took place. Then at end says if people are loitering when the club is closed its not the clubs fault.

From my experience as a local resident the courtyard of the club hasn't been locked until after the murder.

The building imo was not closed when the murder took place. The courtyard had been regularly open with a stall set up in courtyard with people hanging around drinking and chatting.

Didn't bother me and I'm not saying Domino club had a link to the murder.

But to say it was closed and if people "loiter" there its not the clubs fault is incorrect.

Since the murder the club has locked the gates and stopped the drinks stall.

So this could have been done before the murder.

Either the drinking and hanging about in the courtyard was with permission of the management. Even if tacit or the management were not able to control what happens to the premises.

In either case this is concerning.

I read all the licensing review. Unless the police are making it all up - and it list times when they were called about incidents- the problem is how the place is managed.

I don't like the comments from the management of the club that residents are out of order for any criticism they might make.

Im sure the Soup Kitchen and the legal help are beneficial.

But the management don't seem to think any criticism is valid. That's not listening to the community. Its not knee jerk. 

IMO after reading the licensing review and Blog piece the Domino Club management teeters on losing control of the place at times. 

Which is unfortunate as its a necessary community resource. 

Domino Club criticises knee-jerk blame for local police incidents


----------



## TopCat (Aug 11, 2019)

Nobby getting his new electric cycle. Two weeks to crowdfund 3 grand. Lots of emotion here.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2019)

so the big poundland store in brixton has closed? the one opposite the furniture store.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> so the big poundland store in brixton has closed? the one opposite the furniture store.


Yep
Half price bargains and empty shelves as Brixton Poundland closes, July 2019


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Yep
> Half price bargains and empty shelves as Brixton Poundland closes, July 2019



I missed it. went there this afternoon and found it closed. must have been some good bargains that were had.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2019)

I was a bit nervous about taking on this night because the Dogstar has been so quiet recently - and we were billing it as a LGBTQ+ friendly night - but in the end we had one of their biggest nights for a long time. And no one requested RnB all night! 

















New Queen Bitch club night packs out the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 10th Aug – see the photos!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2019)

Today in London anarchist history, 1999: the 121 Centre evicted, Brixton

Bit of Brixton history


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2019)

This Wednesday at The Prince of Wales  This Wednesday: Triple Jam Sandwich late night jam sessions at the Prince of Wales, Brixton, 14th Aug


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Today in London anarchist history, 1999: the 121 Centre evicted, Brixton
> 
> Bit of Brixton history


Thanks for posting that, a great bit of history, and some stuff I've not read before. I can still remember the eviction (I lived a few doors along), sad times and a complete overreaction by Lambeth/the police. I think the building is flats and a recording studio now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2019)

Is Stuart the watchman still in the market or failing that anyone know where I can buy a watch strap loop band holder for a kid's watch?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Is Stuart the watchman still in the market or failing that anyone know where I can buy a watch strap loop band holder for a kid's watch?



He has stopped doing his stall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> He has stopped doing his stall.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


>



I still see him around Brixton.


----------



## Smick (Aug 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if the 2x bus will be running to the Carnival this year?


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

FFS. So sad. 



> A teenager has been stabbed to death in broad daylight in South London.
> 
> The victim, an 18-year-old man, died at the scene of the knifing in Corrance Road, Brixton, on Thursday afternoon (August 15).
> 
> ...


A teenager has been stabbed to death in broad daylight in Brixton


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 15, 2019)

Horrible news this afternoon up near Lidl.  

A teenager has been stabbed to death in broad daylight in Brixton

A teenager has been stabbed to death in broad daylight in South London.

The victim, an 18-year-old man, died at the scene of the knifing in Corrance Road, Brixton, on Thursday afternoon (August 15).


Police were called shortly before 2pm and, along with paramedics, discovered the victim suffering from stab injuries; he was pronounced dead at 2.41pm.

A 17-year-old boy was arrested on suspicion of murder at 2.23pm in Tremadoc Road; he has since been taken into custody.

Police have notified the victim's next of kin and crime scenes have been put in place.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Horrible news this afternoon up near Lidl.
> 
> A teenager has been stabbed to death in broad daylight in Brixton
> 
> ...


I did a separate thread because I was so shocked but I'll merge it with the this one now.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 16, 2019)

Condolences to the friends and family of 18-year old trainee mechanic *Solomon Small* and all others affected by this latest killing.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2019)

Pretty shocking, as they always are. I used to cut down those streets a lot too, so it feels a bit more real somehow.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunset with International House


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Some pics from the Effra - we're there every Friday night and it's free. 






















Brixton Buzz rocks the Effra Social – photos from the Friday night party, 16th Aug 2019


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Good news for anyone struggling on benefits, crippled by poor health, battling against limited opportunities, poverty and depression in the adjacent council estate. The pricey yuppie  yoga joint on Coldharbour Lane say it's all going to be OK. Phew!


----------



## ricbake (Aug 19, 2019)

I think they are just suggesting you get off your bike and take a shit!


----------



## ricbake (Aug 20, 2019)

Police attending an incident outside Macdonalds Brixton  - heard rumours it may be another stabbing, blood on the pavement....


----------



## theboris (Aug 20, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Police attending an incident outside Macdonalds Brixton  - heard rumours it may be another stabbing, blood on the pavement....


It was cordoned off when I went past just before 8am. Didn't see any blood, though


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Seen yesterday:













Crunch! Crashed car left underneath Coldharbour Lane railway bridge, Brixton, 19th Aug 2019


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Botanical-tastic Green Rooms Botanical Market at Brixton Village, Sun 8th Sept 2019


----------



## ricbake (Aug 20, 2019)

REJECTED
9-15 Electric Avenue - a five-storey building with basement.

Lambeth Council planning officers had recommended approval of the scheme near Brixton Market, but councillors narrowly voted against the project, arguing its size would be too dominant.

Eric Parry’s ‘overbearing’ Brixton office scheme rejected


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2019)

ricbake said:


> REJECTED
> 9-15 Electric Avenue - a five-storey building with basement.
> 
> Lambeth Council planning officers had recommended approval of the scheme near Brixton Market, but councillors narrowly voted against the project, arguing its size would be too dominant.
> ...


turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Botanical-tastic Green Rooms Botanical Market at Brixton Village, Sun 8th Sept 2019


i thought everything to do with the brixton village was frowned upon here


----------



## ricbake (Aug 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought everything to do with the brixton village was frowned upon here


Why frown at a pot plant?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Why frown at a pot plant?


it helps them increase their repertoire of human emotions they recognise


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

ricbake said:


> REJECTED
> 9-15 Electric Avenue - a five-storey building with basement.
> 
> Lambeth Council planning officers had recommended approval of the scheme near Brixton Market, but councillors narrowly voted against the project, arguing its size would be too dominant.
> ...


That is a surprise as I thought it was going to be a shoe-in. I've posted about it here
‘Overbearing’ Brixton office development on corner of Electric Avenue and Electric Lane rejected


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Police attending an incident outside Macdonalds Brixton  - heard rumours it may be another stabbing, blood on the pavement....


Yep. Another stabbing. 



> A young man was stabbed in Brixton in the early hours of this morning.
> 
> Police were called to Brixton Road at around midnight on Tuesday (August 20) to reports of a stabbing.
> 
> ...



Young man in serious condition after stabbing near Brixton McDonald's


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't know if any of you remember Lady Lykez - she used to be a bit of a regular at the Offline nights at the Dogstar/Albert/Jamm - but it's great to see her back in action. I always thought she was great.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Please share EU citizen living in Lambeth? Make sure you can stay here after Brexit


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Please share EU citizen living in Lambeth? Make sure you can stay here after Brexit



Thanks for this.

The fate of EU citizens thread has been covering recent developments.

Fate of EU citizens in the UK post Brexit

This Boris / Priti Patel government look like they are going for No Deal end free movement immediately policy.

Which will leave those from other EU countries living here for some time with a problem.

Under May premiership the idea was for a transition period whilst people applied for the "settled status".

Its looking like this will be ditched if Boris goes for No Deal.

Some EU countries are offering support for their citizens here. Spanish Embassy is. 

This is working up to another Windrush.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 20, 2019)

But worse in someways  due to scale.

I get the feeling Patel must have been pissed off government didn't really use the EU nationals as bargaining chips a couple of years back when some idiot minister - maybe David Davis? Said they were.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

Caspar wants to tell everyone about his £1.1k/month flat for some reason 

What I Rent: Caspar, £1,100 a month for a one-bedroom flat in Brixton | Metro News


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 21, 2019)

Lives in Brixton; tells people he lives in Clapham


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Caspar wants to tell everyone about his £1.1k/month flat for some reason
> 
> What I Rent: Caspar, £1,100 a month for a one-bedroom flat in Brixton | Metro News



The idea of the series of articles seems to be to give people an idea of what they should be getting for their monthly rent, I've seen a few rip off landlord places where people had no clue that they were being over charged. 
He also says how much monthly bills are which is quite helpful


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> He also says how much monthly bills are which is quite helpful


I didn't understands the water bill bit.
I know many or most people now  have a water meter.
It sounds as though this chaps gets a water charge from his landlord apportioned in some way - which most likely does not represent his useage, as he says.
Are there any rules or laws about tenants having the right to separate metering of utilities?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I didn't understands the water bill bit.
> I know many or most people now  have a water meter.
> It sounds as though this chaps gets a water charge from his landlord apportioned in some way - which most likely does not represent his useage, as he says.
> Are there any rules or laws about tenants having the right to separate metering of utilities?


Landlords are not allowed to profit from selling on utilities.

That said, I read it as being Thames Water setting the charge. Like any bill on a meter, the monthly direct debit is based on estimated usage and then adjusted once they have enough actual usage data. It's often inaccurate after occupants change because people's usage can vary so much. And, like any utility company they estimate it on the high side because it is safer for them and they get to sit on your cash for a while. Utilities can be terribly slow to adjust your monthly payments unless you provide them with evidence. Six months of readings should be plenty but lots of people find it too confusing or can't be arsed.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 21, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Landlords are not allowed to profit from selling on utilities.
> 
> That said, I read it as being Thames Water setting the charge. Like any bill on a meter, the monthly direct debit is based on estimated usage and then adjusted once they have enough actual usage data. It's often inaccurate after occupants change because people's usage can vary so much. And, like any utility company they estimate it on the high side because it is safer for them and they get to sit on your cash for a while. Utilities can be terribly slow to adjust your monthly payments unless you provide them with evidence. Six months of readings should be plenty but lots of people find it too confusing or can't be arsed.




I had to have a new meter installed. Turns out it's a smart meter but had no idea. My daily water consumption is shown on my account. Helpful for the friend I have staying. The friend who spends far too much time in the shower!


----------



## Angellic (Aug 21, 2019)

editor said:


> That is a surprise as I thought it was going to be a shoe-in. I've posted about it here
> ‘Overbearing’ Brixton office development on corner of Electric Avenue and Electric Lane rejected



Does it mean they'll resubmit a shorter (less tall) version? And why all the Poundbury/pastiche nonsense?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Does it mean they'll resubmit a shorter (less tall) version? And why all the Poundbury/pastiche nonsense?


Those blanked out windows with glass either side are as ugly as fuck. And what's the big tower lurking in the background?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> But worse in someways  due to scale.
> 
> I get the feeling Patel must have been pissed off government didn't really use the EU nationals as bargaining chips a couple of years back when some idiot minister - maybe David Davis? Said they were.



Of course the other issue is that Remainers will do everything to oppose Brexit except have Corbyn as caretaker PM for five weeks.

Given the obnoxious right wingers like Patel who are running the show its pathetic that Swinson won't work with Corbyn.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Of course the other issue is that Remainers will do everything to oppose Brexit except have Corbyn as caretaker PM for five weeks.
> 
> Given the obnoxious right wingers like Patel who are running the show its pathetic that Swinson won't work with Corbyn.



Right but that's because in part Corbyn's offer was a trap to catch Swinson. If she says no, she gets what she got. If she said yes, then the Tories will spend the next few months saying Vote Lib Dem, Get Corbyn (ala 2015) - which will hurt the Lib Dems in Southern England where all those Conservative - Lib Dem seats are.

It was pretty clever really. It also stopped almost everyone talking about they got another defection in Totnes the night before. So I think the Labour comms team will have been pretty happy.


----------



## mippy (Aug 22, 2019)

£1.1k for a one-bed in South London is cheap now. I'm in Crystal Palace, so not even a victim of the Brixton tax, and that's the going rate where I am. Seems a bit unfair to slag off Caspar.

I noticed the weird perfume/watch shop where Doddle used to be has now been repossessed.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 22, 2019)

mippy said:


> I noticed the weird perfume/watch shop where Doddle used to be has now been repossessed.


It was a squat shop... decidedly dodgy


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 22, 2019)

mippy said:


> £1.1k for a one-bed in South London is cheap now. I'm in Crystal Palace, so not even a victim of the Brixton tax, and that's the going rate where I am. Seems a bit unfair to slag off Caspar.


I thought the same.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2019)

mippy said:


> £1.1k for a one-bed in South London is cheap now. I'm in Crystal Palace, so not even a victim of the Brixton tax, and that's the going rate where I am. Seems a bit unfair to slag off Caspar.



Well it's not really cheap but certainly a bit of a deal compared to the norm. Seems to be a private rental with the landlord so they're paying anything to a letting agent. Unfortunately there are so many private deals cos agents put the fear into landlords.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Caspar wants to tell everyone about his £1.1k/month flat for some reason
> 
> What I Rent: Caspar, £1,100 a month for a one-bedroom flat in Brixton | Metro News



This is a lot for a small flat. Most people I know couldn't afford that.

This isn't criticism of Casper. Its criticism of landlords.

I know someone in South London who is working and still needs benefits to cover rent.

Plus the local housing cap on benefits for rent means she has to top up a percentage of her rent out of own money. Most rents in her area go above the cap.

Its a reason why people end up going to food banks she told me.


----------



## mippy (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, absolutely it is a lot for a small flat. Sadly, though, not in terms of the market these days. I know I couldn't afford to live alone.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 22, 2019)

If you want your own space and are prepared to pay a few hundred quid more I don't think that's bad value. It looks quite nice. Obviously compared to a 2 bed flat it's very expensive proportionally and even more so if you wake to crazy rents in London.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2019)

Thing is this idea of the market and what's good value aren't abstract ideas outside of human control.

The system has been set up to make sure landlords win.

In Berlin as an example of different way of doing things rents are controlled.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2019)

Berlin approves five-year rent freeze to combat rising housing costs

Take this example of different way of doing things. 

Power should be taken away from landlords, the housing market can and should be controlled and good value should be a right.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Berlin approves five-year rent freeze to combat rising housing costs
> Take this example of different way of doing things.
> Power should be taken away from landlords, the housing market can and should be controlled and good value should be a right.


I agree - and note that this sort of measure is why the Tory right are so keen on Brexit. After all they wouldn't want rent controls to catch on here would they?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I agree - and note that this sort of measure is why the Tory right are so keen on Brexit. After all they wouldn't want rent controls to catch on here would they?


Not sure what it's got to do with Brexit really. It's a city of berlin initiative, not an EU one.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2019)

Great project! Brixton street market pallets and wood waste transformed into furniture


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2019)

Brixton pics












Photo feature: low sun over Brixton’s streets, Aug 2019


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, we've finally made it. The Taylor Swift Seal of Approval.

TayTay says,"*I enjoy nights in Brixton*"

Taylor Swift – London Boy Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Well, we've finally made it. The Taylor Swift Seal of Approval.
> 
> TayTay says,"*I enjoy nights in Brixton*"
> 
> Taylor Swift – London Boy Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


I've eked out the flimsiest of Friday fillers our of that. Thank you for posting!

Taylor Swift namechecks Brixton in her new track, London Boy


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm such a mug. I got chatting to one of the chancers in Windrush Square. We had a very friendly conversation for at least half an hour - lots of shared acquaintances and experiences. But I handed over my watch for inspection and had to pay ten quid to get it back. When I started to get a bad feeling about the guy I took care to stay in busy well lit places, otherwise I'm fairly sure he'd have gone after my wallet etc. After 15 years in Brixton this is the closest I've come to being robbed.


----------



## jakejb79 (Aug 24, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> Well, we've finally made it. The Taylor Swift Seal of Approval.
> 
> TayTay says,"*I enjoy nights in Brixton*"
> 
> Taylor Swift – London Boy Lyrics | Genius Lyrics



I thought I saw her at The Beehive the other day!


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I'm such a mug. I got chatting to one of the chancers in Windrush Square. We had a very friendly conversation for at least half an hour - lots of shared acquaintances and experiences. But I handed over my watch for inspection and had to pay ten quid to get it back. When I started to get a bad feeling about the guy I took care to stay in busy well lit places, otherwise I'm fairly sure he'd have gone after my wallet etc. After 15 years in Brixton this is the closest I've come to being robbed.


Sorry to hear this. There's nothing wrong with being trusting and at least you only lost a tenner. Maybe some of those shared acquaintances could, err, put him straight?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2019)

Another great Brixton pub and live venue lost: 






Brixton’s Hand In Hand pub is now closed and shuttered – photos


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I agree - and note that this sort of measure is why the Tory right are so keen on Brexit. After all they wouldn't want rent controls to catch on here would they?



I get what you mean. 

This isn't an EU measure. Its a German one. 

But the whole angle of our new Boris led government is that the EU is backsliding social democratic institution that has been trying to impose its values on poor old plucky Britain.

Boris / Patel and all the other right wingers are going to lead this country to a utopia of the "free market" once UK is unshackled from the "restrictive" practises that unelected EU bereaucrats impose on little England.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Right but that's because in part Corbyn's offer was a trap to catch Swinson. If she says no, she gets what she got. If she said yes, then the Tories will spend the next few months saying Vote Lib Dem, Get Corbyn (ala 2015) - which will hurt the Lib Dems in Southern England where all those Conservative - Lib Dem seats are.
> 
> It was pretty clever really. It also stopped almost everyone talking about they got another defection in Totnes the night before. So I think the Labour comms team will have been pretty happy.



Swinson is a Tory clothing herself as an Liberal that is why she won't work with Corbyn sensible suggestion.


----------



## Tropi (Aug 26, 2019)

There seem to have been 3 shooting incidents in or around Morrish Road in the last 2 weeks. I the last one 3 people were shot. Have you heard of anything? I know people in the area and they are very concerned but I can't find this on the Brixton news.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2019)

Oxjam Brixton returns Oxjam Brixton warms up with Buskathon event and party at Market House, 7th Sept 2019

And this is on now Vegan Day Party at Brixton Jamm today from noon to 7pm, Mon 26th Aug 2019


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 26, 2019)

editor said:


> Another great Brixton pub and live venue lost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does anyone have any idea what’s proposed or planned to replace this lovely place?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 26, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Does anyone have any idea what’s proposed or planned to replace this lovely place?



Having heard a little about the story behind the closing, my money is on it lying vacant for a few years and the boom... "luxury, executive" flats. But my info could be wrong and I may be too cynical.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 26, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Having heard a little about the story behind the closing, my money is on it lying vacant for a few years and the boom... "luxury, executive" flats. But my info could be wrong and I may be too cynical.




That is so so shit.

Do you know who bought it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 26, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> That is so so shit.
> 
> Do you know who bought it?


I don't think anyone bought it. I think that the current landlord''s lease has not been renewed. (But this is total hearsay).  I don't even drink there but a friend organises a regular music night and this is what she tells me.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> You are quite right. I don't know the circumstances of what Ian Taylor did, or what happened to him, or why.
> 
> To give him a human face, *which so far the police haven't done*, I noticed there are loads of photos from 2009 in this location - taken at a gallery space in Arch 269 Coldharbour Lane (behind the Control Tower Rasta takeaway).
> Arch 269 - Coldharbour Lane/ Herne Hill - London, United Kingdom
> ...



Yes indeed.

A local human being is killed in the streets on a sunny summer Saturday afternoon, and the primary concern of many is the redirection buses and whether or not a local domino club was involved.

It is not just the Metropolitan Police who did not give this human being a "human face".   Many of those who have come to Brixton to improve it did not either.

Condolences again to his friends and family and anyone traumatised by what they witnessed.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 29, 2019)

A man has been stabbed on Brixton Hill this afternoon - horrible news

Live updates as Brixton Hill is closed after stabbing


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> A man has been stabbed on Brixton Hill this afternoon - horrible news
> 
> Live updates as Brixton Hill is closed after stabbing



Just saw that - I often walk past there too and was intending to do so today


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 29, 2019)

There was definitely a feeling of tension when I came out this evening. Big group of guys were gathered on rush common just near upper Tulse hill and 2 cars full of what looked like undercover police blocking Somers Road and watching them


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2019)

So let it be noted that my suspicions that the rich socialite 'DJ' was going to get his hands all over the 414 proved to be correct, and now here's my latest hot tip: we haven't seen the last rooftop bar to open in the village...


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 29, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> There was definitely a feeling of tension when I came out this evening. Big group of guys were gathered on rush common just near upper Tulse hill and 2 cars full of what looked like undercover police blocking Somers Road and watching them



Yeah, I just walked past and got a similar feeling


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

The Sir Coxsone Outernational Sound System event in Windrush Square today has been cancelled.  



> A note from Sir Coxsone: We're so sorry that this event has been cancelled. We have been working with the Cultural Arts Centre on this event but they have decided to cancel tomorrow. It was them that changed the date too. We have been assured that a later date will be given but none has been offered just yet.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 30, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Yeah, I just walked past and got a similar feeling



Police are still there so Brixton Hill Road is still shut.

You can cut through Roupell or New Park Road though if walking. If driving you might want to have a think


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

This Saturday Extinction Rebellion Uprising Festival in Brockwell Park, Sat 31st Aug 2019 – full listing of events and site map


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

Interesting art exhibition coming up:







Art: ‘The Deliverance of Womban: The sacred passage to self’ by Oya Arts, Loughborough Road SW9 from 9th Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

Update on the stabbing. Two arrests. So fucking tragic and pointless.  
Man stabbed to death in Brixton Hill named


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

Anyone know these cunts?



> *Police have released CCTV footage as part of a renewed appeal for witnesses following two suspected homophobic assaults in Lambeth.*
> 
> In total four people were assaulted with what is thought to be a corrosive substance spray. Detectives are treating the incidents as linked.
> 
> ...



Homophobic attack - Brixton

Renewed appealing following suspected homophobic assaults in Lambeth


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

I remember someone mentioned this but I can't find the post. Where can I get a watch strap adjusted in Brixton now that Stuart is no longer in action?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 30, 2019)

The Late *Lee Casey*, reportedly a life long Brixton resident, is the latest local homocide victim.






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
*Anyone who witnessed the incident around noon yesterday afternoon (Thursday 29 August 2019) which resulted in him being killed, or who has information should call the incident room on 020 8785 8244, or call 101 quoting reference Cad 3334/29Aug, Tweet @MetCC or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 30, 2019)

Walked past just now - cordon only covers the Rush Common bit - loads of police staff in what looked to be evidence gathering groups - fatigues/masks and rubbish pickers?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

It wasn't pleasant watching this unfold in Effra Road: 


 

And did he really need to be pepper sprayed when he was clearly not resisting?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

More here Pepper sprayed in Effra Road, Brixton – phoos


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> It wasn't pleasant watching this unfold in Effra Road:
> 
> 
> View attachment 182646
> ...



He ran to evade arrest. Clearly resisting.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

Jangleballix said:


> He ran to evade arrest. Clearly resisting.


He'd stopped running and was sat on the kerb when he was pepper sprayed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2019)

Jangleballix said:


> He ran to evade arrest. Clearly resisting.



If he had stopped and sat down then he had ceased fleeing (resisting) - so no need for the pepper spray.

Cops just love using their toys.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> This Saturday Extinction Rebellion Uprising Festival in Brockwell Park, Sat 31st Aug 2019 – full listing of events and site map



I popped along. The turn out was a little more than I expected (perhaps would have had a lot more if the protests in the city were not taking place today)

I am all for the cause, and I think they've made great strides very quickly in terms of getting their message across and attracting attention. Something just puts me off. Maybe it's the demographic thing, maybe it's all the peacenik rhetoric, the face painting and building shit (let's carve whistles and create a wood wind protest), Maybe it's the drumming (I fucking hate the drumming!), maybe it's that I just can't relate to academics and students, hippies and old cat ladies who dress weird. Does anyone else notice that all their big events and activities tend to occur at the same time  as Universities are on breaks?

I had a nice chat with a lady at the Stand Against Racism stall (she'd been at some of anti-nazi league marches I'd attended back in the late 80s/early 90s), and that was good, and the young woman who stood up and said some words on stage as part of Stand Against Racism was nervous, but she gave off a real strength of character and made her point.

Mark Rylance made me laugh though. He was stood up their all wispy and theatrical, poetically talking about the valleys and the rivers of the London, and reading passages from manifestos, and academic papers. I couldn't take him serious. It was like he was performing a really shit Shakespeare play.

They had free tea and cake, and the Hare Krishna were giving out free veggie grub, big old portions too. Looked good. I didn't have any though because I was going along as an observer to see if could connect with this movement beyond their written message/manifesto. I didn't want to take food from the mouths of true believers.

Some of my class prejudices were at play too. I can't lie about that.

I also didn't hear a lot of how this huge world threat is going to be tackled. They talked about one of the essential elements being the demilitarisation of the whole world. Ok. HOW? That's a fucking huge thing. Which force of nature is going oversee that and make it happen?

They are making a noise and the noise can't be argued with too much, so I guess it's a good thing.

The Earth might spit humankind out, but the Earth will keep spinning. Do I care if people disappear off the planet. If we become extinct. The dinosaurs had to put up with it, and it wasn't even their fault....

I am bit confused by it all, to be honest.

...and the I shout 'Extinction' you shout 'Rebellion' call and response thing can fuck right off...

Here's some pics anyway....


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> More here Pepper sprayed in Effra Road, Brixton – phoos



Looked at comments at end of the article by the Daily Mail types. How dare you critise the Police.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Looked at comments at end of the article by the Daily Mail types. How dare you critise the Police.


Depressing, isn't it


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I popped along. The turn out was a little more than I expected (perhaps would have had a lot more if the protests in the city were not taking place today)
> 
> ]



I would have gone but decided the protest against Boris at Whitehall was more important. I did bump into a few people I knew at Whitehall so yes its unlucky for XR that this was at same time.

Interestingly people seem to have adopted some of XR tactics. Sit down protest in Trafalgar Square stopped all traffic and left the police not quite knowing what to do.

I've a lot of sympathy for XR. As my photos show they are up for it.  Respect.

Everything you say I agree with. I have love hate relationship with Hippies as that's my background.

I do think XR media profile / PR has been very good. They have got the climate change issue back on the front pages and in people's minds when everything in this country has been about Brexit.

And I do have a lot of time for people who are willing to be arrested for what is positive thing.

Last night I was in the pub ending up defending them. The accusations being they are to white and middle class. Don't understand the police ( which I do agree with).

The SWP have taken decision to get their members to join and support XR.Which is why the SWP front  organisation was there today. I don't have a particular problem with that if it brings class issues into it. Plus the left should take on board climate change.  

What I don't quite get is the relationship between XR and the Green Party. Was the Green Party at the event? They are strong in Lambeth.  What I've heard is that there are dark Greens and light Greens in the Green Party. 
Extinction Rebellion protests: Day 3 – arrests on Waterloo Bridge, Weds 17th April 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Depressing, isn't it



Yes it is. 

You run a local news outlet. You see the police behave in a questionable way and report it up. Then you are criticised for undermining the police. 

Its crap.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

My pics from today's festival. It reminded me of the old Jayday free festivals...


























In photos: Extinction Rebellion Uprising Festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sat 31st Aug 2019


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 31, 2019)

Ok Gramsci - what is a dark or light Green? I confess to being ignorant


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2019)

t IIt cakes 





BusLanes said:


> Ok Gramsci - what is a dark or light Green? I confess to being ignorant



It was new to me. I was having a chat after the demo in Clarkshaws and it came up.

Like XR the Green Party imo has some elements that are potentially reactionary.

The "small is beautiful" idea can be insular.

In the Green Party the example would be Caroline Lucas and Jenny Jones. Jenny Jones is the "dark Green". advocate of "small is beautiful"
This sums up her view::



> In any case the EU exists on too large a scale for genuine democratic oversight and accountability. The Green party believes that small is beautiful – and the EU is gigantist in its very nature. Economic growthism and constantly increasing the scale of economic activity and of trade and capital flows are both outdated ideologies. The future (if it isn’t to be very grim indeed) will be more resilient, smaller scale, and will focus on wellbeing, not on “growth” in the meaningless and damaging stat that is GDP. The EU is simply the wrong kind of entity for this future.



The EU is an outsized behemoth beyond reform – the Green case for Brexit | Jenny Jones

Caroline Lucas ( and I would say Lambeth Green Party ) support staying in EU and working within larger cross national organisations. I'd also say the Green Party origins werent always that progressive. Like the SNP. Both parties later positioned themselves as left alternatives to Labour. This is the light green position.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 1, 2019)

That is interesting - thanks!  Makes sense that  Bartley and Ainsley are of that ilk. Not so sure about the others so much


----------



## aka (Sep 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Another great Brixton pub and live venue lost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that sucks


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

Worth remembering when people keep insisting that the new, low paying businesses in Brixton are 'giving' us jobs.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Worth remembering when people keep insisting that the new, low paying businesses in Brixton are 'giving' us jobs.



If only there were some living wage employers in Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

alex_ said:


> If only there were some living wage employers in Brixton


Well there clearly are some, but not many. But what has that to do with the point being made anyway?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Well there clearly are some, but not many. But what has that to do with the point being made anyway?



Presumably we should everything possible to encourage them ?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Presumably we should everything possible to encourage them ?


And what's your brilliant suggestion for encouraging successful bosses and entrepreneurs to pay their staff a fair wage rather then the bare minimum?
I'm all ears.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 2, 2019)

editor said:


> And what's your brilliant suggestion for encouraging successful bosses and entrepreneurs to pay their staff a fair wage rather then the bare minimum?
> I'm all ears.



If I had the power, I’d lower their business rates in return for paying a fair wage. You back them, we back you


.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

Not a Vet said:


> If I had the power, I’d lower their business rates in return for paying a fair wage. You back them, we back you


There's no chance of that happening any time soon though, is there?
Personally, I'm all for workers getting a fair share of the profits when the company is minting it. And don't forget, the London Living Wage is the _minimum_ workers are expected to be able to live off and cover their basic needs.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 2, 2019)

alex_ said:


> If only there were some living wage employers in Brixton





Not a Vet said:


> If I had the power, I’d lower their business rates in return for paying a fair wage. You back them, we back you
> 
> 
> .



NEGATIVITY. Nothing you can say will ever make the grade.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> NEGATIVITY. Nothing you can say will ever make the grade.



If you’ve got a crystal ball, you can say that. With everything that’s going on in politics, who knows what could happen. 


.


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I would have gone but decided the protest against Boris at Whitehall was more important. I did bump into a few people I knew at Whitehall so yes its unlucky for XR that this was at same time.
> 
> Interestingly people seem to have adopted some of XR tactics. Sit down protest in Trafalgar Square stopped all traffic and left the police not quite knowing what to do.
> 
> ...


We spotted you! Striding past the cenotaph


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> And what's your brilliant suggestion for encouraging successful bosses and entrepreneurs to pay their staff a fair wage rather then the bare minimum?
> I'm all ears.


Plymouth Council are running a new scheme to give inclusive employers rates cuts and other perks. That’s the way to do it, Lambeth!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> Plymouth Council are running a new scheme to give inclusive employers rates cuts and other perks. That’s the way to do it, Lambeth!


Trouble is, Lambeth worship at the shrine of Blairite _entrepreneur_s who feel they should be handsomely rewarded for their 'risk'  (see: wages for Pop Brixton bosses).


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Inbetween all the jackboot "he got what he deserved" fascist comments on Buzz, this legal opinion made a refreshing change:


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Free health checks in Brixton Free NHS blood pressure and heart checks available for Brixton residents in the high street


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Hope this works


----------



## Thaw (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Inbetween all the jackboot "he got what he deserved" fascist comments on Buzz, this legal opinion made a refreshing change:


Where have they given the answer?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Thaw said:


> Where have they given the answer?


You can't see the tweet in my last post?


----------



## northeast (Sep 3, 2019)

Seems the roof top bar / club got the go ahead
West Architecture wins approval for 200m² timber ‘crown’ on Brixton block


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2019)

Not a Vet said:


> If I had the power, I’d lower their business rates in return for paying a fair wage. You back them, we back you
> 
> 
> .



Indirectly some employers get state backing now. I know a few people who do low paid jobs and still need to claim benefits to top up the low pay they get. And its not an easy process to do this.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Indirectly some employers get state backing now. I know a few people who do low paid jobs and still need to claim benefits to top up the low pay they get. And its not an easy process to do this.



This should not be encouraged, this is corporate welfare.

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

northeast said:


> Seems the roof top bar / club got the go ahead
> West Architecture wins approval for 200m² timber ‘crown’ on Brixton block


Just what Brixton needed!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2019)

At the demo in parliament square. Lambeth are here


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

alex_ said:


> This should not be encouraged, this is corporate welfare.
> 
> Alex


TAX THE RICH! Make billionaires give up 90% of their fortune to help the less well off. 
Etc etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2019)

Lot of cops zooming about around upper tulse hill/brixton hill, and the copper chopper making circles...


----------



## Thaw (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> You can't see the tweet in my last post?


 
I just see a question


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

Thaw said:


> View attachment 183107
> I just see a question


Looks like a rhetorical response to the comments on the article to me, but feel free to tweet them for clarification.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2019)

Thaw said:


> View attachment 183107
> I just see a question



FFS.

The lawyer tweet has put Okay with " . It obviously not ok to pepper spray someone sitting down is how I read the tweet. 
BTW what do you think? Did the police act correctly in your opinion?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Worth remembering when people keep insisting that the new, low paying businesses in Brixton are 'giving' us jobs.



Kind of think people have missed the point of her tweet.

She wrote a book on this Nickel and Dimed.

To be frank this is basic if one reads Das Capital. Also personal experience backs it up.

We live in a Capitalist system. In that one's Labour is not ones own. To live one has to sell ones capacity to work to produce a product that is sold on the market by the business owner. 

( in Marxist terms ones Labour is a special kind of commodity. Our capacity to freely work is alienated from ourselves to be sold on the market. Its at heart one of the most dehumanising aspects of Capitalism.)

So what she is saying is good corrective to the Capitalist ideology that somehow busines owners are doing us all a favour by employing people.

This isn't how the system works.

This isn't about being negative or wanting to overthrow Capitalism immediately. Its how the system we all live under works.


----------



## Thaw (Sep 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> FFS.
> 
> The lawyer tweet has put Okay with " . It obviously not ok to pepper spray someone sitting down is how I read the tweet.
> BTW what do you think? Did the police act correctly in your opinion?



I don't know. I was interested in the legal opinion and didn't see one. It looked like the headline to an article so assumed there was more to it.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 3, 2019)

Thaw said:


> I don't know. I was interested in the legal opinion and didn't see one. It looked like the headline to an article so assumed there was more to it.


I also clicked through expecting to see a legal opinion and there isn’t one afaics . I personally don’t think it’s right to pepper spray anyone at that point, and I was interested to see the opinion of some lawyers, but there isn’t one unless I’m being completely dense and have missed a response on the blog or a Twitter thread?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2019)

Thaw said:


> I don't know. I was interested in the legal opinion and didn't see one. It looked like the headline to an article so assumed there was more to it.



Lookin this up I found this:


> Experts at the Faculty of Forensic and Legal Medicine recently said suspects hit by CS or pepper spray should not be held down on the ground, to avoid causing breathing problems. “Restraint in the prone position must be avoided after exposure. If restrained, breathing must be monitored constantly,


CS and pepper sprays used in arrest of man who died, says lawyer

Looks to me from the editor photos the person was sprayed then restrained.

doesn't look to me that the police the police behaved properly. Or since this death the police haven't trained officers in proper use of spray. 

I'm guessing they didn't think a local photographer would document this.

See the Editor has had a lot of abuse inv the comments under the Brixton Buzz article for this. 

IMO its good citizens journalism.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Lookin this up I found this:
> 
> CS and pepper sprays used in arrest of man who died, says lawyer
> 
> ...


It makes for an utterly depressing read. It's like Trump's America in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

No.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm not laughing.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

Apologies for linking to The Sun (if you find the video anywhere else, post it here  I'll instantly remove the link) but fucking hell - the video in this article is terrifying.



> Harrowing footage shows the thug bursting into Bakers Dozen Caribbean Roots in Brixton, South West London, brandishing the weapon.
> 
> He then shoots at a group of eight diners as they frantically try and leap over the counter to safety.
> 
> ...



Gunman opens fire in takeaway as terrified customers scramble for safety


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

In other depressing news, these two have been found guilty of the  Marcus Lipton Youth Centre  murder. 









The cops did good work here: 


> Officers established that both culprits arrived together inside a BMW which had only been purchased a few days earlier.
> 
> Glendon immediately sought refuge in the centre, which he knew well and had attended for a number of years.
> 
> ...



Two teens convicted following Brixton murder


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2019)

editor said:


> In other depressing news, these two have been found guilty of the  Marcus Lipton Youth Centre  murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes the police did a good job this time. Stopping one of the murderers from leaving the country.

This was a brutal murder. Worst that the victim took refuge in the Youth Centre. Which had a group of young people in it at that time.

Hopefully these murderers won't be out soon.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Apologies for linking to The Sun (if you find the video anywhere else, post it here  I'll instantly remove the link) but fucking hell - the video in this article is terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Gunman opens fire in takeaway as terrified customers scramble for safety



Fuck that is scary! Two such serious incidents so close in a week.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2019)

Great pics here 












Street photographer captures the faces of Brixton – Ivy Obvious


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2019)

Ebony Horse Club news - Hoof it down to Ham Polo Club to cheer on Brixton’s only Polo Team, Sat 28th Sept 2019


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Kind of think people have missed the point of her tweet.
> 
> She wrote a book on this Nickel and Dimed.



Essential reading, should be on the national curriculum, as should Polly Toynbee's UK counterpart Hard Work: Life in Low-pay Britain - Wikipedia


----------



## theboris (Sep 6, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 183196
> 
> No.


please tell me this is a parody


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 6, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The Late *Lee Casey*, reportedly a life long Brixton resident, is the latest local homocide victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On 2 September 2019,  *Levi Paschal*, variously described as being from Brixton and from Balham, 33, was charged with the murder of *Lee Casey*.  He was also charged with attempted wounding with intent and conspiracy to rob in relation to a second victim.  Additionally, he was charged with one count of possession of an offensive weapon, in relation to both incidents.

His girlfriend, *Clementine Jones*, 30, was charged with conspiracy to rob in relation to the second victim.

They both appeared at Camberwell Green Magistrates Court on 3 September 2019, and were remanded to appear at the Old Bailey, where they both appeared on 5 September 2019, at which point Judge Mark Dennis QC set a plea hearing for 22 November 2019, with a provisional _three-week_ trial from 24 February 2020.

As the defendants were remanded in custody, *Jones* shouted to her partner on the video screen: "Love you, man."

*Paschal* replied: "Love you too."


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> On 2 September 2019,  *Levi Paschal*, variously described as being from Brixton and from Balham, 33, was charged with the murder of *Lee Casey*.  He was also charged with attempted wounding with intent and conspiracy to rob in relation to a second victim.  Additionally, he was charged with one count of possession of an offensive weapon, in relation to both incidents.
> 
> His girlfriend, *Clementine Jones*, 30, was charged with conspiracy to rob in relation to the second victim.
> 
> ...



And your view is what? 

You keep putting up stuff with no comment.

Then if anyone else puts up a comment you critise them.

So what's your view on what you have posted up?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

On FB:



> A violent robbery near Acre Lane has left one man in hospital after a knife-like wielding gang tried to enter his home.
> 
> The attack took place around 2am last night, just a few hundred metres from where a man was fatally stabbed in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

Bacchanalian scenes on Coldharbour Lane last night on my way home. To my right was one bloke sat in his own puke while some totally pointless half-arsed fight broke out.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

Coming up:





Lambeth workers to walkout against climate change, Fri 20th Sept, 12.30pm


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

Some pics from the Effra. We're at the Dogstar tonight till 4am - PM me if you want to be on the free guestlist. 
















In photos: Friday night Brixton party at the Effra Social, 6th Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

Fabulous sunset tonight


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2019)

I heard the cat getting all excited by the window and saw that it was trying to battle with a bloody ginormous hornet - it was at least and inch and a half long - so I whisked the cat indoors and shut the window. I went out looking for it now but couldn't find it, but I hate to see what that fearsome beastie could have done to Ziggy.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2019)

Brixton tonight


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

The unexpected connection between Cardiff-born actress Perdita Weeks and Brixton's floppin' Fancy Funkin’ Chicken:

Perdita Weeks Wiki, husband, measurements, net worth, family


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2019)

So fucking depressing 







Breaking news: Stabbing outside Southwyck House by Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, Tues 10th Sept 2019


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Interesting breach of licensing - right opposite Lambeth Town Hall


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Interesting breach of licensing - right opposite Lambeth Town Hall



18,000 canisters!!!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2019)

I quite like that shop. And had i of known it was selling gas i would have liked it even more. 

No doubt its downfall were people selling and chucking the empties openly out on the street.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

I just sicked up a bit: 



> Brixton, a place you used to go to score drugs and get knifed, has a new vibe going on. Through the curious power of trebbling house prices, Brixton suddenly got nice. Yardies have been replaced by hipsters, dope sellers by vape shops and graffiti by that weird mural of David Bowie. And in the midst of it all, the foodie scene in this South London enclave has boomed. Fuelled by relatively cheap rents, a gentrified population and the slightly edgy rep that Brixton clings onto, restaurants have flourished. So this little piggy went to Brixton Market, here’s where he ate…
> Where To Eat Out In... Brixton


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I just sicked up a bit:



That is the most vomit inducing article on Brixton I’ve read in a long time, if not ever


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I just sicked up a bit:



Fuck me, even for me as someone who defends Pop Brixton on occasion, this article is fucking gross.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Fuck me, even for me as someone who defends Pop Brixton on occasion, this article is fucking gross.


I've invited someone to write a rant about it on Buzz as my review would be on the lines of _fuckingcuntsfuckoffshitface_ etc etc


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

Excellent summary
Opinion: Brixton insulted by lazy, racially stereotyped review in ‘influencer’ website, The Handbook


----------



## ricbake (Sep 11, 2019)

Am I wrong to wish much much worse than influenza on influencers  
It's a properly fucked up world that allows anyone who can string a sentence together in that fashion to make a living out of it.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 11, 2019)

The article has now been taken down.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 11, 2019)

discobastard said:


> The article has now been taken down.


So the cunt isn't even prepared to stand by what he wrote - what a cunt!


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 11, 2019)

Particularly baffling was the pivot from sneering at 'old' Brixton up at the top, to sneering at 'nu' Brixton about 2/3ds of the way in, while still encouraging you to go and paaaartay in the places which still 'had a bit of edge'. And however you feel about gastro-dining-class-war, the top paragraph was just disgusting given recent events in SW9. Good riddance.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2019)

....and he upset a little person recently. Cunt.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> So the cunt isn't even prepared to stand by what he wrote - what a cunt!


Seems the writer is no novice at being a twat


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2019)

_What_ a sunset tonight!


----------



## discobastard (Sep 12, 2019)

Phil has now deleted his Twitter profile.  Must be taking some heat...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Effra Social tonight Tonight – a free night of films, poetry and and politics with Reel News, Effra Social, Thurs 12st Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Delighted for Johnny Walker's multinational PR agency

 



> September 2019: Local Brixton street artist, Tizer, was live in action yesterday at London’s Pop Brixton creating a 6.5ft by 13ft mural to showcase the diversity and spirit of the neighbourhood. This latest mural is part of a deeply embedded tradition of artistic expression through graffiti and street art in the area. Brixton, the district of South London, within the London Borough of Lambeth, is famous for its multi-ethnic community. Its history is rich with a passionate community at its core, all of which is showcased in Tizer’s latest design.
> 
> The finished mural, shown off to crowds last night, was then gifted to the local charity, Make Shift Foundation, in support of its outstanding community work supporting young people into enterprise and employment by the Johnnie Walker team that commissioned the artwork.





> *TIZER, GRAFFITI ARTIST,* said: “I was delighted to be chosen for this collaboration with Johnnie Walker highball and Pop Brixton, as a South Londoner I love creating pieces that tie-in with where I’ve grown up, and it’s easy to be inspired by the vibrant culture all around here in Brixton.”


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Phil has now deleted his Twitter profile.  Must be taking some heat...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 183994


No way "intended" to be racist pretty much acknowledges that it was. Still, Brixton 1 Shitty celeb rag 0.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 12, 2019)

Jesus. I missed that article before it was taken down. Fucksake. Who do these people think they are? 
I'm really worried that we are going to have an influx of toffs who read this shit and find it hilariously amusing to go about on urban safari, upsetting the locals. 
I worry for them too because we're not having that.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Jesus. I missed that article before it was taken down. Fucksake. Who do these people think they are?
> I'm really worried that we are going to have an influx of toffs who read this shit and find it hilariously amusing to go about on urban safari, upsetting the locals.
> I worry for them too because we're not having that.


The rich kid owner of Brixton Village/Market Row/Pope's Road actively targets the upmarket crowd inviting reviews from vile posh mags like Tatler, GQ, Vogue, Sunday Times, Bazaar etc because that's the mob he wants moving into Brixton. I suspect the 414 will soon be packed with his chinless rich Tory pals soon too.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 12, 2019)

editor said:


> The rich kid owner of Brixton Village/Market Row/Pope's Road actively targets the upmarket crowd inviting reviews from vile posh mags like Tatler, GQ, Vogue, Sunday Times, Bazaar etc because that's the mob he wants moving into Brixton. I suspect the 414 will soon be packed with his chinless rich Tory pals soon too.


Exactly.
Thing is, brixton has historically been very tolerant of this type of thing (partying, eating and drinking it up type tourists) so long as people stay in their business and stay out of yours. These braying, members club types are not likely to go down very well.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Poundland. ALREADY.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 183994



This apology is saying we wish we hadn't said this publicly. Its not saying we were wrong. 

I don't think the Handbook have changed their mind.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2019)

editor said:


> I just sicked up a bit:



I think he is saying what a lot of people think. In the kind of circles he mixes in this kind of statement would not raise an eyebrow. 

Its putting it out on social media that was the big mistake. 

Where the losers in the gentrification war can have a go at it. 

In a way I'm glad he put it up. Its makes the gentrification issue clear.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2019)

For me, just as big if not bigger an issue with that piece was the jokey reference about Brixton formerly being a place where one went ‘to get knifed’. Pretty unfunny and abhorrent subject to joke about at any time, and even worse now given the current knifing epidemic.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> For me, just as big if not bigger an issue with that piece was the jokey reference about Brixton formerly being a place where one went ‘to get knifed’. Pretty unfunny and abhorrent subject to joke about at any time, and even worse now given the current knifing epidemic.


Especially repugnant given that a child was knifed on the day their shitty article came out...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2019)

The implication of the piece is that gentrification gets rid of knife crime. So the issues are linked.

A justification for gentrification is that it brings in money to a deprived area and improves it.

Whereas it helps bolster inequality within an area.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The implication of the piece is that gentrification gets rid of knife crime. So the issues are linked.
> 
> A justification for gentrification is that it brings in money to a deprived area and improves it.
> 
> Whereas it helps bolster inequality within an area.


Not sure about this. I was just investigating "rookeries" and it's quite clear that back in Victorian times they didn't just make poor people more affluent - they relocated them lock stock and barrel.

Which is pretty much what the current London gentrification plans have done and propose to continue doing.

As for knifing - to me this seems like a British response to American culture.
Obviously if you could buy guns in Lidl, these would be shootings.
But I am driven to wonder what sort of human society we have created where adolescents (largely) feel impelled to wound and kill each other.

I'm getting perilously close to emigrating to a non-English speaking country or maybe going into a monastery.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

This looks well tacky...


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 184049
> This looks well tacky...


Possible infringement of human rights there. I always enjoyed looking out the window when the teacher got too boring....


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks to CH1 for the tip off 







Brixton’s Quick Stop Food & Wine closed down after 18,000 nitrous oxide canisters found in basement


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

Gordon Bennett


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2019)

That's Crocodile Dundee sized


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2019)

It's not a lot of fun walking through Brixton at the time of night. So many boozed up laaaaads.to steer clear of.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2019)

Yesterday in Brixton



















In photos: Anti-Brexit demo in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sat 14th Sept 2019


----------



## CH1 (Sep 15, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Ok Gramsci - what is a dark or light Green? I confess to being ignorant


I've found another type - BRIGHT GREEN. http://bright-green.org/2015/07/07/...rucial-task-is-to-sort-the-good-from-the-bad/
This 4 years old article by Jonathan Bartley seeks to harmonise his ethical/religious stance with political activism.
Jonathan Bartley is opposition leader on Lambeth Council - ie leader of the five-strong Green group.
He has an interesting back-history of punditry on the TV ethics show The Big Questions and ran an ethical Christian think tank called Ekklesia.
He was involved in the Occupy demonstration at St Pauls, and previous to that apparently confronted David Cameron over false claims in the 2010 Tory manifesto over the right to main-stream education for disabled children.

That is Jonathan Bartley.

Wikipedia compares and contrasts Dark, Light and Bright types of Green here: Bright green environmentalism - Wikipedia


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Yesterday in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for giving this group publicity. They have being doing stalls around Brixton tube for ages. Admire their tenacity.

Its good to see a left group bring up the question of Brexit and racism.

My ( anecdotal) chats with Black British Brixton people is that they saw the referendum being pushed by the racist anti immigration right in this country.

So this group imo are in chime with a lot of local peoples view.

Explains why my Coldharbour ward- which is one of the most deprived in London ( ie its a "left behind community") were 80% Remain.

I rarely go on politics boards threads on Brexit. The default view being Brexit is good for the working class and anyone who opposes it is not proper lefty.

This is what the group say:




> Johnson and his ministers have essentially the same aims as Farage and the Brexit Party: to dominate and consolidate the Far-Right Brexit movement, and whip up immigrant-bashing and nationalism to establish a Trump-style regime in Britain.
> 
> The Labour Party is the most important of these forces because it’s seen as the party of equality for working class & poor people, is supported by the majority of black, Asian & Muslim voters, and linked to the trade unions.
> 
> ...



I think they have a point. The working class in this country is also one where race is important.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

Screening this Sunday. Shame that we seem to have lost so much of this community solidarity in Brixton Pullenites – how a community saved an estate from demolition, free screening, Sun 22nd Sept in Clapham


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

Specsavers in Brixton seems to have done a formidable job in cutting back staff and increasing queues.

Makes you wonder what the point of booking an eye test appointment at a set time is if they then make you wait in a long, slow moving general queue.

Also: why do they keep moving the interior around?

#moan


----------



## Smick (Sep 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Specsavers in Brixton seems to have done a formidable job in cutting back staff and increasing queues.
> 
> Makes you wonder what the point of booking an eye test appointment at a set time is if they then make you wait in a long, slow moving general queue.
> 
> ...


I would imagine there is a joke in there somewhere except for the fact that you sound mightliy pissed off, and that it is generally unacceptable to mock the afflicted.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 16, 2019)

^same moans apply to the Ferndale Road Post Office - its 'upgrade' seems to have made the queues worse, the process of doing anything *more* confusing, and the tempers even shorter. Spent 14 minutes in a queue for one of the self service machines on Saturday - I only wanted to pay for and post one large letter ... blatantly understaffed, badly managed, not given the resources necessary to deal with demand.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> ^same moans apply to the Ferndale Road Post Office - its 'upgrade' seems to have made the queues worse, the process of doing anything *more* confusing, and the tempers even shorter. Spent 14 minutes in a queue for one of the self service machines on Saturday - I only wanted to pay for and post one large letter ... blatantly understaffed, badly managed, not given the resources necessary to deal with demand.


It's been bloody awful since Squire & Partners waved their fat wad around and bagsied the old PO building for themselves.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

Hotdesks and 'pods' available if that's your thing

Hot desk membership: £135pcm.
Office pod: 14.50sqm, £787pcm.
Studio (available 1 October): 48.81sqm, £2,649pcm.

https://www.meanwhilespace.com/single-post/2019/08/02/Studio-Space-Available-Tripod-Brixton


----------



## aka (Sep 17, 2019)

editor said:


> It's been bloody awful since Squire & Partners waved their fat wad around and bagsied the old PO building for themselves.


That's the POs fault not S&P.  Plenty of space they could have gone to.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

aka said:


> That's the POs fault not S&P.  Plenty of space they could have gone to.


So you think that if Squire and their private members-only bar_ hadn't_ decided to swan into Brixton the PO would have moved out anyway?  Looks to me it was all part of the same deal.


----------



## aka (Sep 17, 2019)

editor said:


> So you think that if Squire and their private members-only bar_ hadn't_ decided to swan into Brixton the PO would have moved out anyway?  Looks to me it was all part of the same deal.


Yes. Any development would mean the PO moving/shrinking/closing/whatevs.  Plenty of things to blame on S&P, PO moving isn't one.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

aka said:


> Yes. Any development would mean the PO moving/shrinking/closing/whatevs.  Plenty of things to blame on S&P, PO moving isn't one.


We'll have to disagree to disagree then. My impression was that Squires wanted the whole fucking building for themselves so made an offer to the PO which involved building them a new shiny PO further along the road. Which they did, and it's shit.

Oh, and I'm right. It was part of the same development by Squires: 



> Architects Squire and Partners have been given the green light to restore and refurbish Brixton’s Toplin House, a disused Edwardian annexe to a former department store.
> 
> Lambeth Council has approved plans for a new breed of ‘department store’, comprising the practice’s own HQ, a restaurant and a gallery space inside the 1905 building. An adjoining disused fire station and stables will house three local creative businesses and a purpose-built facility for the local post office.


Squire and Partners get go-ahead for new Brixton ‘Department Store’ home


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2019)

aka said:


> Yes. Any development would mean the PO moving/shrinking/closing/whatevs.  Plenty of things to blame on S&P, PO moving isn't one.



Don't get what you mean. 

Squires could have said the post office stay in its former place.

This however was the best space for Squires bar. 

Out of interest can you give examples of the plenty of things to blame Squires for?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

It's not a very good pic but this was magical when I saw it a couple of nights ago - as I looked up at the Moon, a jet trail went across the middle of it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 17, 2019)

Post Office Ltd is in the middle of a well known and reported cost cutting drive that has included the closure of countless branches and reduction of staff/ services in many others. If Squire hadn’t moved in, another business would have and Post Office would have still sought to release capital/ cut costs by ceding some of their premises. Sadly, they would have only been too happy to do so.

The very busy and popular PO branch in South Kensington has just closed down despite massive opposition- even the ‘main’ branch in Clapham Junction is being sold to a private operator to save money. It is about seven  hundred times more likely than the PO instigated the move to reduce the size of the Brixton branch than it was demanded by S&Q as a precondition, or that PO did not want to downsize but was forced to do so.

As aka says, S&P can be scrutinised or criticised for a number of things, but the reduction of the Brixton PO branch size sure isn’t one of them.

If the Post Office has decided to close the branch altogether, as they have done all over the country, I assume S&P would have also been blamed automatically as well?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> If the Post Office has decided to close the branch altogether, as they have done all over the country, I assume S&P would have also been blamed automatically as well?


Thank heavens you're here to defend Squire & Partners, who in your eyes played _no part whatsoever_ in the closure of the existing large Post office (which swiftly became part of their lavish multi-floor landmark HQ) and the subsequent shunting of the PO into smaller premises (coincidentally designed by Squire).

In fact they even include the PO as being part of their Department Store portfolio:


> Having a curated series of uses and functions at The Department Store – including Post Office, shops, cafes and event spaces – has fostered meaningful connections across the community.
> 
> Squire and Partners / The Department Store, Brixton - DesignCurial


I reckon they waved their fat wad around, made the PO an offer they couldn't refuse and the people of Brixton have suffered ever since. 

Oh and look: they used the same 'community space' bullshit that the rich socialite used to justify the uber-partying zone in Brixton Village:


> A gentrified building this is not: it’s a community hub for locals as well as artists, designers, craftspeople and the wider architecture and design community. ‘In terms of the local context it has been wonderful to revive a lost landmark and invigorate the street to create an interactive part of Brixton’s creative scene, which encompasses art and design, architecture, music, fashion and food,’ says Gledstone.



Admire the luxury: Squire & Partners Transform an Edwardian Department Store into their New Headquarters | Yatzer


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Thank heavens you're here to defend Squire & Partners, who in your eyes played _no part whatsoever_ in the closure of the existing large Post office.



Only he didn’t say that did he ?

I realise in your world view - everything has only one cause, and that squires are the latest of a long list of your gentrification villains. 

However railing against squires here when the post office is closing and downscaling post offices nationwide is laughable. 

As T&P says above - if it hadn’t been squires it would have been someone else.

Alex


----------



## aka (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Don't get what you mean.
> 
> Squires could have said the post office stay in its former place.
> 
> ...


Why would S&P want the PO to stay?  Not their problem.  POs problem, and they (the PO) totally biffed it.  Any ire should be directed at the PO.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

aka said:


> Why would S&P want the PO to stay?  Not their problem.  POs problem, and they (the PO) totally biffed it.  Any ire should be directed at the PO.


"Out of interest can you give examples of the plenty of things to blame Squires for?"
Are you going to answer his questions?

As for me, it's blatantly obvious that Squire & Partners were the driving force behind the relocation of the PO. They even designed the small space for them to squeeze into and declare dit part of their Department Store flagship. 

Saying that would have gone somewhere else anywhere is pure groundless speculation. There's plenty of large POs around the UK that have stayed exactly where they are.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

The only speculation is to suggest S&P forced the PO to downsize, when Royal Mail and Post Office Ltd and in the middle of the biggest cost cutting and branch clousure excercise in history, with up to 2,500 branches at risk of clousure and many more being sold off as franchises.

One in five UK post offices could close in next year, survey finds

Post Office workers protest against franchising of  branches

Branches as busy if not busier than Brixton's have been closed down altogether, and many others have had the number of counters reduced. It is happening everyfuckingwhere.

You might believe S&P is responsible for this particular branch's downsizing, but given the national trend it is not just pure speculation, but rather unlikely as well.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> You might believe S&P is responsible for this particular branch's downsizing, but given the national trend it is not just pure speculation, but rather unlikely as well.


Brixton has already had several POs close in recent years so unless you can provide some proof that the main office in Ferndale Road was about to imminently close or be downsized, all you have is _pure speculation. 
_
Given Squire's full, hands-on involvement in the whole scheme, to say they didn't force the PO's hand is frankly rather bizarre. It's not like they haven't got form for waving their vast wad around and persuading businesses to relocate around their flagship multi-million store if it suits their needs/PR.

What do you think of their claims that their super-swish offices are a 'community hub' by the way?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

aka said:


> Why would S&P want the PO to stay?  Not their problem.  POs problem, and they (the PO) totally biffed it.  Any ire should be directed at the PO.



Out of interest can you give examples of the plenty of things to blame Squires for?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> What do you think of their claims that their super-swish offices are a 'community hub' by the way?



I know Brixton society have gone back to using the Vida Walsh centre for meetings as its cheaper


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I know Brixton society have gone back to using the Vida Walsh centre for meetings as its cheaper


We've got fake community spaces/hubs popping up all over Brixton these days.

There's the non existent one in Squire & Partners, the non existent one in Lost In Brixton and the totally non existent one that was supposed to be built on the site of the Canterbury. Pop Brixton probably had one too.  Have I missed any others?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Specsavers in Brixton seems to have done a formidable job in cutting back staff and increasing queues.
> 
> Makes you wonder what the point of booking an eye test appointment at a set time is if they then make you wait in a long, slow moving general queue.
> 
> ...



I was there recently and was seen in reasonable time. On returning a few days later, again no problem. Hadn't noticed the interior changes but my appointment was long overdue. And my eyesight's improved!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

Angellic said:


> I was there recently and was seen in reasonable time. On returning a few days later, again no problem. Hadn't noticed the interior changes but my appointment was long overdue. And my eyesight's improved!


My prescription has gone down from -2.50 to 1.25 but at the expense of my close up vision which has got a bit worse. 

But that's getting old for you!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

This weekend - all ages!
Open day at the Brixton BMX Club in Brockwell Park, this Saturday, 21st Sept, 2019


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> What do you think of their claims that their super-swish offices are a 'community hub' by the way?



This is a legitimate thing to criticise squires for, you don’t need to make up grievances about them trying to close the brixton Post office.

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> This is a legitimate thing to criticise squires for, you don’t need to make up grievances about them trying to close the brixton Post office.
> 
> Alex


They didn't _try_ to close it. They were _directly instrumental_ in moving the PO to smaller premises so that that they could bag the bigger space for their showcase offices. This is documented fact. 

Anyway, we can agree to disagree on this if you like. Now are going to give examples of the 'plenty of things' to blame Squires for?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 18, 2019)

Just had a no-meat Halo Burger from Pop Brixton. Stunningly delicious. £8 for cheeseburger and chips. Made with a Beyond Burger, a plant-based thing stocked by Tesco. I now live in hope that beef lovers have a sustainable future.  I hope nobody is about to tell me that the Beyond Burger causes drought and famine.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> They didn't _try_ to close it. They were _directly instrumental_ in moving the PO to smaller premises so that that they could bag the bigger space for their showcase offices. This is documented fact.
> 
> Anyway, we can agree to disagree on this if you like. Now are going to give examples of the 'plenty of things' to blame Squires for?



Personally I’d have though that the post office closing 10,000 branches nationwide over the last 20 years was more likely to be a cause than squires or are you blaming squires for the other 10k branch closures too ?

It feels to me like squires were pushing on an open door, rather than being the cause. To be honest in paying for it to move to smaller premises - it’s possible they saved it.

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Personally I’d have though that the post office closing 10,000 branches nationwide over the last 20 years was more likely to be a cause than squires or are you blaming squires for the other 10k branch closures too ?
> 
> It feels to me like squires were pushing on an open door, rather than being the cause. To be honest in paying for it to move to smaller premises - it’s possible they saved it.
> 
> Alex


It's also possible that they rode into Brixton on pink unicorns. Have you any evidence from any source suggesting that the main Post Office in Brixton was under threat of closure? Anything at all?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It's also possible that they rode into Brixton on pink unicorns. Have you any evidence from any source suggesting that the main Post Office in Brixton was under threat of closure? Anything at all?



None whatsoever !

Alex


----------



## Angellic (Sep 18, 2019)

Sub-Post Office, Brixton - Hansard


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> As aka says, S&P can be scrutinised or criticised for a number of things, but the reduction of the Brixton PO branch size sure isn’t one of them.



Can you suggest what these things are?

whilst aka is thinking about it.

Alex has suggested the promised community space. That didn't last long. Do you ( and aka) agree on that one?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Can you suggest what these things are?
> 
> whilst aka is thinking about it.
> 
> Alex has suggested the promised community space. That didn't last long. Do you ( and aka) agree on that one?


Of course I do. And S&P deserves criticism for it. But is a different issue altogether, and its inclusion in a discussion about whether they’re to blame for the downsizing of the Brixton PO is completely irrelevant and unrelated to the issue being discussed at this moment in time.

Some might be tempted to add it’s also an exercise in goalpost moving. It certainly adds zero amount of supporting evidence to the claim that has been made.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It's also possible that they rode into Brixton on pink unicorns. Have you any evidence from any source suggesting that the main Post Office in Brixton was under threat of closure? Anything at all?


Since nobody on either side has any actual evidence about how the downsizing of the Brixton PO branch came to be, but there is ample and well documented evidence of an ongoing policy of widespread branch closures, and reduction of branch services & customer service counters on countless other PO branches, I think we all know which of the two scenarios is the more likely. And also which side of the argument is in far greater need of producing evidence to support their less likely claim.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Sub-Post Office, Brixton - Hansard



So squires did save the post office ?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Can we have the post office in Stockwell back?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> So squires did save the post office ?




Is a lieutenant colonel a squire?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Of course I do. And S&P deserves criticism for it. But is a different issue altogether, and its inclusion in a discussion about whether they’re to blame for the downsizing of the Brixton PO is completely irrelevant and unrelated to the issue being discussed at this moment in time.
> 
> Some might be tempted to add it’s also an exercise in goalpost moving. It certainly adds zero amount of supporting evidence to the claim that has been made.




Are you saying I'm trying to move the goalposts?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Sub-Post Office, Brixton - Hansard



This is from 1954.

What point are you making?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Of course I do. And S&P deserves criticism for it. But is a different issue altogether, and its inclusion in a discussion about whether they’re to blame for the downsizing of the Brixton PO is completely irrelevant and unrelated to the issue being discussed at this moment in time.
> 
> Some might be tempted to add it’s also an exercise in goalpost moving. It certainly adds zero amount of supporting evidence to the claim that has been made.



You did post a number of things that Squires can be criticised for. What are the others?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Are you saying I'm trying to move the goalposts?


No, not you. You didn’t introduce those issue to the discussion.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You did post a number of things that Squires can be criticised for. What are the others?


They can be discussed, and criticised by anyone who sees wrongful behaviour by S&P. But as several of us have said in the current discussion, none of the other issues mentioned are related to the Post Office discussion or offer any kind of proof that S&P forced the PO to downsize.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

I


T & P said:


> They can be discussed, and criticised by anyone who sees wrongful behaviour by S&P. But as several of us have said in the current discussion, none of the other issues mentioned are related to the Post Office discussion or offer any kind of proof that S&P forced the PO to downsize.



In you post 916 you said:



> As @aka says, S&P can be scrutinised or criticised for a number of things,



So apart from the fake community space , which we can agree if I get your previous post right, you say a number of things. 

So what are they?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is from 1954.
> 
> What point are you making?




Oh, so it is.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can we have the post office in Stockwell back?


Only if a company company catering to the super rich decides they want the adjacent buildings for their own showcase vanity project. You might even get a vetted, members-only exclusive bar plus a shiny new glass dome too! Oh, and one of those faux 'community spaces' as well.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> They can be discussed, and criticised by anyone who sees wrongful behaviour by S&P. But as several of us have said in the current discussion, none of the other issues mentioned are related to the Post Office discussion or offer any kind of proof that S&P forced the PO to downsize.


Wait. So you're positing that the arrival of Squire & Partners_ has absolutely nothing_ to do with the PO being shunted into shitty new premises?  Wow.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

alex_ said:


> So squires did save the post office ?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I
> 
> 
> In you post 916 you said:
> ...


I said scrutinised or criticised, so I wasn’t necessarily agreeing with anything in particular. As to the issues, they are those that others, not me, have raised over the last couple of years. Such as possible impact on local rents, or as a driver of further gentrification, or their community values.

All issues worthy of discussion, which if you check the S&P thread will see I have debated on.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Wait. So you're positing that the arrival of Squire & Partners_ has absolutely nothing_ to do with the PO being shunted into shitty new premises?  Wow.


I am posting that there is no evidence at all that the management of the  Brixton Post Office were forced by S&P to downsize. It might have happened or it might not. But patterns elsewhere more than suggest it is not unusual or far fetched at all that the PO was intending to downsize all along as part of the firm’s nationwide drive to close branches and sell off and reduce costs in others. And it was going to happen regardless of who was going to take over the building.

If a given post office branch somewhere closed down, and shortly after a Sainsbury’s Local store opened in its place, would you immediately assume that it was Sainsbury’s that caused the PO branch to close?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> I am posting that there is no evidence at all that the management of the  Brixton Post Office were forced by S&P to downsize?


Sorry, who sho said they were "forced"?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> I said scrutinised or criticised, so I wasn’t necessarily agreeing with anything in particular. As to the issues, they are those that others, not me, have raised over the last couple of years. Such as possible impact on local rents, or as a driver of further gentrification, or their community values.
> 
> All issues worthy of discussion, which if you check the S&P thread will see I have debated on.



You said in post 916:




> As @aka says, S&P can be scrutinised or criticised for a number of things,




If I get your clarification right your not criticising or scrutinising Squires for anything.

Your just pointing out that others have.

So you saying that Squires can be criticised or scrutinised for a number of things doesn't mean that you yourself think so. Your just pointing out that others have.

This isn't clear in your post 916. So thanks for clarification.

So the other reading of your post is that their are legitimate criticisms / scrutiny that can be made. But not the post office one.

So in that case what are the legitimate ones?

And Alex put forward the community space issue. Is this one?

Do you think that in hindsight that Squires promises of community space came to nothing?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> If a given post office branch somewhere closed down, and shortly after a Sainsbury’s Local store opened in its place, would you immediately assume that it was Sainsbury’s that caused the PO branch to close?


This is a poor analogy but to run with it: if Sainsbury's were architects and took over the building to turn it into their show stopping vanity headquarters - while shunting the Post Office into smaller premises as _part of the very same development _- then it would be very odd to then claim that they played absolutely no part in the relocation/down-sizing.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Sorry, who sho said they were "forced"?


Forced, driven to, not given the option to remain in their existing size... you know what I meant.

But frankly, I am out as we're just going to endlessly go around in circles. Anyone can believe what they want naturally but I don't think it's unreasonable to point out any such conjectures are are just that and not supported by any specific evidence I am aware of. And that debatable or questionable practices in unrelated issues are in no way proof of anything in this particular case.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Forced, driven to, not given the option to remain in their existing size... you know what I meant.
> 
> But frankly, I am out as we're just going to endlessly go around in circles. Anyone can believe what they want naturally but I don't think it's unreasonable to point out any such conjectures are are just that and not supported by any specific evidence I am aware of. And that debatable or questionable practices in unrelated issues are in no way proof of anything in this particular case.


You have absolutely _nothing_ to support your case, yet you choose to defend the multi-million, all-gentrifying, exclusive vetted private bar incomers.

Perhaps you never use the Post Office, but if you had to regularly walk past the palatial, artfully empty surrounds of Squire's HQ and then pack into the shitty Post Office _they themselves built for the community_, perhaps you night understand the frustration.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

I've done a lot of  work for the Post Office up to a year ago and know them well.  They are downsizing as much as they can.  Sad though it is, with the increase in couriers and drop -off points for online shopping (I've just dropped a returns package at the Texaco in West Norwood), the Post Office has increasingly fewer customers through which it can make any money.

The Post Office is no longer a 'public service' in the traditional manner.  It has to make money to survive.  And it is struggling, so reducing costs is a thing.  They will make decisions that don't make immediate sense to people.  They will make decisions based on commercial issues.  Some will be good, some will be bad (depending on your POV).

One of the things they have done is move Post Office services into local shops, as well as increasing opening hours.  I now have a Post Office at the top of Leigham Vale that is open until 10pm.  And the Tulse Hill Post Office is now open until 7pm. So there have been some major changes which work for me.

At the same time, I suspect the option of moving to smaller premises was quite appealing to them.  And the Post Office is by no means a happy, friendly community asset: Subpostmasters achieve ‘stunning victory’ against Post Office in Horizon case

Editor has me on ignore and so won't see this post (well, he probably will but won't acknowledge it).

As always, it's a nuanced argument, and I fully expect that this post will be passed by and people will continue to ignore the nuance.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh, and just for the record, FUCK SQUIRES.  But they are not responsible for the Post Office's decisions.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You said in post 916:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly the promise of community space has come to nothing.  Unless anybody can prove otherwise.

This kind of nano-argument closes down the bigger discussions.  Which is the problem on this forum.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Clearly the promise of community space has come to nothing.  Unless anybody can prove otherwise.
> 
> This kind of nano-argument closes down the bigger discussions.



I'm not closing down any discussion here. I'm asking for clarifications.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

So it's ok to criticise Squires for the promises of community space that was short-lived? Anyone disagree with this?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So it's ok to criticise Squires for the promises of community space that was short-lived? Anyone disagree with this?


And for being gentrifying, self-interested cunts.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> You have absolutely _nothing_ to support your case, yet you choose to defend the multi-million, all-gentrifying, exclusive vetted private bar incomers.
> 
> Perhaps you never use the Post Office, but if you had to regularly to walk past the palatial, artfully empty surrounds of Squire's HQ and then pack into the shitty Post Office _they themselves built for the community_, perhaps you night understand the frustration.


You have even less to support your position, given that post office branch downgrades or closures are the norm not the exception. So in the absence of any evidence the only option left is to look at for circumstantial evidence or known patterns instead, and whether you wish to acknowledge it or not there is a mountain of it suggesting it is very likely the branch postmaster/ management wanted and intended to downsize it, since it is happening all over the country and Post Office Ltd is not even denying it.

And as to ‘defending’ the big bad wolf corporation, do you actually think it is right or fair to accuse any entity of a specific act for which there is no proof simply because they might have behaved questionably on unrelated issues?

Diss them and express your general dislike of them all you like by all means, but if others question a specific claim for which they see little proof, don’t assume they are siding with them or supporting other things they might have done. I can and indeed regularly do question specific accusations against people or entities I profoundly dislike if I believe said accusation to be unfair or based on nothing else than general dislike. I certainly don’t want to live in a society where bad reputation was all the justification needed to make specific accusations without proof, even if the accused was thoroughly unlikable.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So it's ok to criticise Squires for the promises of community space that was short-lived? Anyone disagree with this?



I don't disagree with that.  And my point was about the Post Office.  

I see Editor like a post you made which quoted mine.  Maybe he should take me off ignore as he is maybe technically breaching forum rules? Or is that OK.  am not clear.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> You have even less to support your position, given that post office branch downgrades or closures are the norm not the exception.


They* built* the fucking new Post Office after grabbing all of the the old space for themselves to create their palatial, glossy-mag-friendly showcase HQ, designed, no doubt, to woo their multinational billionaire clients.

It was all part of their design masterplan for the Department Store and I've already [posted up links verifying that.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

Well Im just trying to get clarification on what are legitimate criticisms of Squires / what they can be scrutinised for.

So far post office no but community space yes they can.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> You have even less to support your position, given that post office branch downgrades or closures are the norm not the exception. So in the absence of any evidence the only option left is to look at for circumstantial evidence or known patterns instead, and whether you wish to acknowledge it or not there is a mountain of it suggesting it is very likely the branch postmaster/ management wanted and intended to downsize it, since it is happening all over the country and Post Office Ltd is not even denying it.
> 
> And as to ‘defending’ the big bad wolf corporation, do you actually think it is right or fair to accuse any entity of a specific act for which there is no proof simply because they might have behaved questionably on unrelated issues?
> 
> Diss them and express your general dislike of them all you like by all means, but if others question a specific claim for which they see little proof, don’t assume they are siding with them or supporting other things they might have done. I can and indeed regularly do question specific accusations against people or entities I profoundly dislike if I believe said accusation to be unfair or based on nothing else than general dislike. I certainly don’t want to live in a society where bad reputation was all the justification needed to make specific accusations without proof, even if the accused was thoroughly unlikable.


Whose post are you referring to?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2019)

discobastard said:


> I don't disagree with that.  And my point was about the Post Office.
> 
> I see Editor like a post you made which quoted mine.  Maybe he should take me off ignore as he is maybe technically breaching forum rules? Or is that OK.  am not clear.



I'm not on ignore so you can see what I post with quote as its my post. If you have problem with that take it to feedback forum.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Well Im just trying to get clarification on what are legitimate criticisms of Squires / what they can be scrutinised for.
> 
> So far post office no but community space yes they can.



I don't think anybody is in any doubt that S&P are big bad capitalists.  I thought that was the issue.  The bar downstairs looks awful.  And all fuelled by this kind of thing:


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm not on ignore so you can see what I post with quote as its my post. If you have problem with that take it to feedback forum.


I'm not sure what you mean by that.  I didn't mention you regards ignore.  I can see everything you post and agree with a lot of it. Just not all of it and sometimes I have a different point of view.  That's what these forums are for eh?

ETA: feedback forum is pointless as the moderators are often the ones that get criticised and so won't do anything.  I am on mutual (read 'forced') ignore from somebody local and so am effectively edited because they don't like any of what I say even though I aim to make sure it is balanced and factual.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

For reference: when posters are on mutual ignore they are not supposed to message, respond to, or refer to the other poster in any way at all. Mutual ignore is a last desperate measure to stop threads being endlessly ruined by feuding posters and personal beef. Failure to respect this measure results in warnings and bans if they continue. Posters can, however, ask (other) mods to mediate if either party wants the ban lifted.

if anyone wants to discuss this further please take the discussion to the feedback forum, because it is clearly off topic here.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2019)

editor said:


> For reference: when posters are on mutual ignore they are not supposed to message, respond to, or refer to the other poster in any way at all. Mutual ignore is a last desperate measure to stop threads being endlessly ruined by feuding posters and personal beef. Failure to respect this measure results in warnings and bans if they continue. Posters can, however, ask (other) mods to mediate if either party wants the ban lifted.
> 
> if anyone wants to discuss this further please take the discussion to the feedback forum, because it is clearly off topic here.



They are stupid rules though eh?  I don’t need to take it to the feedback forum as that’s a waste of time. 

Not fussed that I am on ignore. Just seems daft. I agree with a lot of what you say, just not always how you say it. 

And you are responding to my post so surely the same rules apply to you?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2019)

discobastard said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that.  I didn't mention you regards ignore.  I can see everything you post and agree with a lot of it. Just not all of it and sometimes I have a different point of view.  That's what these forums are for eh?
> 
> ETA: feedback forum is pointless as the moderators are often the ones that get criticised and so won't do anything.  I am on mutual (read 'forced') ignore from somebody local and so am effectively edited because they don't like any of what I say even though I aim to make sure it is balanced and factual.



You asked me about being on ignore and the Ed and I tried to explain why you could see what I posted. And if you have problem with how ignore works take it to Feedback forum.

Now you have moved onto whether I think these forums are for different points of view.

As though I have a problem with that that needs to be questioned.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Sub-Post Office, Brixton - Hansard


You raise an interesting point.
Is Brixton unique in having a Labour MP who insisted in being addressed as Colonel? I understand that on leaving the forces you were bumped up a rank, so he wasn't even a practising Colonel at the time of leaving the army.

If you ask me Marcus Lipton was bumptious. But I'm sure he was a good guardian of Post Offices and their users.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)

Brixton BMX star Top Brixton BMX rider Silvi Vargas looks to inspire a new generation


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)

Free bike rides on the 22nd! Santander Cycles are free across London (and Brixton!) on Sun 22nd Sept


----------



## Angellic (Sep 20, 2019)

Block336 | Block336 Gallery, Brixton

Restraint Restrained
Kat Anderson

PV: 27 September, 6-9pm

28 September – 26 October 2019
Thurs – Sat, 12-6 pm

Symposium:
12 October 2019 | 10.30am – 1pm

_Restraint Restrained_, the first solo exhibition by Bristol artist Kat Anderson, was commissioned by Block 336 in partnership with Black Cultural Archives (BCA). The artist conducted a residency at BCA where she accessed specific materials, developing her ongoing research project: _Episodes of Horror_ which explores the horror of trauma experienced by and projected upon Black bodies in literature and lens-based media. The works draw on the experiences and narratives of the many mentally ill Black people who have met their deaths in police custody or mental health facilities, through excessive restraint holds and other violent and negligent behaviours. _Restraint Restrained_ references the central premise of Frantz Fanon’s essay ‘Concerning Violence’, in which he claims that in order for the decolonisation of indigenous land to happen, a total and violent purging of the colonisers by the indigenous people must occur. Anderson repurposes this idea to consider how the contemporary Black mind and body, as a ‘colonised space’, is processed through public health and police institutions; understanding such authorities as embodiments and enforcers of structural white supremacy.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Block336 | Block336 Gallery, Brixton
> Restraint Restrained
> Kat Anderson
> PV: 27 September, 6-9pm
> ...


Sounds very interesting, but wasn't there some trouble five years ago with a similar event at Waterloo?
Slavery exhibition featuring black actors chained in cages shut down
Seem to recall Lee Jasper coming on RT to tell us why it had to be shut down.

Maybe as this Block 336 exhibition has cited Frantz Fanon as an intellectual progenitor it will be OK.

Glaring sins of the 2014 "installation" were
a) it was conceived by a white South African - clearly even if he did it out of compassion, the show would be open to criticism as bad taste or abuse
b) the black peope in cages were aspiring actors who had no particular locus in exposing slavery as evil

Let's hope Movement for Justice don't decide that Block 336 has crossed a line.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

The thread now continues into autumn here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Autumn 2019


----------

